# 350 Swap into a 80's Caddy



## LacN_Thru

I've done a search and come up with a couple different topics, but they never really had all that much info. I plan on doing this in a couple months and could use all the info etc i can get. 
What all needs to be changed? 
Will my driveshaft have to be shortened? 
Would a turbo 350 be a good tranny for me, or would a 400 tranny be better? 
Whats going to be simpler to install, a carbed 350 or a throttle body, i can get both?
etc etc, maybe we can pin this?


----------



## Ulysses 2

82-85 use a Small block Chevy engine, and the original tranny if it is still good, if not use a 2004r or a 700r4, the 350 turbo wont work bad but the overdrive tranny will work bettter on the highway and the car will take off better. 

In the 80 and 81 the Small block Chevy will work but you will need to switch to a Chevy bellhousing tranny or use an adapter plate. The dealership used to replace bad motors with 350 Olds engines, and they will bolt up to the stock turbo 400 tranny. If you are replacing the tranny a 2004r, 350 turbo, or 400 will work but use the 400 for the most straight forward install, and a 368, 425, 472 or 500 Cadillac engine will drop back in with the least amount of trouble. If you use the Caddy engine the 425 will be the easiest to find.

There are no cheap fuel injection set-ups for the Caddy and Olds engines, but TBI isnt all that expensive. Carbed is the easy way but there are harnesses that make fuel injection easy too.

This is just a quick idea of what the swap takes, when you figure out what engine you are using I can give you more info about your particular swap.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

awesome topic I want to put one in my 87, wut up ulysses??? where you been hiding at???


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2008, 07:19 PM~9749098
> *awesome topic I want to put one in my 82, wut up ulysses??? where you been hiding at???
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2008, 06:19 PM~9749098
> *awesome topic I want to put one in my 87, wut up ulysses??? where you been hiding at???
> *


 Ive been right here, just put my Tan Fleetwood on some all Gold 22s, I put my 93 on some chrome 22s, and put a new top on my Coupe Deville. Whats up with your car?

If you change the engine in your car, go with a 350 Chevy engine and it will work with the original tranny.


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 21 2008, 06:40 PM~9749276
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 Whats up Courtney? hows the ride comming?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 06:45 PM~9749335
> *Ive been right here, just put my Tan Fleetwood on some all Gold 22s, I put my 93 on some chrome 22s, and put a new top on my Coupe Deville. Whats up with your car?
> 
> If you change the engine in your car, go with a 350 Chevy engine and it will work with the original tranny.
> *


lol, above 20s aint me but both them fleets look good.you fix the filler on the 93? if i remeber right it was alil smashed. my car is just wasting away safety in my driveway, im tryin to get a job but im not 16 yet.


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2008, 06:56 PM~9749413
> *lol, above 20s aint me but both them fleets look good.you fix the filler on the 93? if i remeber right it was alil smashed.  my car is just wasting away safety in my driveway, im tryin to get a job but im not 16 yet.
> *


Yeah I put the 22s on the 93 because I bought the car to sell it, its alot easier to sell a car on big whells than a lowrider. I paid to get the filler fixed and the car painted Im just working on picking out a color. If the car dont sell within the next 2 weeks Ill be putting some gold 14s and a hopping bag set-up on it, so dont count me out just yet. 

Besides my black Coupe Deville has 2 pumps to the nose( 1 to the back) and 14 batteries, I think thats plenty. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 07:05 PM~9749516
> *Yeah I put the 22s on the 93 because I bought the car to sell it, its alot easier to sell a car on big whells than a lowrider. I paid to get the filler fixed and the car painted Im just working on picking out a color. If the car dont sell within the next 2 weeks Ill be putting some gold 14s and a hopping bag set-up on it, so dont count me out just yet.
> 
> Besides my black Coupe Deville has 2 pumps to the nose( 1 to the back) and 14 batteries, I think thats plenty. :biggrin:
> *


sounds good


----------



## G'dupGbody

what about the engine mounts for this engine swap will any of the original ones for the caddy work for the 350?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 21 2008, 07:09 PM~9749564
> *what about the engine mounts for this engine swap will any of the original ones for the caddy work for the 350?
> *


you might have to change the motor mounts, for me ive heard that id have to get 87 monte carlo motor mounts but it depends on the year of your car


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2008, 08:12 PM~9749615
> *you might have to change the motor mounts, for me ive heard that id have to get 87 monte carlo motor mounts but it depends on the year of your car
> *


yea i figure the 307 mounts would work but im not sure


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 21 2008, 07:09 PM~9749564
> *what about the engine mounts for this engine swap will any of the original ones for the caddy work for the 350?
> *


 You will have to change the mounts and location to use a Chevy 350 in any of those years. If you use a Cadillac 368-500 you can just drop the engine in. If you are using an Olds V8 in a car that came with a Diesel engine the engine will just drop in.


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 08:15 PM~9749658
> *You will have to change the mounts and location to use a Chevy 350 in any of those years. If you use a Cadillac 368-500 you can just drop the engine in. If you are using an Olds V8 in a car that came with a Diesel engine the engine will just drop in.
> *


how hard is it to do this


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i imagine it aint too hard...


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 21 2008, 07:17 PM~9749678
> *how hard is it to do this
> *


They go the same place that they go on 90s Broughams. Its not hard just bolt the mounts to the motor, drop the engine in place, tac weld the mounts down and unbolt them from engine and lift it back out, then you can drill holes or weld the mounts down.


----------



## LacN_Thru

alright, well a little info about my car, it's an 82 with the dreaded 4.1, which barely runs, and my tranny went a couple months ago, i have no reverse, so i plan on completely swapping everything. 

The reason i brought up tbi and a turbo 400 is theres this chev van local that i can take everything out, computer, 350, the turbo 400 trans, everything for a couple hundred bucks. My dad did a lil research for me and found out that the fuel systems from my caddy and whats in the van will match up perfect, so i won't have to drop the tank and fuck with that (hopefully). I'm assuming i'll need new mounts, what about my driveshaft?


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 21 2008, 08:19 PM~9750330
> *alright, well a little info about my car, it's an 82 with the dreaded 4.1, which barely runs, and my tranny went a couple months ago, i have no reverse, so i plan on completely swapping everything.
> 
> The reason i brought up tbi and a turbo 400 is theres this chev van local that i can take everything out, computer, 350, the turbo 400 trans, everything for a couple hundred bucks. My dad did a lil research for me and found out that the fuel systems from my caddy and whats in the van will match up perfect, so i won't have to drop the tank and fuck with that (hopefully). I'm assuming i'll need new mounts, what about my driveshaft?
> *


 If its a van it most likely has a 7004r tranny but if it is a turbo 400 it will work but you will have to change the position of the tranny crossmember and the driveshaft if its a long tail 400. You will have to put the mounts in a different position. If you use a long 400 you will have to shorten the driveshaft.
The turbo 400 will work fine its just thats the car is geared for overdrive so it will turn higher RPMs on the highway with the 400.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 08:49 PM~9750561
> *If its a van it most likely has a 7004r tranny but if it is a turbo 400 it will work but you will have to change the position of the tranny crossmember and the driveshaft if its a long tail 400. You will have to put the mounts in a different position. If you use a long 400 you will have to shorten the driveshaft.
> The turbo 400 will work fine its just thats the car is geared for overdrive so it will turn higher RPMs on the highway with the 400.
> *


ok gotcha, the guy seemed pretty sure it was a 400, is there 2 400's, a long and a short? i just got my driveshaft chromed with a slip installed, last year, hopin i won't hafta fuck with it :biggrin: . But i'll do what i gotta do i guess, thanks for the help by the way


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 21 2008, 09:05 PM~9750710
> *ok gotcha, the guy seemed pretty sure it was a 400, is there 2 400's, a long and a short? i just got my driveshaft chromed with a slip installed, last year, hopin i won't hafta fuck with it  :biggrin: . But i'll do what i gotta do i guess, thanks for the help by the way
> *


check in the trannsmission topic on here or on wikipedia or just the internet you'll find something


----------



## Ulysses 2

You can just drop the engine and tranny in together, and make sure the trannys tailshaft mounts back as far as it was with the old engine to save your driveshaft. The good thing about doing the swap, is you can change where you mount the engine to suit other issues you have. Just remember is you mount the motor too far back you will have clearance issues with the mechanical fuel pump, and you will have to use an electric one.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 09:12 PM~9750781
> *You can just drop the engine and tranny in together, and make sure the trannys tailshaft mounts back as far as it was with the old engine to save your driveshaft. The good thing about doing the swap, is you can change where you mount the engine to suit other issues you have. Just remember is you mount the motor too far back you will have clearance issues with the mechanical fuel pump, and you will have to use an electric one.
> *


thats kinda what i figured too, since i'll be redoing the engine mounts. that tranny topic has some good info!


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 09:49 PM~9750561
> *If its a van it most likely has a 7004r tranny but if it is a turbo 400 it will work but you will have to change the position of the tranny crossmember and the driveshaft if its a long tail 400. You will have to put the mounts in a different position. If you use a long 400 you will have to shorten the driveshaft.
> The turbo 400 will work fine its just thats the car is geared for overdrive so it will turn higher RPMs on the highway with the 400.
> *



The TH400 has a different spline than the TH350s and 2004Rs. You will probably have to change the front yolk off the '82 Cadillac driveshaft to fit into the 400. If its an OD 2004R, the driveshaft will work on a TH350 though.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jan 21 2008, 10:37 PM~9751077
> *The TH400 has a different spline than the TH350s and 2004Rs.  You will probably have to change the front yolk off the '82 Cadillac driveshaft to fit into the 400.  If its an OD 2004R, the driveshaft will work on a TH350 though.
> *


Go work on your car and post progress :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 21 2008, 01:14 PM~9746331
> *I've done a search and come up with a couple different topics, but they never really had all that much info. I plan on doing this in a couple months and could use all the info etc i can get.
> What all needs to be changed?
> Will my driveshaft have to be shortened?
> Would a turbo 350 be a good tranny for me, or would a 400 tranny be  better?
> Whats going to be simpler to install, a carbed 350 or a throttle body, i can get both?
> etc etc, maybe we can pin this?
> *



I did this conversion in my old 83 fleet. Me personally i like the 700r4 because of overdrive and it shifts sooooooo sweet  

what i did was i bought a 86 camaro and used EVERYTHING from the camaro :biggrin: 

I used the radiator with the electric fan and hoses, dropped right in except for drilling holes where the shroud bolts to the radiator support to use stock bolts holes. it took like 30 seconds

didn't use the TBI that it had. its alot easier to switch to carb. But if i had more money i would have done a TPI setup or something like that

I used the electric pump in the tank with a regulator, and blocked off the mechanical pump on the block

As far as the mounts i did like Ulysses said unbolted the stock frame mounts, bolted them to the motor, set it in, leveled the motor, moved the tranny crossmember to bolt up to the 700r4, but i was lazy and just welded the mounts back in :biggrin: :uh: i wouldn't prefer that b/c youre fucked if they go bad

I even used the stock Y pipe off of the camaro and cut a piece of pipe to go to the catalytic converter

as far as my driveshaft i just had one made because the stock was too short because of where i set my motor to use the Y pipe, and radiator combo. but it was better for me that way because i had plenty of room all around inside the engine bay.

The power steering lines hook up just fine, no mods. 

I used caprice AC lines.

Fairly a simple removal, refurbish :biggrin: , and reinstallation. if you have common sense and mechanical ability its easy.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 21 2008, 07:19 PM~9750330
> *alright, well a little info about my car, it's an 82 with the dreaded 4.1, which barely runs, and my tranny went a couple months ago, i have no reverse, so i plan on completely swapping everything.
> 
> The reason i brought up tbi and a turbo 400 is theres this chev van local that i can take everything out, computer, 350, the turbo 400 trans, everything for a couple hundred bucks. My dad did a lil research for me and found out that the fuel systems from my caddy and whats in the van will match up perfect, so i won't have to drop the tank and fuck with that (hopefully). I'm assuming i'll need new mounts, what about my driveshaft?
> *



u could rebuild ur tranny homie

4.1's come with da gm th200r overdrive trannys


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 21 2008, 11:09 PM~9752271
> *I did this conversion in my old 83 fleet.  Me personally i like the 700r4 because of overdrive and it shifts sooooooo sweet
> 
> what i did was i bought a 86 camaro and used EVERYTHING from the camaro :biggrin:
> 
> I used the radiator with the electric fan and hoses, dropped right in except for drilling holes where the shroud bolts to the radiator support to use stock bolts holes.  it took like 30 seconds
> 
> didn't use the TBI that it had.  its alot easier to switch to carb.  But if i had more money i would have done a TPI setup or something like that
> 
> I used the electric pump in the tank with a regulator, and blocked off the mechanical pump on the block
> 
> As far as the mounts i did like Ulysses said unbolted the stock frame mounts, bolted them to the motor, set it in, leveled the motor, moved the tranny crossmember to bolt up to the 700r4, but i was lazy and just welded the mounts back in :biggrin:  :uh:  i wouldn't prefer that b/c youre fucked if they go bad
> 
> I even used the stock Y pipe off of the camaro and cut a piece of pipe to go to the catalytic converter
> 
> as far as my driveshaft i just had one made because the stock was too short because of where i set my motor to use the Y pipe, and radiator combo.  but it was better for me that way because i had plenty of room all around inside the engine bay.
> 
> The power steering lines hook up just fine, no mods.
> 
> I used caprice AC lines.
> 
> Fairly a simple removal, refurbish :biggrin: , and reinstallation.  if you have common since and mechanical ability its easy.
> *


good info, thats kind of my idea too, take everything from the van and put it in the lac, thanks!


----------



## Ulysses 2

ive done the swap in an 84 where I took the 4.1 out and put in a 307 out of an 87 Brougham, I just swaped every thing but the wiring harness and the computer. It was just as easy as when i swapped out the 4.1 for the 350 chevy engine. If you use the original 2004r tranny you wont have the modify the driveshaft, and the swap doesnt change any thing with the digital dash either way.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 22 2008, 07:10 PM~9758317
> *ive done the swap in an 84 where I took the 4.1 out and put in a 307 out of an 87 Brougham, I just swaped every thing but the wiring harness and the computer. It was just as easy as when i swapped out the 4.1 for the 350 chevy engine. If you use the original 2004r tranny you wont have the modify the driveshaft, and the swap doesnt change any thing with the digital dash either way.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 22 2008, 07:10 PM~9758317
> *ive done the swap in an 84 where I took the 4.1 out and put in a 307 out of an 87 Brougham, I just swaped every thing but the wiring harness and the computer. It was just as easy as when i swapped out the 4.1 for the 350 chevy engine. If you use the original 2004r tranny you wont have the modify the driveshaft, and the swap doesnt change any thing with the digital dash either way.
> *


thats good to know, maybe i'm better just getting the original tranny rebuilt then, the 350 bolted up to the tranny no problem?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Guest

i did this swap in my caddy and it was easy as fuck
at first i had the 350 turbo and it made the car move real fast off the line and it felt good on the e-way up to 70 miles an hour then thats when i wished i had an overdrive trans
right now i got a 350 with the 200r4 and its cool

all i did was put the trans in the stock location and droped the motor in with the new mounts installed then i tached them into place pulled the motor back out a finish welding them in all the wiring is pretty much a no brainer iam using a carbed 350


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 23 2008, 12:07 PM~9763683
> *thats good to know, maybe i'm better just getting the original tranny rebuilt then, the 350 bolted up to the tranny no problem?
> *


 yeah thats a much better idea, plus the 350 trannny is gonna kill your mileage


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yeah and the highway rpms would suck :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what about in a 79 ? my 425 took a shit last week and i know where a low miliage 307 olds is that runs nice, what all besides exaust and motor mounts will i have to change?


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 05:27 PM~9765796
> *what about in a 79 ? my 425 took a shit last week and i know where a low miliage 307 olds is that runs nice, what all besides exaust and motor mounts will i have to change?
> *


 The 425 would work better but the 307 will fit right in if you put the tranny in the same position it was in. The car is going to feel really weak with the 307 though, the engine doesnt make its power in the right RPM range the cars current gearing.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hey ulysses, do you know where i can find 3 nuts for the bumper around here??? i lost three of them when i took it off.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 23 2008, 05:11 PM~9766107
> *The 425 would work better but the 307 will fit right in if you put the tranny in the same position it was in. The car is going to feel really weak with the 307 though, the engine doesnt make its power in the right RPM range the cars current gearing.
> *


i was just going to juice it and make it a weekend car anyway. i tend to stay on surface streets , fuck the freeway......i cant really find good 425's around here.....


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 23 2008, 09:59 PM~9767475
> *hey ulysses, do you know where i can find 3 nuts for the bumper around here??? i lost three of them when i took it off.
> *


Hit up the hardware store foolio, and grab plenty of extras... :cheesy:


----------



## Chris

I swapped out the 4.1 for a chevy 350 in my 84 a few years back... at first i used the stock tranny and the engine bolted right up (77 chevy 350).. the tranny was later swapped out for a turbo 350 which was not a wise choice.. as for mods i relocated the engine mounts an inch further forward than needed so i didn't have to shorten the driveshaft... used a throttle cable out of a g body... and power steering pump out of a chevy car... as for the fuel pump i disconnected the in tank pump and ran an aftermarket electric pump for a carburated v8... its a really easy swap if your somewhat mechanically inclined


----------



## kingoflacz

find a old cop car (chevy)80s- or 90s if you want a lt1


----------



## Guest

WHY IS EVERYONE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH A 350TURBO TRANS IN THESES CADDIES?
I HAD ONE IN MINE AND IT WORKED GREAT


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 24 2008, 02:37 AM~9769980
> *find a old cop car (chevy)80s- or 90s if you want a lt1
> *


No 80s LT1


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 24 2008, 01:33 AM~9769949
> *I swapped out the 4.1 for a chevy 350 in my 84 a few years back... at first i used the stock tranny and the engine bolted right up (77 chevy 350).. the tranny was later swapped out for a turbo 350 which was not a wise choice.. as for mods i relocated the engine mounts an inch further forward than needed so i didn't have to shorten the driveshaft... used a throttle cable out of a g body... and power steering pump out of a chevy car... as for the fuel pump i disconnected the in tank pump and ran an aftermarket electric pump for a carburated v8... its a really easy swap if your somewhat mechanically inclined
> *


 :thumbsup: i remember that car, saw it in parksville a few years back, thanks for the info!


----------



## duck

if you had a 4.1 liter you have a 200 4r tranny it's universal http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277910


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 24 2008, 03:18 AM~9770548
> *WHY IS EVERYONE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH A 350TURBO TRANS IN THESES CADDIES?
> I HAD ONE IN MINE AND IT WORKED GREAT
> *


 The trannies work fine but they do turn very high RPMs on the highway, but thats only on the 82 and up models because they are geared for an overdrive tranny, on the 81, back to 78 a turbo 400 was used and the car is geared differently so the 350 tranny will work fine.


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 24 2008, 08:13 AM~9771176
> *No 80s LT1
> *


 thats why i said or 90s lt1........... as a second option from the 80s 350


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 24 2008, 08:40 PM~9775926
> *thats  why i said or 90s lt1........... as a second option from the 80s  350
> *


----------



## duck

IF YOU GO WITH THE 400 THE TRANNY MOUNT WONT MOVE THE 200 4R HAS THE SAME MOUNT LOCATION BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE YOKE THE HOLES FOR THE MOUNT SHOULD ALREADY BE IN THE FRAME.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by duck_@Jan 25 2008, 09:31 AM~9780439
> *IF YOU GO WITH THE 400 THE TRANNY MOUNT WONT MOVE THE 200 4R HAS THE SAME MOUNT LOCATION BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THE YOKE  THE HOLES FOR THE MOUNT SHOULD ALREADY BE IN THE FRAME.
> *


good shit homie, i think i'm going to just get my old tranny rebuilt, i should be picking up a motor in the next week or so, then the swap a lil after that, i'll post some pics fo sho!


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 04:15 PM~9748554
> *82-85 use a  Small block Chevy engine, and the original tranny if it is still good, if not use a 2004r or a 700r4, the 350 turbo wont work bad but the overdrive tranny will work bettter on the highway and the car will take off better.
> 
> In the 80 and 81 the Small block Chevy will work but you will need to switch to a Chevy bellhousing tranny or use an adapter plate. The dealership used to replace bad motors with 350 Olds engines, and they will bolt up to the stock turbo 400 tranny. If you are replacing the tranny a 2004r, 350 turbo, or 400 will work but use the 400 for the most straight forward install, and a 368, 425, 472 or 500 Cadillac engine will drop back in with the least amount of trouble. If you use the Caddy engine the 425 will be the easiest to find.
> 
> There are no cheap fuel injection set-ups for the Caddy and Olds engines, but TBI isnt all that expensive. Carbed is the easy way but there are harnesses that make fuel injection easy too.
> 
> This is just a quick idea of what the swap takes, when you figure out what engine you are using I can give you more info about your particular swap.
> *


this guy knows his shit...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 24 2008, 08:18 AM~9770548
> *WHY IS EVERYONE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH A 350TURBO TRANS IN THESES CADDIES?
> I HAD ONE IN MINE AND IT WORKED GREAT
> *


when you got loud exhaust, gear drive, and a 3 speed transmission it gets a little annoying on the highway especially when you drive it everday


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 24 2008, 04:28 PM~9773795
> *The trannies work fine but they do turn very high RPMs on the highway, but thats only on the 82 and up models because they are geared for an overdrive tranny, on the 81, back to 78 a turbo 400 was used and the car is geared differently so the 350 tranny will work fine.
> *


oh no,  im fixing to send off a 90 rear end for chrome, I already had it shortened for zeiniths and reinforced, i was hoping to run a 350 s.b.c/350turbo combo just to bypass all the comp shit, im not mechanicly inclined what so ever, but i do make a mean omlet! :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 02:05 PM~9803630
> *oh no,   im fixing to send off a 90 rear end for chrome, I already had it shortened for zeiniths and reinforced,  i was hoping to run a 350 s.b.c/350turbo combo just to bypass all the comp shit, im not mechanicly inclined what so ever, but i do make a mean omlet! :biggrin:
> *


It will work, and it wont be too bad, it just wouldve worked alot better with overdrive, and you will be fine in the city. If you ever replace the tranny get one with overdrive. But since you have to put the gears and all back in the rear end anyway you could just get some 3:73s and fix the problem totaly


----------



## Guest

i been looking at one of the overdrive things that bolt to the back of the trans cause i loved my 350turbo in my caddy and it would be nice to have the overdrive for my long trips to south ohio


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 29 2008, 04:44 PM~9814648
> *i been looking at one of the overdrive things that bolt to the back of the trans  cause i loved my 350turbo in my caddy    and it would be nice to have the overdrive for my long trips to south ohio
> *


 Itd be way cheaper to just put some new gears in the rearend , or but an overdrive tranny. If you like the 350 turbo you should love the 700r4, it has a lower first gear so the car will take off faster. Take it from me, Ive had both in my Coupe Deville


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump, i hope one of us in the future could post up step by step rebuild for 350s


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 29 2008, 09:59 PM~9817186
> *bump, i hope one of us in the future could post up step by step rebuild for 350s
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 29 2008, 08:59 PM~9817186
> *bump, i hope one of us in the future could post up step by step rebuild for 350s
> *


we'll see just how far i go, i know i'll post pics of the 350 being put into the caddy, just picked it up tuesday, ttt!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

we should pin this thread lol


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 31 2008, 07:32 PM~9835071
> *
> 
> we should pin this thread lol
> *


 :werd: 

as i make progress on the engine, i'll post my pics up in here, hopefully it'll be out of the donor van this weekend


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 21 2008, 11:14 AM~9746331
> *I've done a search and come up with a couple different topics, but they never really had all that much info. I plan on doing this in a couple months and could use all the info etc i can get.
> What all needs to be changed?
> Will my driveshaft have to be shortened?
> Would a turbo 350 be a good tranny for me, or would a 400 tranny be  better?
> Whats going to be simpler to install, a carbed 350 or a throttle body, i can get both?
> etc etc, maybe we can pin this?
> *


the answer to your question is simple,you want to get the answers you need and any help if you need it as well

call 1-360-888-0141 

that is TODD FROM S.I. CUSTOMS

tell him you were referred from layitlow


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

anyone got pics of a 350 on a caddy?


----------



## biggeazy-e




----------



## Forgiven 63

*Good Topic ! ! ! *

what kind of headers work best for this swap ? I was thinking shortys,but the pic
shows full's


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 1 2008, 09:48 AM~9839944
> *Good Topic ! ! !
> 
> what kind of headers work best for this swap ? I was thinking shortys,but the pic
> shows full's
> *


they make long tubes just for b/d bodies, I don't know why everyone seems to have such a problem finding them...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 1 2008, 10:09 AM~9840037
> *they make long tubes just for b/d bodies, I don't know why everyone seems to have such a problem finding them...
> *



what up E ! ! ! !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 1 2008, 12:15 AM~9837672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a pic of my car lol
those headers are for a 1980`s monte carlo ss 305-350 i got the shorties and the worked fine


----------



## triple X level

here is my 350 with a t400 tranny in an 84 coupe

ill get some new pics this weekend its almost done










Alu rad with elec fan


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Feb 1 2008, 04:12 PM~9842682
> *here is my  350 with a t400 tranny  in an 84 coupe
> 
> ill get some new pics this weekend its almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm that looks good ! ! ! ! !


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 1 2008, 03:37 PM~9842440
> *what up E ! ! ! !
> *


what's crackin?? :wave:


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Feb 1 2008, 03:12 PM~9842682
> *here is my  350 with a t400 tranny  in an 84 coupe
> 
> ill get some new pics this weekend its almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alu rad with elec fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats clean


----------



## luxurylows

I had a 84 Fleetwood with the POS 4.1 I got a 90 Fleetwood EURO that was hit from the rear to swap 5.7 motor and trans.. It will bolt in the 80's lac with out a hitch the only headache i had was the wireing...I think the one turn clock wise and the other was counter clockwise something like that..it was a long time ago


----------



## LacN_Thru

my 350 is outta the van now, i'll be posting up pics in my buildup topic if anyone is interested, picked up a cam, lifters etc that will be goin in.


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 07:53 PM~9749390
> *Whats up Courtney? hows the ride comming?
> *


chillen,trying decide on what i want to do with it.i put put some money down on my frame work but i also just bought a set of 23s also.not sure if i want to put the 23s on the lac after its lifted or lowrider it "thats where my heart is at"
but might do 23s and draulics on a 90d lac.also im tryna fine and rebuild a 350 for also...you do'n ya thang though by do'n both,high riden and low riden...STUNNAH


----------



## Chris

350 in an 84 sedan deville


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 5 2008, 12:24 AM~9866938
> *350 in an 84 sedan deville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good and clean! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x22222222222222222222222


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump x3333333333333333333333333333

i heard you can buy rebuildt 350s at auto zone, is this true????


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 10 2008, 03:43 PM~9909334
> *bump x3333333333333333333333333333
> 
> i heard you can buy rebuildt 350s at auto zone, is this true????
> *


Yes, however, I've heard first hand accounts of poor quality, as well as people that were satisfied.


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 10 2008, 03:37 PM~9909559
> *Yes, however, I've heard first hand accounts of poor quality, as well as people that were satisfied.
> *


 And its expensive without a core


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Feb 1 2008, 04:12 PM~9842682
> *here is my  350 with a t400 tranny  in an 84 coupe
> 
> ill get some new pics this weekend its almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alu rad with elec fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO THAT 400 TRANNY PUSH GOOD?????


----------



## MR.LAC

IM WONDERING IF, I SHOULD PUT THE 454 ENGINE IN THE CADDY IM WORKING ON. :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

question for all you guys that have done this swap, what exhuast are you running, i don't want it to sound like a muscle car, but i don't want it deathly quiet either ya know what i mean? any ideas? 

engine is comin outta the caddy this weekend hopefully, found out my 350 is a vortech, which i think means my selection of aftermarket parts is rather limited, its a 95 engine.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 11 2008, 03:28 PM~9916891
> *question for all you guys that have done this swap, what exhuast are you running, i don't want it to sound like a muscle car, but i don't want it deathly quiet either ya know what i mean? any ideas?
> 
> engine is comin outta the caddy this weekend hopefully, found out my 350 is a vortech, which i think means my selection of aftermarket parts is rather limited, its a 95 engine.
> *


Vortec, no "h", there is a good deal of performance parts available for these engines, however, if you're only lowriding it, I don't see the need. Vortecs have PLENTY of low end torque. 

Oh yeah- 1995 Vortec?? Where did you verify this? What vehicle was it in? IIRC, 5.7L Vortecs weren't available in.............. Started in 1996???.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 11 2008, 02:56 PM~9917034
> *Vortec, no "h", there is a good deal of performance parts available for these engines, however, if you're only lowriding it, I don't see the need. Vortecs have PLENTY of low end torque.
> 
> Oh yeah- 1995 Vortec?? Where did you verify this? What vehicle was it in? IIRC, 5.7L Vortecs weren't available in.............. Started in 1996???.... :dunno: :dunno:
> *


I've heard good things about them too. Here's the story i got from the dude i got the van off of. The van is a 3/4 ton 1990 chev, it broke down on the way up here to canada, and they threw in a rebuilt one. My dad ran the engine block code or whatever and he said it was a 1995 vortec? Maybe he fucked up the year?

Now as far as i knew, vortecs were tpi, not tbi, so maybe it's just a vortec block and heads, with a non vortec intake? i'm not sure?


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 11 2008, 02:28 PM~9916891
> *question for all you guys that have done this swap, what exhuast are you running, i don't want it to sound like a muscle car, but i don't want it deathly quiet either ya know what i mean? any ideas?
> 
> engine is comin outta the caddy this weekend hopefully, found out my 350 is a vortech, which i think means my selection of aftermarket parts is rather limited, its a 95 engine.
> *


 Im running the stock single exhuast set-up, with a OEM muffler


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 11 2008, 06:00 PM~9917967
> *I've heard good things about them too. Here's the story i got from the dude i got the van off of. The van is a 3/4 ton 1990 chev, it broke down on the way up here to canada, and they threw in a rebuilt one. My dad ran the engine block code or whatever and he said it was a 1995 vortec? Maybe he fucked up the year?
> 
> Now as far as i knew, vortecs were tpi, not tbi, so maybe it's just a vortec block and heads, with a non vortec intake? i'm not sure?
> *


Yeah, I think he might've just confused the year. Like I said, if I remember correctly... I'm not 100% sure, you can run the numbers and find out for sure.. :cheesy: 

But- Vortecs have plenty of low end torque, if I had one to use, I'd freshen it up if needed, and run it close to stock.... They're nice power makers right from GM


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 11 2008, 10:12 PM~9920551
> *Yeah, I think he might've just confused the year. Like I said, if I remember correctly... I'm not 100% sure, you can run the numbers and find out for sure..  :cheesy:
> 
> But- Vortecs have plenty of low end torque, if I had one to use, I'd freshen it up if needed, and run it close to stock.... They're nice power makers right from GM
> *


 Can I use vortec heads on a 400?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump, i hope this thread is still around when i put a 350 in mine...


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 12 2008, 09:32 PM~9927837
> *Can I use vortec heads on a 400?
> *


I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## LacN_Thru

well, sunday the 4100 comes out, ttt!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 12 2008, 08:32 PM~9927837
> *Can I use vortec heads on a 400?
> *


drill out the steam holes and yeah you can. watch the compression tho. i used em on a 400. with dished cast pistons.


----------



## LacN_Thru

engines out :biggrin: 










looks like someone swapped the tranny out at one point, it's definately not a dual bolt one, won't work with the 350, looks like i'll be using the 400 :banghead:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 18 2008, 03:41 AM~9968782
> *engines out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like someone swapped the tranny out at one point, it's definately not a dual bolt one, won't work with the 350, looks like i'll be using the 400  :banghead:
> *


HEY HOMIE I MIGHT BE WRONG BUT I BELIEVE YOU CAN DROP THAT CHEVY MOTOR RIGHT ONTO YOUR STOCK FRAME MOUNTS

TAKE A FEW MESUREMENTS TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 18 2008, 03:38 PM~9971802
> *HEY HOMIE I MIGHT BE WRONG BUT I BELIEVE YOU CAN DROP THAT CHEVY MOTOR RIGHT ONTO YOUR STOCK FRAME MOUNTS
> 
> TAKE A FEW MESUREMENTS TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


we might be able to, the mounts are the same, haven't had chance to measure them, it wouldn't be any fun if it was that easy! :roflmao: 

i'm going to keep the tbi though, that should be fun wiring up! :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

buuuuuuuuump!!!!!!

what all do you have to change in the swap, ive heard something about gas lines whatever they are...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ALL I HAD TO DO WAS CHANGE MY MOTOR MOUNTS AND GET A ELECTRIC FUEL PUMP SO IT WONT HIT THE FRAME, OTHER THAN THAT GOT BETTER RADIATER HOSES SO IT WOULD FIT BETTER WITH THE CHEVY


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2008, 11:14 AM~10017246
> *ALL I HAD TO DO WAS CHANGE MY MOTOR MOUNTS AND GET A ELECTRIC FUEL PUMP SO IT WONT HIT THE FRAME, OTHER THAN THAT GOT BETTER RADIATER HOSES SO IT WOULD FIT BETTER WITH THE CHEVY
> *


anything else?? what motor did you stop???


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10014467
> *buuuuuuuuump!!!!!!
> 
> what all do you have to change in the swap, ive heard something about gas lines whatever they are...
> *


 You dont have to change them on your car it has the 307


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 24 2008, 01:48 PM~10017896
> *You dont have to change them on your car it has the 307
> *


what would i have to do/change in the swap???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

???? 

bump!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

good ass topic

any one have info on a LS1 swap??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump again, this topic is too good to let it fall off!


----------



## Guest

best thing to do is pull the stock caddy motor out leaving the trans in place
remove the stock mounts from the frame
get the 350 ready to drop in and install the mounts on the motor then drop in (clean the frame were the mounts will sit down to bare metal)
you will have to adjust the motor to set straight then tack weld the mounts to the frame and pull the motor back out. know you can either drill new holes or just weld the mounts to the frame


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 4 2008, 07:13 PM~10088971
> *best thing to do is pull the stock caddy motor out leaving the trans in place
> remove the stock mounts from the frame
> get the 350 ready to drop in and install the mounts on the motor then drop in (clean the frame were the mounts will sit down to bare metal)
> you will have to adjust the motor to set straight then tack weld the mounts to the frame and pull the motor back out. know you can either drill new holes or just weld the mounts to the frame
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 4 2008, 08:13 PM~10088971
> *best thing to do is pull the stock caddy motor out leaving the trans in place
> remove the stock mounts from the frame
> get the 350 ready to drop in and install the mounts on the motor then drop in (clean the frame were the mounts will sit down to bare metal)
> you will have to adjust the motor to set straight then tack weld the mounts to the frame and pull the motor back out. know you can either drill new holes or just weld the mounts to the frame
> *





fine if it's that eazy you can do mine fooker
j/k gonna pull out the 4100 next week 
the 400 is ready to go in now


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump, still wanna put the 350 in mine. do i have to change anything major


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 12:51 PM~10175427
> *bump, still wanna put the 350 in mine. do i have to change anything major
> *


u have to change ur fuel pump for a flux capacitor and run plutonium instead of pump gas  
i happen to have a spare flux capacitor in my delorean parts car let me know if you need it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

By swapping out the 4100 TBI for a 350, what happens with all the gauges, do they still work? What happens if you add the digi dash? Does the 4100 TBI intake fit on a 350?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 02:25 PM~10175579
> *u have to change ur fuel pump for a flux capacitor and run plutonium instead of pump gas
> i happen to have a spare flux capacitor in my delorean parts car let me know if you need it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahhaha shut up fool :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

double post :uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 15 2008, 05:02 PM~10176019
> *By swapping out the 4100 TBI for a 350, what happens with all the gauges, do they still work? What happens if you add the digi dash? Does the 4100 TBI intake fit on a 350?
> *


Sensors must be swapped, but if swapped correctly, the gauges will work fine. Digital cluster will work with/without a swap, 4100 intake will not bolt up to a 350


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 15 2008, 05:41 PM~10176414
> *Sensors must be swapped, but if swapped correctly, the gauges will work fine. Digital cluster will work with/without a swap, 4100 intake will not bolt up to a 350
> *




:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

ttt for a damm good topic


----------



## Guest

as soon as i find me a nice 4.3 v6 iam pulling out the 350 
i wanna drive my car this year and iam not rolling a 10mpg hog at $4 a gallon
i have read up on the 1990`s 4.3`s and they have just as much h.p. and almost double the torque as a stock 350 and they sell every chrome part for the 4.3 as they do the 350`s


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 15 2008, 04:02 PM~10176019
> *By swapping out the 4100 TBI for a 350, what happens with all the gauges, do they still work? What happens if you add the digi dash? Does the 4100 TBI intake fit on a 350?
> *


 The 350 swap has NO effect on the digital dash, the sensors dont work with the dash


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 15 2008, 11:10 PM~10177977
> *as soon as i find me a nice 4.3 v6 iam pulling out the 350
> i wanna drive my car this year and iam not rolling a 10mpg hog at $4 a gallon
> i have read up on the 1990`s 4.3`s and they have just as much h.p. and almost double the torque as a stock 350  and they sell every chrome part for the 4.3 as they do the 350`s
> *



10mpg? Damn what tranny are you useing? Have you thought about using fuel injection?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 16 2008, 06:02 PM~10181657
> *10mpg? Damn what tranny are you useing? Have you thought about using fuel injection?
> *


i got the 4 speed 200r4 but its a beefed up 350 with a 650cfm carb intake headers and all that shit i know that fuckers not getting good milage


----------



## Big Worm

Good shit . I'm about to pull the dead 307 from my Buick LeSabre and drop in a 350 . :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

well looks the the th400 i have is a mess, not even worth repairing cuz most of the parts need to be replaced is waht my tranny guy told me. looks like i'm leaning towards a 700r4 now, we're gettin closer to pics time!!!


----------



## Ulysses 2

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 7 2008, 08:33 PM~10359016
> *TTT
> *



TTT AGAIN FOR THE SMART ASS NEWBIE :uh:


----------



## GunSmokeRecord

if i was to attept it what carries over and what need to be upgraded and i dont have digital dash if somebody doesnt mind telling me


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 19 2008, 11:07 PM~10211077
> *well looks the the th400 i have is a mess, not even worth repairing cuz most of the parts need to be replaced is waht my tranny guy told me. looks like i'm leaning towards a 700r4 now, we're gettin closer to pics time!!!
> *


post pics and measurements, , i just got a chromed out rebuilt 350 with a 700 r4 tranny, i took your advice ulysses


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 9 2008, 12:26 PM~10372929
> *post pics and measurements, , i just got a chromed out rebuilt 350 with a 700 r4 tranny, i took your advice ulysses
> *


couldn't find a decent 700r4 around so i ended up gettin a 200r4, which will be fine and i won't have to fuck with my driveshaft which is already chromed and has a slip.

looks like someone had installed a th200 instead of the 200r4 that shoulda been there originally :banghead: 

i gotta buy a couple things first before the new stuff goes in, but let me know which measurements you want and i'll snap some pics for ya in the next couple weeks


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Apr 9 2008, 10:04 AM~10371760
> *if i was to attept it what carries over and what need to be upgraded and i dont have digital dash if somebody doesnt mind telling me
> *


 digital dash has nothing to do with the engine swap


----------



## Guest

just some advice..............
if you guys do the 350 swap
bolt up the motor mounts and drop it in then bolt it up to the trans
then slide the engine and trans forward and inch or so!
this way you dont have to get your drive shaft shortened
this helps out for a higher lock-up while driving


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 10 2008, 02:14 AM~10379510
> *just some advice..............
> if you guys do the 350 swap
> bolt up the motor mounts and drop it in then bolt it up to the trans
> then slide the engine and trans forward and inch or so!
> this way you dont have to get your drive shaft shortened
> this helps out for a higher lock-up while driving
> *


good advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 10 2008, 03:14 AM~10379510
> *
> this helps out for a higher lock-up while driving
> *


That's a real good idea man. Otherwise you have the driveshaft beating the hell out of the trans seal. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 10 2008, 04:15 PM~10381256
> *good advice  :thumbsup:
> *


works real well... i did this when i originally built my caddy few years back...


----------



## regal.1980

I got a 1981 Fleetwood with dat 468 bullshit in it. Is dat motor worth rebuilding? Can u change the intake and make it carbuerated? Can u bolt a chevy 350 to the caddy 400 tranny?

I bought a 307 cuz I heard they bolt up to the stock 400 tranny. Will this be enuff motor 4 this big ass car?


----------



## Ulysses 2

Put the 307 in it and keep the 400 tranny. The Chevy engine wont bolt up to that 400 thats in the Caddy. The 307 comes in the later year 4 doors (86- some 90s), so its big enough to power the Caddy.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 10 2008, 03:14 AM~10379510
> *just some advice..............
> if you guys do the 350 swap
> bolt up the motor mounts and drop it in then bolt it up to the trans
> then slide the engine and trans forward and inch or so!
> this way you dont have to get your drive shaft shortened
> this helps out for a higher lock-up while driving
> *



awww man you told the secret :angry: 
j/p Good advice :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 9 2008, 12:12 PM~10373362
> *couldn't find a decent 700r4 around so i ended up gettin a 200r4, which will be fine and i won't have to fuck with my driveshaft which is already chromed and has a slip.
> 
> looks like someone had installed a th200 instead of the 200r4 that shoulda been there originally  :banghead:
> 
> i gotta buy a couple things first before the new stuff goes in, but let me know which measurements you want and i'll snap some pics for ya in the next couple weeks
> *


SKETCHY!!! i dont trust those go with a t350, there a dime a dozen around here, i can get you a good one for 100-200


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yes th350 is dependable , but you have to change the rear b/c of gear ratio


IMO stick with the overdrive tranny.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 14 2008, 12:17 AM~10409438
> *yes th350 is dependable , but you have to change the rear b/c of gear ratio
> IMO stick with the overdrive tranny.
> *


i always hear people sayin that but i had the th350 in my caddy at first and it was fine it never over rev`d the motor on the e-way or nothing

oh and i finly got a 350 sbc that run  so iam back in business


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 14 2008, 03:18 AM~10410215
> *i always hear people sayin that but i had the th350 in my caddy at first and it was fine it never over rev`d the motor on the e-way or nothing
> 
> oh and i finly got a 350 sbc that run  so iam back in business
> *



what year? because if you had an earlier model you had the right rear end in it for the th350


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 13 2008, 08:49 PM~10408249
> *SKETCHY!!! i dont trust those go with a t350, there a dime a dozen around here, i can get you a good one for 100-200
> *


i've heard both ways? it's all good, i picked it up for 200 from bullfrog, and it's the same length as what was in there, i really didn't wanna fuck with the driveshaft i already got chromed with a slip....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 14 2008, 10:22 AM~10411223
> *what year?  because if you had an earlier model you had the right rear end in it for the th350
> *


its an 89 fleetwood


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 14 2008, 02:18 AM~10410215
> *i always hear people sayin that but i had the th350 in my caddy at first and it was fine it never over rev`d the motor on the e-way or nothing
> 
> oh and i finly got a 350 sbc that run  so iam back in business
> *


 It would have been alot better with overdrive. The car isnt going to over rev, but it will turn some high RPMs, and on a long trip that will kill a moderately worn engine, or at least kill a tank of gas. 

A good rule of thumb is if it came with OD put a OD tranny back in it. If it had a turbo 400 ( 70s to 1981) then you can go either way. All of the RWD Devilles and Fleetwoods after 1982 had overdrive trannys. 

If you must switch down from Overdrive to a 3 speed the car will work fine but if you can use a 77-81 rearend and it will work better, or at least change the gear ratio in your existing rear end.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 11 2008, 12:30 AM~10387863
> *I got a 1981 Fleetwood with dat 468 bullshit in it.  Is dat motor worth rebuilding?  Can u change the intake and make it carbuerated? Can u bolt a chevy 350 to the caddy 400 tranny?
> 
> I bought a 307 cuz I heard they bolt up to the stock 400 tranny.  Will this be enuff motor 4 this big ass car?
> *


i thought the 81s had a 368


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 14 2008, 10:30 PM~10418048
> *i thought the 81s had a 368
> *


 They do, alot of people think they are worse than a 4.1 so they get swapped out too


----------



## RegalLimited82

I got an 82 Regal with a turbo 350 in it and I've been wanting to swap out my tired 3.8 for a lt1 (out of a 96 impala). Would my tranny work with the LT1, or would I need to get the 700r4 along with the swap? I've gone through and read some other threads but still not %100 sure. I can get a good deal on a low miles lt1, and need to know if it will work with my 350. Any help/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Apr 18 2008, 10:03 PM~10450907
> *I got an 82 Regal with a turbo 350 in it and I've been wanting to swap out my tired 3.8 for a lt1 (out of a 96 impala).  Would my tranny work with the LT1, or would I need to get the 700r4 along with the swap?  I've gone through and read some other threads but still not %100 sure.  I can get a good deal on a low miles lt1, and need to know if it will work with my 350. Any help/suggestions are appreciated.
> *


 The tranny in the regal is a 200 metric or a 2004r if its original, and you can buy an adapter plate to make it work with the LT1,but it wont bolt to the original tranny. If you are going to leave the computer and fuel injection on the LT1 get the 4l60e that came on it.


----------



## RegalLimited82

I took out the 200 and put in a 350 6 months ago.

I will keep the computer and fuel injection, since I'm in California I still need to pass smog.


----------



## Ulysses 2

You will have to get the computer reprogrammed so it will think the 350 turbo is a manual tranny and if you just got the tranny Id get an adapter plate


----------



## RegalLimited82

So get the computer reprogrammed and an adapter plate. Will the engine mount in pretty easily? Don't I need to run another gas line to the tank?


----------



## Ulysses 2

Yes the engine will mount up fine, and you will need a pressure, return, and vent line from the gas tank.


----------



## RegalLimited82

Good info....will post b4 and after pics


----------



## cleAn85

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

anybody know the part # for the shorty headers to fit the 350 in a caddy??


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 12 2008, 12:12 PM~10854062
> *anybody know the part # for the shorty headers to fit the 350 in a caddy??
> *


Hedman HED-68600

Flowtech BIG-11108FLT

Doug's DOU-D304


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jun 12 2008, 03:38 PM~10855694
> *Hedman HED-68600
> 
> Flowtech BIG-11108FLT
> 
> Doug's DOU-D304
> *



thanx


----------



## 925eastbayrider

lots of good info in this topic....

i live in cali and i want to drop a 350 in my 83 coupe....4.1 isnt gonna make the cut...

is there any way to do the swap and still make the car smog legal??

let me know thanks


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 18 2008, 12:38 AM~10894884
> *lots of good info in this topic....
> 
> i live in cali and i want to drop a 350 in my 83 coupe....4.1 isnt gonna make the cut...
> 
> is there any way to do the swap and still make the car smog legal??
> 
> let me know thanks
> *


 Swap in an 83 or newer 350, and keep all the smog parts and computer


----------



## 3onthree

this is a great topic :thumbsup: i'm trying to decide what to do with my '84 caddy coupe right now. the trannys shot and i have the 4100. the trannys a 200 4r so i think i am either going to get a new one or have it rebuilt. later i will swap in a 350 and bolt it to my 200 4r.


----------



## hearse

my 368 is fucking killing me in gas. if i had someone do this swap for something like a 305 or 307 or 350 what would i be looking at price wise if i get the engine? my 92 hearse had the 305 tbi and it was great on gas


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 22 2008, 08:23 PM~10928019
> *my 368 is fucking killing me in gas. if i had someone do this swap for something like a 305 or 307 or 350 what would i be looking at price wise if i get the engine? my 92 hearse had the 305 tbi and it was great on gas
> *


 $600 if you keep it carbed,


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 23 2008, 08:03 PM~10934875
> *$600 if you keep it carbed,
> *


ya id keep it carbed


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

quick question, im running the 700r4 tranny 350 s.b.c engine, do i need to change out the gas floater unit inside my tank to run this combo for a carb setup instead of throttle body or fuel inject? my tank floater is from an 81 deville?


----------



## Ulysses 2

Take the electric fuel pump off the 81 floter and run a hose down into the tank, or get the floter from a 77- 80 carbed RWD Caddy, or an 86-90 carbed Caddy.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 27 2008, 08:59 PM~10966753
> *Take the electric fuel pump off the 81 floter and run a hose down into the tank, or get the floter from a 77- 80 carbed RWD Caddy, or an 86-90 carbed Caddy.
> *


do you know if you can buy the 77-80 floaters still? i want a new one anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

Yeah right at autozone I bought one about a year ago


----------



## trooper smith

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 29 2008, 07:15 PM~10975442
> *Yeah right at autozone I bought one about a year ago
> *


on a 84, if you run a 700 or 200 do you have to change the drive shaft or anything for that matter?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jun 29 2008, 09:11 PM~10976310
> *on a 84, if you run a 700 or 200 do you have to change the drive shaft or anything for that matter?
> *


yep, the driveshaft for the 700 is the shortest, then to run a 350 turbo the driveshaft would need to be the longest out of all the trannies i beleave


----------



## trooper smith

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 29 2008, 10:39 PM~10976530
> *yep, the driveshaft for the 700 is the shortest, then to run a 350 turbo the driveshaft would need to be the longest out of all the trannies  i beleave
> *


thought he said on a 350 turbo you could have some problems? what tranny is usually in a 90 with a 305?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jun 29 2008, 09:42 PM~10976554
> *thought he said on a 350 turbo you could have some problems? what tranny is usually in a 90 with a 305?
> *


yeah i think you run into to pinion problems due to a such a short tranny and a long ass driveshaft, the 305's usaully has 200r4 i think


----------



## duck

if you have the 2004r tranny the 350 or 2004r will be the most straight forward. no drive shaft mods. The 400 you will have to change the yoke. 700 r4 you will have to shorten the drive shaft.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by duck_@Jun 29 2008, 09:49 PM~10976628
> *if you have the 2004r tranny  the 350 or 2004r  will be the most straight forward.  no drive shaft mods.  The 400 you will have to change the yoke.  700 r4 you will have to shorten the drive shaft.
> *


why would you have to shorten the 700r4 shaft, its already short enough right????


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Heres what im trying to do, im running a 350 small block w/carburator, with a 700r4 tranny without the electro speedo on the tailshaft, my 700 is setup for cable, so what all mods would i need to make it work, i guess i should have a new harness made up since i shaved the firewall and wont be running the computer crap?


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jun 29 2008, 08:11 PM~10976310
> *on a 84, if you run a 700 or 200 do you have to change the drive shaft or anything for that matter?
> *


 If you run the 700 you need a tranny crossmember out of a 90-93 (yes the bigbody 93 is the same). The driveshaft will need to be shortened. According to where you set your motor you can use the 90-93 driveshaft too. 

Just make sure you dont get the stuff from a 1990 Fleetwood Brougham with a 307 Oldmobile engine, they have the 2004r and that wont help you use the 700r4.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 30 2008, 06:02 PM~10983235
> *If you run the 700 you need a tranny crossmember out of a 90-93 (yes the bigbody 93 is the same). The driveshaft will need to be shortened. According to where you set your motor you can use the 90-93 driveshaft too.
> 
> Just make sure you dont get the stuff from a 1990 Fleetwood Brougham with a 307 Oldmobile engine, they have the 2004r and that wont help you use the 700r4.
> *


if im not mistakin all crossmembers for cadillacs are the same 80-92... i hope they are, i just had one chromed


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 29 2008, 08:51 PM~10976650
> *why would you have to shorten the 700r4 shaft, its already short enough right????
> *


 The 700 is a longer tranny than what came in the 80s Caddys. Unless someone had already put the 700r4 in your caddy before you got it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

so if i positon the motr more towards the front i wouldnt need to shorten it right?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 30 2008, 05:02 PM~10983235
> *If you run the 700 you need a tranny crossmember out of a 90-93 (yes the bigbody 93 is the same). The driveshaft will need to be shortened. According to where you set your motor you can use the 90-93 driveshaft too.
> 
> Just make sure you dont get the stuff from a 1990 Fleetwood Brougham with a 307 Oldmobile engine, they have the 2004r and that wont help you use the 700r4.
> *


 They Mount in different places with the 5.7 and 5.0 (305) cars.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 30 2008, 06:06 PM~10983270
> *They Mount in different places with the 5.7 and 5.0 (305) cars.
> *


oh oh, im hoping nickie got me one out the 92 w/5.7


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 05:06 PM~10983267
> *so if i positon the motr more towards the front i wouldnt need to shorten it right?
> *


 Yeah about 1.75 inches farther forward


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 06:08 PM~10983280
> *oh oh, im hoping nickie got me one out the 92 w/5.7
> *


what about if its an 81-84 crossmember, wil it work with a 700r4?


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 05:08 PM~10983280
> *oh oh, im hoping nickie got me one out the 92 w/5.7
> *


Yours should still work, even if he didnt. Thats what I had in mine, but it looked a little rigged because I welded it in.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 30 2008, 06:10 PM~10983299
> *Yours should still work, even if he didnt. Thats what I had in mine, but it looked a little rigged because I welded it in.
> *


hopfully, he got me the 5.7 one  i never knew there was a differance, i have a 80's and a 92 right by me and i cant tell the differance


----------



## Ulysses 2

Mine was angled different so for some reason it had to be put under the car crooked, because the part that the tranny mount sat on wouldnt reach the tranny


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 30 2008, 06:17 PM~10983347
> *Mine was angled different so for some reason it had to be put under the car crooked, because the part that the tranny mount sat on wouldnt reach the tranny
> *


 :0 hmmmm? thats odd


----------



## hearse

what tranny would be a direct swap for my 368s stock one? i have 14s and when im doing like 60 or 70 it dont shift and keeps my engine in high rpms which is killing me in gas  i know my 92 with a 305 would shift one more time and stay at low rpms at those speeds


----------



## Ulysses 2

Nothing is direct, but the 2004r is easy


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jul 3 2008, 05:01 PM~11007034
> *Nothing is direct, but the 2004r is easy
> *


do i need like a kit or something to make it fit?


----------



## Ulysses 2

No you need to slide the tranny crossmember to make it fit the 2004r, and you need a kit to make the tourqe converter lock up. You also need to hook up the TV cable. Your driveshaft front yoke isnt gonna work with the 2004r, so get the yoke from the donor car when you get the 2004r


----------



## hearse

the more i think about it the more i liked the 305 my 92 had and the gas mileage it got. if i wanted to do the 305 and keep it tbi what all do i need the whole harness?


----------



## hearse

anyone have a link to the tranny topic that was talked about ? i cant find it


----------



## ihckoy

So here's some info for anyone who might need it. I have an 87 Caddy Brgham that had an Olds 307 in it. Here what i did. I got a engine from a 94 Chevy G20 van with a 350 in it. I took off the pass side motor bracket and put a driver side bracket on it(so i have two driv side mounts on it......the pass side bracket is taller and cocks the engine at an angle in the frame). I went to the parts store and got two motor mounts for a 91/92 caddy broughham. I removed the old 307 mounts from the frame(its six 15mm bolts and nuts...all you need is a 15mm wrench and a ratchet with a 15mm socket, a universal, a and 4in ext to remove them...took me about 15min for each laying underneath the car). Here's were I cheated. I took a competely bare chevy 305 block and bolted it to the 200-r4 tranny already in the car. I lined up were I wanted the mounts to be, tack welded them in place, then drilled holes, and put bolts through the mounts. Removed the bare block and installed the complete 350 from the van. Didn't have to change the torque converter or flex plate. Hope this helps out anyone out there. I just did it last week so if anyone has any questions hit me up.


----------



## 3onthree

how much more does a chevy 350 weigh than a 4100?


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jul 10 2008, 10:55 AM~11054202
> *how much more does a chevy 350 weigh than a 4100?
> *


not sure on the 4100s weight, but a typical stock small block chevy is about 575


----------



## hearse

when i try and get this done. ulysses you said i have to get the slip yoke from the other car. will i have to get the drive shaft rebalanced or after i do the slip yoke swap or no?


----------



## Ulysses 2

No you just need the yoke, you only need to get the driveshaft balanced if you cut it


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jul 14 2008, 04:49 PM~11085522
> *No you just need the yoke, you only need to get the driveshaft balanced if you cut it
> *


i've built the drive shafts for the new f 150s at work so i know how to put together and take apart all that shit. is it the same way for this caddy slipyoke


----------



## 3onthree

does anybody know of any good books on rebuilding a 350?
i was thinking about ordering this http://www.jegs.com/p/S+A+Designs/758109/10002/-1/11631
has anybody seen this?


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jul 16 2008, 02:02 PM~11103953
> *does anybody know of any good books on rebuilding a 350?
> i was thinking about ordering this http://www.jegs.com/p/S+A+Designs/758109/10002/-1/11631
> has anybody seen this?
> *


also about how much will it cost me to rebuild a 350 i just bought one a want to know what im in for


----------



## 77Caddi

A lil off topic boiz but has anyone ever put a BBC in one of these I have a 77 Coupe that Im wantin more power out of and I kno where I can get a 454 for $600 out of a rolled 2wd 1ton thats for everything how hard will it be to get it to work in the Caddy... also dumbest ? ever but I hear all these body codes A body B body G body F body D body X body wat it my caddy so i kno if i ever want to order suspension part like tubular control arms and that stuff


----------



## cadillacjacc

IF THE MOTORS ARE SWITCHED TO A 350...........WHAT HAPPENS WITH THE EMISSIONS. IVE SEEN IT DONE BUT ALWAYS WONDERED ABOUT EMISSIONS TIME????????


----------



## JustCruisin

Bump


----------



## dlacboy

i was wodering howhard is the wiring and doing the gas tank and ihow will it work with the odmeter and some prices on how much he swap would cost?? amy ifo wll be helpful


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dlacboy_@Jan 14 2009, 05:04 AM~12699744
> *i was wodering howhard is the wiring and doing the gas tank and ihow will it work with the odmeter and some prices on how much he swap would cost?? amy ifo wll be helpful
> *


if you have the 4100 
you will need a fuel pressure regulator
wiring is not that bad you can use your stock caddy altinator
if you have a 307 carbed then you just need a stock chevy 350 fuel pump thats located on the front lower right of the block
altinator wiring is the same you can also use the 307 altinator with just a little mod


----------



## dlacboy

ok kool what about to start it up and and all the guages would anything have to be changed or bought to get all that going right? and all i would need is the the fuel pressure regulator and that would take care of the gas tank workin and everything?? thanks for the info..


----------



## poppo2_4

1968 cadillac 502 bored .40 ....................but im also looking to do a 454 bored in my 1984 coupe deville


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 24 2008, 04:18 AM~9770548
> *WHY IS EVERYONE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH A 350TURBO TRANS IN THESES CADDIES?
> I HAD ONE IN MINE AND IT WORKED GREAT
> *



im still having a tad of trouble getting one into my caddy...


----------



## biggeazy-e

ttt


----------



## [email protected]

Good Tpic


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by poppo2_4_@Jan 15 2009, 03:13 PM~12714057
> *1968 cadillac 502 bored .40 ....................but im also looking to do a 454 bored in my 1984 coupe deville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if a 502 is bored 40 over what does it make it? it looks like a beast!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dlacboy_@Jan 15 2009, 03:54 AM~12710730
> *ok kool what about to start it up and and all the guages would anything have to be changed or bought to get all that going right? and all i would need is the the fuel pressure regulator and that would take care of the gas tank workin and everything?? thanks for the info..
> *


i bought an after market 3 gauge kit
it has oil pressure,volt meter,temp,
its cheap insurance
i cant trust a light
just run all the wires from the stock starter to the chevy starter


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt kep this topic going


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## wayne64ss

so has anyone done the 350 swap and kept fuel injection and kept EVERYTHING on the dash working?

the only way i can see to do it right now is if you get a full dash,harness,pcm,and intake manifold & sensors off a 90-92 car.... right?


----------



## kustombuilder

how about a 350 swap into a 90's linc? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 1 2009, 01:12 PM~13754578
> *how about a 350 swap into a 90's linc? :0  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

that's why god gave you the 4.6l and 5.4l mod motors. no need to fuck with a junk chevy


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

the cadillac 500 is a fairly easy swap and plenty of passing power I,ve got a couple I,m building they are almost the same weight as the chevy 350 but way more torque in my opinion the cadillac 500 is one of the best engines ever made :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 1 2009, 11:14 AM~13754606
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> that's why god gave you the 4.6l and 5.4l mod motors. no need to fuck with a junk chevy
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@May 1 2009, 12:16 PM~13754625
> *the cadillac 500 is a fairly easy swap and plenty of passing power I,ve got a couple I,m building they are almost the same weight as the chevy 350 but way more torque in my opinion the cadillac 500 is one of the best engines ever made :biggrin:
> *





this guy must think that too,


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 1 2009, 12:37 PM~13755447
> *
> 
> this guy must think that too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats badass!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 1 2009, 02:11 PM~13755733
> *:0  thats badass!
> *



i wish i could have heard it running.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 1 2009, 01:42 PM~13756050
> *i wish i could have heard it running.
> *


 :yes: i don't think i'd be able to AFFORD to keep it running :roflmao:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I just sold a twin turbo setup for one It was badass you want to talk about some get up and go it would pull the front wheels up on a coupe for 60ft oh ya and 10-14mpg as long as you werent on it :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

i just bought a 350 bored out so its like a 355 for my 2dr fleetwood...so whats the issue with the computer? what should i do about that? wiring harness? an info appreciated...

also my 84 2dr fleet came with the 4.1 what trans did they come with?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Theres alot of good info in this topic but i havent seen anything on a LT1 swap(or did i not read hard enough). Anyway i will be dropping a 94 LT1 w the stock 4L60 tranny (from my daily caprice) in my 84 Cady Coupe is there anything i need to really look out for? Im pretty well mechanicly inclined. I know the deal with the computer just want to know about the mechanics of it. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 8 2009, 11:39 PM~13832810
> *i just bought a 350 bored out so its like a 355 for my 2dr fleetwood...so whats the issue with the computer? what should i do about that? wiring harness? an info appreciated...
> 
> also my 84 2dr fleet came with the 4.1 what trans did they come with?
> *



well, in my case, i did not hook up the computer since the motor was a decade older than the car.


----------



## Chevillacs

ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS

TTT










im swapping my 4.1 with a 350 right now. Its taken me a few weeks but im done. I just got motor mounts for a 85 caprice or g body with a 305 same shit. The tranny bolts right up, flexplate bolts up, I just set the motor in and kept the tranny exactly where it was at so i didnt have to mess with driveshaft crap, and then tacked the motor mounts in where it sat then pulled the motor and welded em on good cuz theres no bolt holes that matched up. The throttle cable and kickdown are too short so i had to use a universal throttle cable or you could use a g body one but them were alot more money. Kickdown i had to make my own bracket for it to work. had to use different radiator hoses. The electric fuel pump in the tank makes too much pressure for my edelbrock carb so i had to use an adjustable fuel pressure regulator and gauge to run it at 5.5 psi what the carb recommends. I put a off road kit in my carb so it can move around and not flood. I just kept the tranny wires and the distributor wire, the alternator dummy wire and the starter solenoid wire. I moved the battery to the passenger side and connected the battery to the starter and the starter up to the alternator stud with 8 gauge, then the battery to the power connector on the drivers side wheel well to power the inside shits. Then ground from the battery to the body and to the engine. Used headers for g bodys those fit right.
Ill have some finished pics soon.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 19 2009, 11:50 PM~15130634
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im swapping my 4.1 with a 350 right now. Its taken me a few weeks but im done. I just got motor mounts for a 85 caprice or g body with a 305 same shit.  The tranny bolts right up, flexplate bolts up, I just set the motor in and kept the tranny exactly where it was at so i didnt have to mess with driveshaft crap, and then tacked the motor mounts in where it sat then pulled the motor and welded em on good cuz theres no bolt holes that matched up. The throttle cable and kickdown are too short so i had to use a universal throttle cable or you could use a g body one but them were alot more money. Kickdown i had to make my own bracket for it to work. had to use different radiator hoses. The electric fuel pump in the tank makes too much pressure for my edelbrock carb so i had to use an adjustable fuel pressure regulator and gauge to run it at 5.5 psi what the carb recommends. I put a off road kit in my carb so it can move around and not flood.  I just kept the tranny wires and the distributor wire, the alternator dummy wire and the starter solenoid wire. I moved the battery to the passenger side and connected the battery to the starter and the starter up to the alternator stud with 8 gauge, then the battery to the power connector on the drivers side wheel well to power the inside shits. Then ground from the battery to the body and to the engine. Used headers for g bodys those fit right.
> Ill have some finished pics soon.
> *


looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

TTT

forgot to mention on my swap I had to put in an electric fuel pump back by the fuel filter to pump 4-8psi instead of the stock 10-15psi one in the tank. I still use a regulator with it


----------



## trooper smith

ttt


----------



## trooper smith

mine


----------



## trooper smith

:0


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Nov 17 2009, 12:19 PM~15691190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


LOTTA money there :0 :0 Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Nov 17 2009, 11:19 AM~15691190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


*THIS LOOKS GOOD. I'VE BEEN THINKING OF DOING THE SAME.*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 20 2009, 12:50 AM~15130634
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im swapping my 4.1 with a 350 right now. Its taken me a few weeks but im done. I just got motor mounts for a 85 caprice or g body with a 305 same shit.  The tranny bolts right up, flexplate bolts up, I just set the motor in and kept the tranny exactly where it was at so i didnt have to mess with driveshaft crap, and then tacked the motor mounts in where it sat then pulled the motor and welded em on good cuz theres no bolt holes that matched up. The throttle cable and kickdown are too short so i had to use a universal throttle cable or you could use a g body one but them were alot more money. Kickdown i had to make my own bracket for it to work. had to use different radiator hoses. The electric fuel pump in the tank makes too much pressure for my edelbrock carb so i had to use an adjustable fuel pressure regulator and gauge to run it at 5.5 psi what the carb recommends. I put a off road kit in my carb so it can move around and not flood.  I just kept the tranny wires and the distributor wire, the alternator dummy wire and the starter solenoid wire. I moved the battery to the passenger side and connected the battery to the starter and the starter up to the alternator stud with 8 gauge, then the battery to the power connector on the drivers side wheel well to power the inside shits. Then ground from the battery to the body and to the engine. Used headers for g bodys those fit right.
> Ill have some finished pics soon.
> *


hey homie if your using the stock trans you need to order you an after market trans lock-up kit
the trans lock-up works off the computer and sence you no longer use that you need something there to tell the trans to lock-up when in 4th gear or you will burn up that trans real quick my kit was like $75 its cheap compared to the cost of a new trans you need the non-computer lock-up kit and i cant remeber were i got mine its been a few years


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 18 2009, 10:30 PM~15709688
> *hey homie if your using the stock trans you need to order you an after market trans lock-up kit
> the trans lock-up works off the computer and sence you no longer use that you need something there to tell the trans to lock-up when in 4th gear or you will burn up that trans real quick my kit was like $75 its cheap compared to the cost of a new trans  you need the non-computer lock-up kit  and i cant remeber were i got mine its been a few years
> *


yep, i noticed right away it didnt shift right. And Ive heard the same things about burning it up. I took it on a 400 mile trip and it never went into 4th. It did for 1 mile right before i got home but thats it. Still got 14mpg on the highway in 3rd tho :cheesy: Well ive read alot about the lock up kits. Theres ghetto ways of wiring one up for free off switches and stuff and theres a few different kits that work off computers or your brake lights or vacuum switches. Some kits for 175 its a computer and does everything for you just plug it in and go. The car has been sitting and will sit till spring so i gotta get SOMETHING in there and just hope its not burnt up. Its probably not. I didnt notice any changes in the tranny but i dont know how to notice a burnt up lockup anyway...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 19 2009, 08:14 AM~15712375
> *yep, i noticed right away it didnt shift right.  And Ive heard the same things about burning it up.  I took it on a 400 mile trip and it never went into 4th.  It did for 1 mile right before i got home but thats it.  Still got 14mpg on the highway in 3rd tho :cheesy:  Well ive read alot about the lock up kits.  Theres ghetto ways of wiring one up for free off switches and stuff and theres a few different kits that work off computers or your brake lights or vacuum switches.  Some kits for 175 its a computer and does everything for you just plug it in and go.  The car has been sitting and will sit till spring so i gotta get SOMETHING in there and just hope its not burnt up.  Its probably not.  I didnt notice any changes in the tranny but i dont know how to notice a burnt up lockup anyway...
> *


your trans should be fine the kit i have runs off the brake light switch thats the best way to go that way you know for sure its not going to stay locked up when you come to a stop


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 19 2009, 08:51 PM~15720043
> *your trans should be fine    the kit i have runs off the brake light switch  thats the best way to go that way you know for sure its not going to stay locked up when you come to a stop
> *


so it works good? I think i seen some of those kits on ebay and summit or some links from the GM transmission information topic. 

What did you do about your TV cable? Ive seen kits to make them work with edelbrock carbs but they are pretty pricey. I modified an aftermarket chrome bracket to work so the cable was fully pulled at full throttle and not pulled at all at idle. The car shifts really late so i just unhooked the TV and it shifted a tiny bit faster but its still too late. I think this may have something to do with the lockup also? Fuck i hate these things, th350s are so easy but horrible gas mileage so i wanna make this one work!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 20 2009, 11:51 AM~15725916
> *so it works good?  I think i seen some of those kits on ebay and summit or some links from the GM transmission information topic.
> 
> What did you do about your TV cable?  Ive seen kits to make them work with edelbrock carbs but they are pretty pricey.  I modified an aftermarket chrome bracket to work so the cable was fully pulled at full throttle and not pulled at all at idle.  The car shifts really late so i just unhooked the TV and it shifted a tiny bit faster but its still too late.  I think this may have something to do with the lockup also?  Fuck i hate these things, th350s are so easy but horrible gas mileage so i wanna make this one work!!
> *


i had to buy the $3 cable pin the gose on the carb thats it
iam running one of those chrome throttle brackets that also has the tv cable bracket on it
you have to push the button on the cable and puch the slider all the way in
then hook it up to your carb then push the throttle to the floor and your tv cable is set


----------



## CoupeDTS

i must have a different bracket cuz even the tv cable adjusted with that button plus the bracket slid forward all the way it still wasnt long enough to reach if i was at full throttle. Anyway i bet i got it set right, i just need to find a lock up kit.


----------



## kandylac

Anyone ever swap out the 4.1l for a big block chevy? I was just thinking about it 'cause the 350 looks small in the engine bay.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 22 2009, 03:07 AM~15742785
> *Anyone ever swap out the 4.1l for a big block chevy? I was just thinking about it 'cause the 350 looks small in the engine bay.
> *


its possibility that i will be doing this  the big block should drop right in
only thing i cn think of that might be a problem is headers


----------



## CoupeDTS

i know in g bodys the heater box is in the way of the valve cover, caddy has a little more room.


----------



## Guest

*



Originally posted by CoupeDTS@Nov 22 2009, 08:29 PM~15747259
i know in g bodys the heater box is in the way of the valve cover, caddy has a little more room.


Click to expand...

*dont you mean alot more room lol


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 19 2009, 06:14 AM~15712375
> *yep, i noticed right away it didnt shift right.  And Ive heard the same things about burning it up.  I took it on a 400 mile trip and it never went into 4th.  It did for 1 mile right before i got home but thats it.  Still got 14mpg on the highway in 3rd tho :cheesy:  Well ive read alot about the lock up kits.  Theres ghetto ways of wiring one up for free off switches and stuff and theres a few different kits that work off computers or your brake lights or vacuum switches.  Some kits for 175 its a computer and does everything for you just plug it in and go.  The car has been sitting and will sit till spring so i gotta get SOMETHING in there and just hope its not burnt up.  Its probably not.  I didnt notice any changes in the tranny but i dont know how to notice a burnt up lockup anyway...
> *



I got my lockup kit from jegs I think it was $95 or somewhere around that $ amount. it works great.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 23 2009, 10:46 PM~15761660
> *I got my lockup kit from jegs I think it was $95 or somewhere around that $ amount. it works great.
> *


  easy plug and play?


----------



## Dylante63

ya, its been over 3 years with it now. i believe 1 ground wire, 1 pluged into the harness and piece plugs into the trans speedo cable. mine has a off/on button and knob to control the lock up


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 24 2009, 01:16 AM~15762947
> *ya, its been over 3 years with it now. i believe 1 ground wire, 1 pluged into the harness and piece plugs into the trans speedo cable. mine has a off/on button and knob to control the lock up
> *



with a th350?


----------



## Dylante63

no 200r4 its for overdrive. dont need it for a th350


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 27 2009, 10:19 PM~15801435
> *no 200r4 its for overdrive. dont need it for a th350
> *


right, but my th350 has the same 4 socket plug, but with 2 pins in it instead of 3.

i want to know what this plug is for, and if i unplug the wire from it will it make a difference. the car originally came with a 2004r now it has a th350


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2009, 04:19 PM~15823483
> *right, but my th350 has the same 4 socket plug, but with 2 pins in it instead of 3.
> 
> i want to know what this plug is for, and if i unplug the wire from it will it make a difference. the car originally came with a 2004r now it has a th350
> *


the lock up has nothing to do with over drive
all it dose it lock the torque convert together so its like a gear to gear instead of it being fluid driven this only happens when at highway speeds if you have the lock up and you dont use it you will burn up the trans


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Nov 17 2009, 02:19 PM~15691190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


damn how was you able to keep your fuel pump on the block with out hitting the frame?? i had to use a electric fuel pump cuz i was hitting the frame!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 30 2009, 10:13 PM~15827117
> *damn how was you able to keep your fuel pump on the block with out hitting the frame?? i had to use a electric fuel pump cuz i was hitting the frame!
> *


on my car i slid the motor amlost 1 inch forward that helped with the drive shaft so i didnt have to get it shortened


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 30 2009, 10:10 PM~15827090
> *the lock up has nothing to do with over drive
> all it dose it lock the torque convert together so its like a gear to gear instead of it being fluid driven this only happens when at highway speeds if you have the lock up and you dont use it you will burn up the trans
> *


so the plug means i have a lock up converter on my th350? it def doesnt lock. if it does i sure as hell cant tell. 

im getting a new radiator today, so if i have time tomorrow ill see whats up if its not shitty outside


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 30 2009, 10:48 PM~15827613
> *on my car i slid the motor amlost 1 inch forward that helped with the drive shaft so i didnt have to get it shortened
> *


i got lucky, the sbo went into the same place and with the th350 being shorter, i didnt have to shorten my driveshaft ither :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Kamakazi

what it the tpi and tbi


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 21 2008, 04:15 PM~9748554
> *82-85 use a  Small block Chevy engine, and the original tranny if it is still good, if not use a 2004r or a 700r4, the 350 turbo wont work bad but the overdrive tranny will work bettter on the highway and the car will take off better.
> 
> In the 80 and 81 the Small block Chevy will work but you will need to switch to a Chevy bellhousing tranny or use an adapter plate. The dealership used to replace bad motors with 350 Olds engines, and they will bolt up to the stock turbo 400 tranny. If you are replacing the tranny a 2004r, 350 turbo, or 400 will work but use the 400 for the most straight forward install, and a 368, 425, 472 or 500 Cadillac engine will drop back in with the least amount of trouble. If you use the Caddy engine the 425 will be the easiest to find.
> 
> There are no cheap fuel injection set-ups for the Caddy and Olds engines, but TBI isnt all that expensive. Carbed is the easy way but there are harnesses that make fuel injection easy too.
> 
> This is just a quick idea of what the swap takes, when you figure out what engine you are using I can give you more info about your particular swap.
> *


U CAN PUT A B&m SHIFT KIT ,IN THE TRANNY FOR QUICKER LAUNCHES ,


----------



## 1SIKLAC

IM GOING TO TAKE THE 5.0L V8 AND TRANNY OUT OF MY 91 FLEETWOOD PARTS CAR AND SWAP IT OVER TO MY 83 COUPE...I WANT TO RUN IT WITH A CARB WILL THIS WORK FOR ME???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jan 8 2010, 08:27 PM~16229817
> *IM GOING TO TAKE THE 5.0L V8 AND TRANNY OUT OF MY 91 FLEETWOOD PARTS CAR AND SWAP IT OVER TO MY 83 COUPE...I WANT TO RUN IT WITH A  CARB WILL THIS WORK FOR ME???
> *


yea you will need a carb intake and new distributor


----------



## BIGJOE619

i have a 5.0 motor in my 90 but i cracked the frame i also have a 84 fleet 2 door what do i need to change to make it work in my 2 door the motor and tranny is complete i am even swappin the rear end.. what do i need to do to make it pass smog


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 11 2010, 08:55 PM~16260745
> *yea you will need a carb intake and new distributor
> *


DID U SWAP OUT THAT FRAME YET , IMPLA SS FORUMS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 13 2010, 08:41 PM~16282166
> *DID U SWAP OUT THAT FRAME YET , IMPLA SS FORUMS
> *


yep sure did


----------



## unique27

will a olds 305 work with the cadi th400


----------



## BIGJOE619

u have to move the motor mounts, change manifold carb and dist. from what i understand.. i aint gonna mess with it


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

*I picked this 350 up today. gm 3970010 k10 was cast on the end of the block. can anyone tell me when this motor was manufactured?*


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 26 2010, 10:36 PM~16423752
> *I picked this 350 up today.  gm 3970010  k10 was cast on the end of the block.  can anyone tell me when this motor was manufactured?
> *


gooooogle

the numbers to look up are on the top of the timing cover behind the alternator on the passenger side facing up


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 26 2010, 09:44 PM~16423860
> *gooooogle
> 
> the numbers to look up are on the top of the timing cover behind the alternator on the passenger side facing up
> *


*Thank you sir. *


----------



## CoupeDTS

should say when exactly it was made, where it was made, what car it was in and what hp and torque it made

unfortunately not all listings are online i dont think, last time i checked anyway. The library has all the listings though


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 26 2010, 09:47 PM~16423900
> *should say when exactly it was made, where it was made, what car it was in and what hp and torque it made
> 
> unfortunately not all listings are online i dont think, last time i checked anyway.  The library has all the listings though
> *


*Thanks homie i ll check out tommorow.* :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

im bout to drop a 305 ho in my 85' coupe that came with a 4100. i did a fresh rebuild and im using a edelbrock 1406 600cfm carb. m question is whats the best way to run the intank fuel pump on the carb? i got a preasure regulator but do i need anything else?


----------



## lowrrico

man...thats alot of work


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 27 2010, 06:17 PM~16432154
> *im bout to drop a 305 ho in my 85' coupe that came with a 4100. i did a fresh rebuild and im using a edelbrock 1406 600cfm carb. m question is whats the best way to run the intank fuel pump on the carb? i got a preasure regulator but do i need anything else?
> *


it wont work. I tried. I got a 350 i replaced to 4.1 with. The in tank will make 10-15psi and will flood the carb bad. That carb needs 5.5psi. I tried the regulator and that did nothing. Bought another regulator, still wont work. I had to buy a $30 electric pump i mounted where the existing fuel filter is on the frame. Then you need to wire any electric pump to an oil pressure switch so the pump doesnt work with the key on and the car off


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 27 2010, 09:16 PM~16432837
> *it wont work.  I tried.  I got a 350 i replaced to 4.1 with.  The in tank will make 10-15psi and will flood the carb bad.  That carb needs 5.5psi.  I tried the regulator and that did nothing.  Bought another regulator, still wont work.  I had to buy a $30 electric pump i mounted where the existing fuel filter is on the frame.  Then you need to wire any electric pump to an oil pressure switch so the pump doesnt work with the key on and the car off
> *


C
Thanks for the info bro, did you ditch the computer when you did the swap? I don't know too much about wiring but I know I don't need the 3 miles of wiring harness under my hood. This is my first attempt at a rebuild and swap


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 28 2010, 05:50 AM~16437865
> *C
> Thanks for the info bro,  did you ditch the computer when you did the swap? I don't know too much about wiring  but I know I don't need the 3 miles of wiring harness under my hood. This is my first attempt at a rebuild and swap
> *


yea, theres two harness thingys behind where the distributor is. One comes out of the firewall and some of the wires go to another harness up and to the left of it. You only need the distributor wire (pink thick with white single plug), the alternator wire that goes to the alternator plug (dummy light wire), and the starter wire (has a ring terminal on the end, red and probably really dirty). You can remove that one whole harness if you cut and reconnect just those wires you need if you want to get that whole big harness out of there. You will see what im talkin about. I think maybe one wire goes to the heater or something, of course save that if you want. 

Then run 8 or 4 gauge from your alternator to your main post on your starter then 4 or 2 or 0 gauge from that post to your battery (i put the batt on the pass side) then 8 gauge from the battery to the red box on the drivers wheel well that powers the inside stuff.

Keep the flexible ground wire that is on the firewall and connect it to the back of one of the heads of the 350. You HAVE to do this it grounds the engine to the body. Then run a ground from the big bolt on your motor mounts to the battery so that the engine and and frame are grounded to the battery. Another little wire from your fender to the ground on the battery. And thats it to get it goin.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Thanks that's exactly what I needed to know man, I removed my wiring harness months ago. Its going to be hell finding the right wires.


----------



## 77caprice

will a 4.1 v6 bolt right up to the tranny


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 28 2010, 07:58 PM~16443602
> *yea, theres two harness thingys behind where the distributor is.  One comes out of the firewall and some of the wires go to another harness up and to the left of it.  You only need the distributor wire (pink thick with white single plug), the alternator wire that goes to the alternator plug (dummy light wire), and the starter wire (has a ring terminal on the end, red and probably really dirty).  You can remove that one whole harness if you cut and reconnect just those wires you need if you want to get that whole big harness out of there.  You will see what im talkin about.  I think maybe one wire goes to the heater or something, of course save that if you want.
> 
> Then run 8 or 4 gauge from your alternator to your main post on your starter then 4 or 2 or 0 gauge from that post to your battery (i put the batt on the pass side) then 8 gauge from the battery to the red box on the drivers wheel well that powers the inside stuff.
> 
> Keep the flexible ground wire that is on the firewall and connect it to the back of one of the heads of the 350.  You HAVE to do this it grounds the engine to the body.  Then run a ground from the big bolt on your motor mounts to the battery so that the engine and and frame are grounded to the battery.  Another little wire from your fender to the ground on the battery.  And thats it to get it goin.
> *


After separating the wires I needed on the old harness, I started looking at the harness to a 90 brougham I have laying around. Can that harness plug right in to the fusebox and work or do I need to use the 90 fusebox if I go this route? I think this will make the swap easier since I'm bout to 90 out the coupe. On 90 harness the dist wire comes out of the driveside harness instead of the one in the middle, so I'm thinking all I need for the engine to run with the 90 harness is that driverside harness, is that correct?


----------



## CoupeDTS

probably be ok. I cant remember I thought my dist wire came out of the drivers side too. I know on Gbodys they do. Plug it in and try it out. If it doesnt work you only have a couple wires to rewire under the dash anyway.


----------



## -BIG NIKO-

*WASUP USOS CAN I GET SOME INFO ON A 350 SWAP... WHAT DO I NEED OR DO FOR THIS TO HAPPEN? ITS A 83 COUPE WITH THE 4.1*


----------



## -BIG NIKO-

:dunno:


----------



## hearse

read all 15 pages


----------



## caddy83

Need info on a 83 Brougham LSX swap.


----------



## cartier01

i have a 83 coupe deville with the 4100 would a sbc 350 2 bolt main came out out of a 82 vette bolt up to my tranny.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 24 2010, 04:34 PM~16988050
> *i have a 83 coupe deville with the 4100  would a sbc 350 2 bolt main came out out of a 82 vette bolt up to my tranny.
> *


yes


----------



## dropped81

ok i read all the pages so if i put a 350 motor and tranny i dont have to put a lock up kit? also will my gas gauge and speedometer still work?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 13 2010, 07:58 PM~17183052
> *ok i read all the pages so if i put a 350 motor and tranny i dont have to put a lock up kit? also will my gas gauge and speedometer still work?
> *


need a lockup kit if you run a 700r4 or the stock 200-4r overdrive trannys. A th350 just needs a vacuum line going to it, but only has 3 gears and you get worse mpg. Your gas gauge runs off a sensor in the tank and the spedometer goes to your tranny, whichever one you use. Yes they will still work


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 13 2010, 05:11 PM~17183202
> *need a lockup kit if you run a 700r4 or the stock 200-4r overdrive trannys.  A th350 just needs a vacuum line going to it, but only has 3 gears and you get worse mpg.  Your gas gauge runs off a sensor in the tank and the spedometer goes to your tranny, whichever one you use.  Yes they will still work
> *


whats best to go with performance wise? and what about a 400 tranny will that work


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17263153
> *whats best to go with performance wise? and what about a 400 tranny will that work
> *


found this:

The TH400 is a heavy duty 3 speed automatic transmission used from 1967 until 1990 in GM trucks. It has been replaced by the 4L80E electronic controlled 4 speed overdrive automatic. The case is 24 1/2 inches long and has 13 bolts holding on the pan. This transmission was also used in 70s and late 60s Jeep vehicles.

The TH400 is significantly stronger than the TH350 and it should be used when strength is an issue, as it normally is in four wheeling. The disadvantage is the TH400 wastes more horsepower than the TH350, the TH350 is more efficient.

The TH400 is a bit longer than the 700R4


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## caddy83

any info on a lsx swap for a 83 brougham


----------



## liv_n_low

wats the best trans to go with the 350 if your swapping the 4100.which trans fits so you dont have to shorten driveshaft?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Jun 18 2010, 06:33 PM~17826953
> *wats the best trans to go with the 350 if your swapping the 4100.which trans fits so you dont have to shorten driveshaft?
> *


the original tranny


----------



## HARDLUCK88

when i swapped in my 350, i used a th350 trans, and its like 1/2 inch shorter than the th200r4 but i did have to fab an extension on the crossmember...


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 21 2008, 11:14 AM~9746331
> *I've done a search and come up with a couple different topics, but they never really had all that much info. I plan on doing this in a couple months and could use all the info etc i can get.
> What all needs to be changed?
> Will my driveshaft have to be shortened?
> Would a turbo 350 be a good tranny for me, or would a 400 tranny be  better?
> Whats going to be simpler to install, a carbed 350 or a throttle body, i can get both?
> etc etc, maybe we can pin this?
> *


turbo 400 trans is better, more heavy duty of course, unless the engine is built up i wouldnt worry about putting that in. a th350 is easier to find, alot more common, so pretty cheap. for me a carbed 350 is easier, and better in my opinion. :cheesy:


----------



## Technochef

> _Originally posted by caddy83_@Apr 24 2010, 01:14 PM~17289494
> *any info on a lsx swap for a 83 brougham
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbWyEYgLGXs 

cadillac bob. info is somewhere on this forum.


----------



## 65chevyman

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jun 22 2010, 08:11 AM~17853140
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbWyEYgLGXs
> 
> cadillac bob.  info is somewhere on this forum.
> *


----------



## boyloks1

Was up guys so I read all the pages and it seems that at first everyone says its an easy swap then towards the end its seems. It becomes a headache.... I wanna know my best bet. from what I understand this is my best bet... I have an 84 coupe with a 4100. I cld put a 84 or newer 350 and use the og tranny will bolt rite up I need to keep the computer and wireing harness from the donor car (still need to pass smog.)what happens if the donor car for some reason don't pass smog can I still read the trouble codes with a scanner as long as I keep the computer right. Feel free to let me kno if I left anything out. Wat else do I need I heard someone saying something about a lock up?.. and something about. Cable that goes to carberator supposed to use one out of a g body? Wat if its a fuel injected motor? Wat if I use a 5.3 vortec I don't think its a 350 will it bolt up any thing else I need to do with the littlest trouble possible this is a clean ride don't wanna [email protected]%$ off this swap...wat do I tell the smog shop wen I take it to be smogged? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. I know all the info is here it jus gets to confusing cause people are asking all kinds of questions at the same time


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@Aug 31 2010, 04:32 AM~18448274
> *Was up guys so I read all the pages and it seems that at first everyone says its an easy swap then towards the end its seems. It becomes a headache.... I wanna know my best bet. from what I understand this is my best bet... I have an 84 coupe with a 4100. I cld put a 84 or newer 350 and use the og tranny will bolt rite up I need to keep the computer and wireing harness from the donor car (still need to pass smog.)what happens if the donor car for some reason don't pass smog can I still read the trouble codes with a scanner as long as I keep the computer right. Feel free to let me kno if I left anything out. Wat else do I need I heard someone saying something about a lock up?.. and something about. Cable that goes to carberator supposed to use one out of a g body? Wat if its a fuel injected motor? Wat if I use a 5.3 vortec I don't think its a 350 will it bolt up any thing else I need to do with the littlest trouble possible this is a clean ride don't wanna [email protected]%$ off this swap...wat do I tell the smog shop wen I take it to be smogged? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. I know all the info is here it jus gets to confusing cause people are asking all kinds of questions at the same time
> *


if youre getting a 5.3 or something just keep the tranny that it came with and put in the caddy. That way all the wiring will hook right up and the computer will work with the engine and tranny together. Your original tranny needs a computer to tell it when to lockup. If your new engine wont do that then you need to buy a kit for it to do it on its own or by a switch. Throttle cables and shift linkages arent a problem, you can buy universal kits. For headers if they work on a g body they will work on the caddy. Depending on the motor youre probably going to have to use an aftermarket fuel pump to create higher pressure for the fuel injection. If the motor is hooked up the same as it was in the donor car it should pass smog im sure. I dont know how smog works though ive never had to deal with that shit.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

i gotta 368 in my car now thats knocking and im not sure on the tranny but i want to know what all i have too change to put a 305 in my car?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 29 2010, 04:35 PM~19191375
> *i gotta 368 in my car now thats knocking and im not sure on the tranny but i want to know what all i have too change to put a 305 in my car?
> *


electric fuel pump, new bolt holes for different kind of motor mounts or weld them in. wiring is probably all there, it is on the 4.1s. probably some new hoses for everything.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

will it bolt up to my tranny though?


----------



## DUKE

This was my 82 fleet couple years back small block 350/w,200r4 tranny shorten drive shaft 1" didn't pass smog but fuck it


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 30 2010, 07:45 AM~19198857
> *will it bolt up to my tranny though?
> *


i dont even know what tranny u got. figure that part out then look on the GM transmission information fest topic and you should be able to see what bolt pattern motors it will fit.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 30 2010, 03:11 PM~19201940
> *i dont even know what tranny u got.  figure that part out then look on the GM transmission information fest topic and you should be able to see what bolt pattern motors it will fit.
> *


It has the th400 i read and weres the chart?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 1 2010, 08:51 AM~19208201
> *It has the th400 i read and weres the chart?
> *


just a couple topics down actually
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277910

looks like a th400 is a bop and chevy v8 compatible, so pretty much any engine will bolt up


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@Nov 30 2010, 12:33 PM~19200313
> *This was my 82 fleet couple years back small block 350/w,200r4 tranny shorten drive shaft 1" didn't pass smog but fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good  that fan is probably pretty far from the radiator, hope it cools ok with no shroud?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@Nov 30 2010, 01:33 PM~19200313
> *This was my 82 fleet couple years back small block 350/w,200r4 tranny shorten drive shaft 1" didn't pass smog but fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice moves dude uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 29 2010, 05:35 PM~19191375
> *i gotta 368 in my car now thats knocking and im not sure on the tranny but i want to know what all i have too change to put a 305 in my car?
> *


just my opinion, but if u are going to put a 305 get urself a nice th700 or something with over drive, you wont regret it


----------



## DUKE

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 1 2010, 03:20 PM~19211098
> *looks real good    that fan is probably pretty far from the radiator, hope it cools ok with no shroud?
> *


Thanks sold that car years ago,yea I was runnin two electric fans that thing never got above 200 degrees.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

i got a 81 coupe with a deisel motor want to swap it out to a gasoline motor what motor can i use and how hard is this


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 15 2010, 12:07 AM~19328731
> *i got a 81 coupe with a deisel motor want to swap it out to a gasoline motor what motor can i use and how hard is this
> *


my uncle converted his cadi from diesel to gas, besides the motor, you have to get a new fuel pump gas tank and i think the fuel lines themselves. you can keep the spare battery just put it to 2 12v batts instead of a bank of 24. 

is it an oldsmobile diesel? people convert those into race motors that run on gas cus of their high compression, and bigger oil galleys


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 22 2010, 09:54 AM~17855203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

gonna be doin this swap pretty soon what else would you guys recomend since this is my first time pulling a motor?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 16 2010, 10:00 PM~19347440
> * gonna be doin this swap pretty soon what else would you guys recomend since this is my first time pulling a motor?
> *





















clean and paint and weld and reinforce as much as possible while its out! Youll regret it if you dont.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 16 2010, 09:50 PM~19347864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean and paint and weld and reinforce as much as possible while its out!  Youll regret it if you dont.
> *


  thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 17 2010, 09:05 AM~19350639
> * thanks
> *


its a good time to get welds all the way around that upper a arm mount so it dont tear out of there. 

Just take it step by step, cleaning and all that stuff then when u get ur new motor in then u can worry about wires and gas lines and stuff


----------



## boyloks1

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 17 2010, 01:57 PM~19353553
> *its a good time to get welds all the way around that upper a arm mount so it dont tear out of there.
> 
> Just take it step by step, cleaning and all that stuff then when u get ur new motor in then u can worry about wires and gas lines and stuff
> *


was up homie ima bout to do this swap and u seem like u know ur shit. i got a 4.1 pos it will prob pass smog but motor is weak, so ima smog it, then ima have 2 yrs to ride so ima put in a 350 wat all do i need ,i know it will bolt up to stock trans so i wont have to fuk with drive line or nothing right? ok so i need a lock up kit, aftermarket fuel pump, and wat else? sumpin bout tv cables or sumthing, so will my gas gage still wrk? any more help wld be appreciated. wat abt altenator,radiator,starter?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 17 2010, 02:57 PM~19353553
> *its a good time to get welds all the way around that upper a arm mount so it dont tear out of there.
> 
> Just take it step by step, cleaning and all that stuff then when u get ur new motor in then u can worry about wires and gas lines and stuff
> *


i worked on mine all yesterday everything is undone except motor mounts and exaust what all wiring do i need to save and should i just cut my exaust like you did?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 18 2010, 08:39 AM~19359403
> *i worked on mine all yesterday everything is undone except motor mounts and exaust what all wiring do i need to save and should i just cut my exaust like you did?
> *


my exhaust was custom duals but i just saved as much as possible so they could use it for the new headers. Otherwise theyll have to run new pipes. But if you got stock exhaust its probably gonna need custom duals done up anyway. You can either sawzall the pipe and leave the manifolds on when you yank it or take the manifolds off.

Damn I explained all the wiring like 20 times in a bunch of topics, let me find one so I dont have to explain it again.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 28 2010, 06:58 PM~16443602
> *yea, theres two harness thingys behind where the distributor is on the firewall.  One comes out of the firewall and some of the wires go to another harness up and to the left of it.  You only need the distributor wire (pink thick with white single plug) that went to the distributor before, the alternator wire that goes to the alternator plug (dummy light wire), and the starter wires (has ring terminals on the end, one big one small, red and probably really dirty).  You can remove that one whole harness if you cut and reconnect just those wires you need if you want to get that whole big harness out of there.  You will see what im talkin about.  I think maybe one wire goes to the heater or something, of course save that if you want.
> 
> Then run 8 or 4 gauge from your alternator to your main post on your starter then 4 or 2 or 0 gauge from that post to your battery (i put the batt on the pass side) then 8 gauge from the battery to the red box on the drivers wheel well that powers the inside stuff.
> 
> Keep the flexible ground wire that is on the firewall and connect it to the back of one of the heads of the 350.  You HAVE to do this it grounds the engine to the body.  Then run a ground from the big bolt on your motor mounts to the battery so that the engine and and frame are grounded to the battery.  Another little wire from your fender to the ground on the battery.  The stock ground wire worked perfectly from the battery to the starter and had the little wire to go to the fender.  And thats it to get it goin.
> *


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@Dec 18 2010, 04:28 AM~19359006
> *was up homie ima bout to do this swap and u seem like u know ur shit. i got a 4.1 pos it will prob pass smog but motor is weak, so ima smog it, then ima have 2 yrs to ride so ima put in a 350 wat all do i need ,i know it will bolt up to stock trans so i wont have to fuk with drive line or nothing right? ok so i need a lock up kit, aftermarket fuel pump, and wat else? sumpin bout tv cables or sumthing, so will my gas gage still wrk? any more help wld be appreciated. wat abt altenator,radiator,starter?
> *


gas gauge will still work

You can use your stock TV cable but mine wasnt long enough I just bought a universal one for 20 bucks that is adjustable in length. 

Alternator and starter are just ones for a 350 or 305 or whatever.

Radiator I get from speedwaymotors.com its an aluminum 31" x 19" I believe, they are chevy universal. They are 119 plus shipping or for a little more you can find them on ebay. Youll need a trans cooler too which speedway has for like 20 bucks you can attach to the radiator. Chop up the stock radiator hold down and it will hold this new radiator. Then youll need universal rubber flex hoses, I get em at autozone they are cheaper, I can give you part numbers.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 18 2010, 11:40 PM~19364996
> *my exhaust was custom duals but i just saved as much as possible so they could use it for the new headers.  Otherwise theyll have to run new pipes.  But if you got stock exhaust its probably gonna need custom duals done up anyway.  You can either sawzall the pipe and leave the manifolds on when you yank it or take the manifolds off.
> 
> Damn I explained all the wiring like 20 times in a bunch of topics, let me find one so I dont have to explain it again.
> *


Ok thanks and its cool i undid everything now


----------



## Guest

instead of paying $119 for a new radiator
you could always get one from a new caprice impala or roadmaster with the lt1 and it will come with a real nice trans cooler already hardlined!! ready to go


----------



## Guest

heres a parts list of the things i bought to swap a chevy motor into my caddy

#1. caprice or monte carlo ss motor mounts
#2. caprice or monte carlo power steering pump with the lines and brackets (the lines will unscrew from the gear box and go right into the caddy gear box)
#3. after market gauge kit oil pressure, water temp, volt meter,
#4. caprice upper and lower radiator hoses
#5. trans cooler from a 94 or newer caprice or roadmaster with the lt1(this trans cooler is hardlined to the radiator and makes for easy install onto the caddy slight mods need to be made to bolt the cooler down)
#6. headers for an 80`s monte carlo ss i got the shorty headers they fit perfect and will clear the heater box, starter and steering shaft
i was able to use my stock fan shroud but i cut about 1inch or so off the front face to make sure it didnt hit my fan


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 19 2010, 03:33 PM~19368032
> *instead of paying $119 for a new radiator
> you could always get one from a new caprice impala or roadmaster with the lt1 and it will come with a real nice trans cooler already hardlined!! ready to go
> *


those radiators dont have radiator caps on them you would have to use the overflow tank with it that has the radiator cap on it. Also the hose diameters are small, youll probably have a hard time figuring out what hose to use.


----------



## boyloks1

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 18 2010, 10:48 PM~19365048
> *gas gauge will still work
> 
> You can use your stock TV cable but mine wasnt long enough I just bought a universal one for 20 bucks that is adjustable in length.
> 
> Alternator and starter are just ones for a 350 or 305 or whatever.
> 
> Radiator I get from speedwaymotors.com its an aluminum 31" x 19" I believe, they are chevy universal.  They are 119 plus shipping or for a little more you can find them on ebay.  Youll need a trans cooler too which speedway has for like 20 bucks you can attach to the radiator.  Chop up the stock radiator hold down and it will hold this new radiator.  Then youll need universal rubber flex hoses, I get em at autozone they are cheaper, I can give you part numbers.
> *


coo thanks for the good info jus thinking bout the swap idk too much about the swap but my mechanic gonna do everything, once this 4100 gets pulled theres no turning bak :biggrin:


----------



## boyloks1

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 19 2010, 01:42 PM~19368090
> *heres a parts list of the things i bought to swap a chevy motor into my caddy
> 
> #1. caprice or monte carlo ss motor mounts
> #2. caprice or monte carlo power steering pump with the lines and brackets (the lines will unscrew from the gear box and go right into the caddy gear box)
> #3. after market gauge kit oil pressure, water temp, volt meter,
> #4. caprice upper and lower radiator hoses
> #5. trans cooler from a 94 or newer caprice or roadmaster with the lt1(this trans cooler is hardlined to the radiator and makes for easy install onto the caddy slight mods need to be made to bolt the cooler down)
> #6. headers for an 80`s monte carlo ss i got the shorty headers they fit perfect and will clear the heater box, starter and steering shaft
> i was able to use my stock fan shroud but i cut about 1inch or so off the front face to make sure it didnt hit my fan
> *


good info man thanx


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 19 2010, 08:40 PM~19370063
> *those radiators dont have radiator caps on them you would have to use the overflow tank with it that has the radiator cap on it.  Also the hose diameters are small, youll probably have a hard time figuring out what hose to use.
> *


yes your right i didnt think of that
but the trans cooler lines are the same and you can use the whole trans cooler setup


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@Dec 20 2010, 02:21 AM~19373041
> *coo thanks for the good info jus thinking bout the swap idk too much about the swap but my mechanic gonna do everything, once this 4100 gets pulled theres no turning bak :biggrin:
> *


if your not looking for new parts you could pick out a radiator out of a G body v8 and that would work. v6 maybe too


----------



## Canada

Smile for me, this might be my last.


----------



## Guest

the stock cadillac radiator should work i dont see why not


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 21 2010, 02:56 PM~19385500
> *the stock cadillac radiator should work i dont see why not
> *


it will, i used mine for a short while till it broke. You just have to plug a big hose port on the passenger side of it. I just used a short piece of hose that clamped to the port and a huge bolt the size of the hose in the other end and a clamp on that.


----------



## elmo

watup homies
just been doin a engine swap on my 83 caddy deville it had a 4.1 fuel injection motor in it took that peace of shit out and threw in a 6 L, 368. with carb on it. finaly got it runing 2nite after alot of long hours of working on it an only problem is its gettin way 2 much gas i think, petrol leaking outa sum holes on top carby hno: im just using the factory pump still. will i have to buy a fuel regulator? or will i need 2 buy a new electric fuel pump to? an disconect the factory one. i thought i would have this problem 

cheers thanks in advance :drama: uffin:


----------



## elmo

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Jan 5 2011, 06:21 AM~19508552
> *watup homies
> just been doin a engine swap on my 83 caddy deville it had a 4.1 fuel injection motor in it took that peace of shit out and threw in a 6 L, 368. with carb on it. finaly got it runing 2nite after alot of long hours of working on it an only problem is its gettin way 2 much gas i think, petrol leaking outa sum holes on top carby hno: im just using the factory pump still. will i have to buy a fuel regulator? or will i need 2 buy a new electric fuel pump to? an disconect the factory one. i thought i would have this problem
> 
> cheers thanks in advance :drama:  uffin:
> *


the stock fuel pump makes 15 psi. Your carb needs 5psi. A regulator will only regulate a few psi over or under what the pump is making. So you will have to put on a mechanical pump or put an electrical pump back where the original fuel filter is. Mine ran $30 and bolted on back there. Youll have to wire it in with a oil pressure sensor if you want it to work right and the instructions to do that come with the pump


----------



## elmo

mean thanks CoupeDTS. so do i just take the original fuel filter rite out an leave it out? do i need a regulator aswel or just the electric fuel pump? gona go buy a electric fuel pump 2dae.
chur bro


----------



## DUKE

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Jan 5 2011, 05:21 AM~19508552
> *watup homies
> just been doin a engine swap on my 83 caddy deville it had a 4.1 fuel injection motor in it took that peace of shit out and threw in a 6 L, 368. with carb on it. finaly got it runing 2nite after alot of long hours of working on it an only problem is its gettin way 2 much gas i think, petrol leaking outa sum holes on top carby hno: im just using the factory pump still. will i have to buy a fuel regulator? or will i need 2 buy a new electric fuel pump to? an disconect the factory one. i thought i would have this problem
> 
> cheers thanks in advance :drama:  uffin:
> *


I had the same prob on my 82 Fleet, I ran the stock fuel pump but picked up a adjustable fuel line & gauge from Summit. Bolted it right on the fire wall in between the fuel line and Edelbrock carb. I think I got it down to 4 0r 5 psi not sure anymore but it worked.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Jan 5 2011, 06:05 PM~19512782
> *mean thanks CoupeDTS. so do i just take the original fuel filter rite out an leave it out? do i need a regulator aswel or just the electric fuel pump? gona go buy a  electric fuel pump 2dae.
> chur bro
> *


at first I bought one of these with the stock fuel pump
http://www.jegs.com/i/Holley/510/12-803BP/10002/-1

It didnt do anything
So I thought it was defective and got another. Still did nothing. I later learned they will adjust pressure just a couple psi, they wont bring 30psi down to 5psi or anything like that. I had a gauge on mine and they really did nothing.

There may be some more expensive ones that can do it but I just got a electric pump that made the PSI i needed and all was good. 

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Universal-El...-Pump,1638.html
thats the pump I bought. It comes with a filter that screws on before the pump. It shouldnt be mounted higher than the gas tank and should push fuel more than it pulls so put it towards the back. I bolted mine in the same hole that held the original fuel filter on.


----------



## CoupeDTS

I have a generic brand of those regulators, its chrome and exactly the same as the holley. I never used it, its just an extra one a company sent me cuz i told them the other ones were defective. I think it was $20. I still have one on my setup but mostly cuz its more chrome under the hood.


----------



## elmo

cool thanks heaps bro :h5: ill go buy pump later on 2dae will let u know how i got on in day or two

cheers elmo


----------



## ed1983

does n e 1 have pics of where 2 mount the motor mounts b4 u moved them n after ne help would b appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Jan 20 2011, 07:53 PM~19652613
> *does n e 1 have pics of where 2 mount the motor mounts b4 u moved them n after ne help would b appreciated :biggrin:
> *


if you have hydros and are using your stock trans just bolts the mounts to the engine drop it in bolt it to the trans then slide the whole thing forward 1 inch
then weld the mounts to the frame


----------



## CoupeDTS

This is where mine were. I just left the tranny where it was originally and set the motor in on the tranny and tack welded the mounts and pulled the engine back out.


----------



## martin64

i have a 85 fleetwood with the shitty 4100 if i use a chev 350sb will the block hook up too that tranny


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by martin64_@Jan 23 2011, 01:24 AM~19671490
> *i have a 85 fleetwood with the shitty 4100 if i use a chev 350sb will the block hook up too that  tranny
> *


if you have the 200r4 trans then yes it will


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 21 2011, 10:06 PM~19663383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where mine were.  I just left the tranny where it was originally and set the motor in on the tranny and tack welded the mounts and pulled the engine back out.
> *


by the way dont just guess where to put them by this picture. Set the motor in, level it out, straiten it out, then tack the mounts in.


----------



## martin64

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 23 2011, 06:09 AM~19672275
> *if you have the 200r4 trans then yes it will
> *


yeah i put a new one before the engine went out what about the motor mounts?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by martin64_@Jan 24 2011, 12:26 AM~19679350
> *yeah i put a new one before the engine went out what about the motor mounts?
> *


just buy em for a 85 monte or caprice. Theyre like $8 a piece


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 24 2011, 01:52 AM~19679544
> *just buy em for a 85 monte or caprice.  Theyre like $8 a piece
> *


would those clear the manual fuel pump??


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2011, 12:35 AM~19689469
> *would those clear the manual fuel pump??
> *


well yea but the frame doesnt. One guy on here recently had his motor far enough forward that he fit the pump, but Im not sure how that happened. You would have to move the tranny forward and get a longer driveshaft and not sure if the linkage would work right either.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i just need like probly a inch of play and mine will fit i was really thinking about raising it up a lil but damn i know that will fuck with my duals


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2011, 01:34 AM~19689992
> *i just need like probly a inch of play and mine will fit i was really thinking about raising it up a lil but damn i know that will fuck with my duals
> *


if it mess`s witht he pipes just cut them and have an exhaust shop reweld
or just buy one of the low pressure electric fuel pumps from auto zone
there $35


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 25 2011, 05:53 PM~19694654
> * low pressure electric fuel pumps *


i already had 2 , the mistake i think i did was i put the electric fuel pump up front by the motor mounted by fender, i think the 1st 1 went out cuz of the heat? but i just got to put it in the rear before the fuel filter


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2011, 12:11 AM~19699229
> *i already had 2 , the mistake i think i did was i put the electric fuel pump up front by the motor mounted by fender, i think the 1st 1 went out cuz of the heat?  but i just got to put it in the rear before the fuel filter
> *


yep, has to be below the fuel tank and near it to push the fuel not pull.

you could raise the motor. Theres plenty of air cleaner room. As long as the tranny doesnt rub on the firewall or the valve covers dont hit the heater box you would be ok.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ifi raise up the front mounts i do the same for the tranny mounts or would i leave it at a angle??


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2011, 01:58 AM~19700103
> *ifi raise up the front mounts i do the same for the tranny mounts or would i leave it at a angle??
> *


you would only be lifting the motor an inch probably so that wouldnt do anything for the angle. The whole setup is pretty long so an inch here or there wont change much. If youve ever pulled an engine with a cherry picker youll see you can lift the motor quite aways before it hits the firewall.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

if i pick it up with motor hoist do i got to lossin the tranny suport bolt??


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2011, 01:37 PM~19703096
> *if i pick it up with motor hoist do i got to lossin the tranny suport bolt??
> *


wouldnt hurt. the mount is rubber so it will flex alot. then you can tighten it afterwards


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

good shit!! now got to find a shop that can custom make my motors mounts or something


----------



## scrape'n-by

yo 64 just look at speedway motors dot com...they have all the mounts you need on the low low..


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Feb 13 2011, 11:46 PM~19862698
> *yo 64 just look at speedway motors dot com...they have all the mounts you need on the low low..
> *


and theyre 2 miles from house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

heres a question that i havent seen by the way coupe i apperciate all the help through the pm's but my question is instead of goin through this is there away to just make the 4100 more reliable? this guy seems to have worked out a couple tricks?to be honest i dont plan on beating mine at all just nice easy grandma driving and cruise control on the interstate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFCG2LW5lLo


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 28 2011, 06:36 PM~19982108
> *heres a question that i havent seen by the way coupe i apperciate all the help through the pm's but my question is instead of goin through this is there away to just make the 4100 more reliable? this guy seems to have worked out a couple tricks?to be honest i dont plan on beating mine at all just nice easy grandma driving and cruise control on the interstate
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFCG2LW5lLo
> *


a rebuilt chevy motor is 100x more reliable than a old 4100! Like I said, mine was babied before me and with me and it still had catastrophic failure. I trusted mine greatly and look where it got me. Youre definately free to run it till it breaks but just have a backup plan is all im sayin. :happysad: Remember a 4100 is one of the worst motors ever built and the few that still exist are nearly 30 years old. Youre beyond pushing your luck with one of those IMO.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 1 2011, 02:31 AM~19986105
> *a rebuilt chevy motor is 100x more reliable than a old 4100!  Like I said, mine was babied before me and with me and it still had catastrophic failure.  I trusted mine greatly and look where it got me.  Youre definately free to run it till it breaks but just have a backup plan is all im sayin.  :happysad:  Remember a 4100 is one of the worst motors ever built and the few that still exist are nearly 30 years old.  Youre beyond pushing your luck with one of those IMO.
> *


quoted for truth


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OR 305 CUZ THAT GAS AINT CHEAP NO MO


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2011, 01:39 PM~20006743
> *OR 305 CUZ THAT GAS AINT CHEAP NO MO
> *


283 :cheesy:


----------



## *83coupe*

do not weld the motor mounts on please that is shitty just go get 350 motor mounts for a 80s model car place them towards the back of the belly opposite from where the 4100 mounts was at the motor should fall right in i say fuck welding it in because you have to level the motor out an all that dumb shit if you bolt them up right you will not have to level it but it all in what u want if u want a half ass car weld them in if you want to do it the right way bolt them if you have any questions pm me i have done 3 of them in the past year


----------



## martin64

Took the 4100 out of my 85 Fleetwood the tranny said metric on the pan will this tranny work with Chev 350 or 305 if I buy the lock up kit


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by martin64_@Mar 7 2011, 02:01 AM~20032764
> *Took the 4100 out of my 85 Fleetwood the tranny said metric on the pan will this tranny work with Chev 350 or 305 if I buy the lock up kit
> *


along with a different TV cable and brackets on the carb. I know they make brackets if you have a holley or edelbrock carb but if you have a stock carb im not sure they have any tho.


----------



## ed1983

wut about the wiring of the swap is it pretty easy? wut do i need?


----------



## ed1983

wut about ac wut do i got 2 do 2 put ac on live in arizona n its hot in the summer


----------



## elmo

wadup brothas i took my 4.1 outa my 83 caddy and replaced it with 6l 368 caddy engine. everything running fine now just gota cut out all the old wiring i dont need as my new motor is carbed. only thing wrong is my coolant temp lite is staying on in dash. ive hooked up temp sensor to a after maket temp gauge and it all working swet. just wondering if there sumthing else i gota plug in. dont wana cut out all the wiring i anit using then find out i need one.

cheers thanks in advance


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@Nov 30 2010, 11:33 AM~19200313
> *This was my 82 fleet couple years back small block 350/w,200r4 tranny shorten drive shaft 1" didn't pass smog but fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


y didnt it pass smog?


----------



## martin64

just got done with my swap not too hard chev 350 with the stock tranny will post pics soon :biggrin: thanks to the hoime CoupeDTS he walk me threw the whole process this guy know his shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## mr box

1983 Cadillac
ok so let me get this straight after ready all this shit
Step 1 buy a 350
Step 2 test fit 350 useing og engine mounts, bolt engine to og tranny
Step 3 move engine foward about one inch which will result in not cutting the drive shaft
Step 4 tack weld engines mounts then bolt them down
Step 5 done :wow: 
Step 6 waiting to read 20 diffrent assholes tell me 20 different ways  

DO NOT RESPOND IF YOU HAVE NOT DONE THE SWAP


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by martin64_@Mar 24 2011, 08:50 PM~20172492
> *just got done with my swap not too hard chev 350 with the stock tranny will post pics soon  :biggrin: thanks to the hoime CoupeDTS he walk me threw the whole process this guy know his shit
> *


:h5: not everyone goes through with it, but I knew I could get you there. Need anything else let me know


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Mar 25 2011, 12:03 AM~20174686
> *1983 Cadillac
> ok so let me get this straight after ready all this shit
> Step 1 buy a 350
> Step 2 test fit 350 useing og engine mounts, bolt engine to og tranny
> Step 3 move engine foward about one inch which will result in not cutting the drive shaft
> Step 4 tack weld engines mounts then bolt them down
> Step 5 done  :wow:
> Step 6 waiting to read 20 diffrent helpful people tell me 20 different ways
> 
> DO NOT RESPOND IF YOU HAVE NOT DONE THE SWAP
> *


use engine mounts for a monte or caprice with the 305 or 350, not your og ones.

cant confirm exacly 1 inch forward. I dont even know how you would acurately measure that, from where to where. I just know I left the tranny where it was then dropped the new motor in and tacked the mounts in place then pulled the motor back out. I or someone else could measure where their mounts are on the belly like how far from the front or back. 

will need an electric fuel pump

need headers or manifolds for a g body

need different hoses for the radiator to the new engine

need a lockup kit for the tranny

need certain brackets for the TV cable so the tranny shifts properly


----------



## mr box

thanks for the information after reading manny post and having my balls pull left to right iam going to try it this way


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Mar 25 2011, 08:46 AM~20176510
> *thanks for the information after reading manny post and having my balls pull left to right iam going to try it this way
> *


one guy actually sat the engine where he could put a mechanical fuel pump on. He made it work but I cant vouch for it cuz it aint mine, so yea theres probably a couple ways to do things.


----------



## Guest

you only need to move the engine forward 1 inch if your running hydros on the caddy!! i did this to mine
was simple made life alot easyer then having driveshaft work done
no holes lined up on my car so i welded them in and no it didnt look like shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ok heres what i got and need sum advice to, got a 91 lac with a stock 305 and a 700r4 trans, im using the trans and another 305 cuz the 305 in the 91 smokin a bit, ok this is going in a 85 fleed 2dr with a 4100 in it, i heard when you take the 4100 out right behind the motor mounts theres 6 holes in the frame that you can just bolt the chevy mounts to ,is this tru?? if i use the 700r4 i can use the drive shaft off the 91 with no mods??


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2011, 10:45 AM~20177200
> *ok heres what i got and need sum advice to, got a 91 lac with a stock 305 and a 700r4 trans, im using the trans and another 305 cuz the 305 in the 91 smokin a bit, ok this is going in a 85 fleed 2dr with a 4100 in it, i heard when you take the 4100 out right behind the motor mounts theres 6 holes in the frame that you can just bolt the chevy mounts to ,is this tru?? if i use the 700r4 i can use the drive shaft off the 91 with no mods??
> *


700 is an 1 3/4" longer than the 200. I couldnt find any motor mount bolts to line up but maybe the ones on those 305s they put in caddys do, probably used different motor mounts than the older 305s. they should fit anyway if it fit a 91 it should go on a 85, but with the longer tranny youll probably have to use the driveshaft off the 91 also yes. Sounds like it should all work out.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool hope to get it done with in 2 weeks if i take some leave, this time i wana keep my machanic fuel pump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2011, 11:45 AM~20177200
> * i heard when you take the 4100 out right behind the motor mounts theres 6 holes in the frame that you can just bolt the chevy mounts to ,is this tru?? *


ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## .TODD

I seen this and much props bUt can I do the same?
Can my deville with a 4100 pull my wraped regal with 10 batteries and 3 pumps no prob? O yeah and I got the caddy by the way coupe dts :biggrin: 
This dude said ge was on the highway doin 65 smooth sailing on 14sat that :wow: if a link can do it I know a GM can I just honestly don't have the space or money for a truck


----------



## CoupeDTS

short answer yes you can. longer answer is you need to be careful how you do it. Pulling a heavy load is really hard on brakes if you are braking alot and accelerating overheats the engine especially all that on hills. I would do it for short distances or insterstate type driving on flat grounds without starts and stops. So its not recommended but yea it would pull it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by martin64_@Mar 24 2011, 09:50 PM~20172492
> *just got done with my swap not too hard chev 350 with the stock tranny will post pics soon  :biggrin: thanks to the hoime CoupeDTS he walk me threw the whole process this guy know his shit
> *


dont blow up his head too much, he already became a mod and is in the clouds :uh: 
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Please dont ban me it was a joke hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2011, 05:22 AM~20216504
> *dont blow up his head too much, he already became a mod and is in the clouds :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Please dont ban me it was a joke hno: hno:  :biggrin:
> *



BANNED! :roflmao: :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 29 2011, 10:22 PM~20215235
> *short answer yes you can.  longer answer is you need to be careful how you do it.  Pulling a heavy load is really hard on brakes if you are braking alot and accelerating overheats the engine especially all that on hills.  I would do it for short distances or insterstate type driving on flat grounds without starts and stops.  So its not recommended but yea it would pull it.
> *



:cheesy: ANY OTHER ADVISE


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2011, 07:22 AM~20216504
> *dont blow up his head too much, he already became a mod and is in the clouds :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Please dont ban me it was a joke hno: hno:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 30 2011, 10:27 AM~20217053
> *:rofl:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Ive already done the swap from 4100 to a 350 from a 90' caddy (TBI)

Now on my current project im wanting to swap to a carb'd 350. I already havea rebuilt motor laying around so its mainly out of convenience and i dont have a problem running the carb.

The car has a 92' drivetrain and wiring etc. so basically im swapping it into a 90-92 caddy. Im buying the carb, intake, etc new. So if anyone has actually done this and has some advice let me know. Like i said i already know all the shit on getting the engine in the car and mounted. Im just looking to save some time on the small detailed parts that will come up.


----------



## MEGAKRON

I did it to my fleetwood.350 sbc with a 400 trans.cut out all wiring for engine. only wires that still exist is for the ignition to tha starter.msd distributor and box get juice from bat.alternator wired up to a duel battery isolator.external electric mallory fuel pump used.fuel pressure regulator placed on intake before the carb.placed engine on the holes on frame closest to fire wall. I used block hugger headers so motor mounts were cut to make the clearance.


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 19 2009, 11:50 PM~15130634
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im swapping my 4.1 with a 350 right now. Its taken me a few weeks but im done. I just got motor mounts for a 85 caprice or g body with a 305 same shit.  The tranny bolts right up, flexplate bolts up, I just set the motor in and kept the tranny exactly where it was at so i didnt have to mess with driveshaft crap, and then tacked the motor mounts in where it sat then pulled the motor and welded em on good cuz theres no bolt holes that matched up. The throttle cable and kickdown are too short so i had to use a universal throttle cable or you could use a g body one but them were alot more money. Kickdown i had to make my own bracket for it to work. had to use different radiator hoses. The electric fuel pump in the tank makes too much pressure for my edelbrock carb so i had to use an adjustable fuel pressure regulator and gauge to run it at 5.5 psi what the carb recommends. I put a off road kit in my carb so it can move around and not flood.  I just kept the tranny wires and the distributor wire, the alternator dummy wire and the starter solenoid wire. I moved the battery to the passenger side and connected the battery to the starter and the starter up to the alternator stud with 8 gauge, then the battery to the power connector on the drivers side wheel well to power the inside shits. Then ground from the battery to the body and to the engine. Used headers for g bodys those fit right.
> Ill have some finished pics soon.
> *


how many amps is ur alternator? u used 85 caprice mounts r those on the frame? n wut kind of mounts did u use on the motor it self? any answers r appreciated thanks n advanced :thumbsup: clean engine


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 19 2011, 02:31 PM~20373771
> *how many amps is ur alternator? u used 85 caprice mounts r those on the frame? n wut kind of mounts did u use on the motor it self? any answers r appreciated thanks n advanced  :thumbsup: clean engine
> *


100 amp alt.
yes caprice/monte mounts same thing
the motor itself just has the stock clamshell type mounts


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 19 2011, 01:41 PM~20373851
> *100 amp alt.
> yes caprice/monte mounts same thing
> the motor itself just has the stock clamshell type mounts
> *


where did u get ur alternator? is it off a certain vehical? wut mounts did u use 4 the block it self? sorry if i asked the same question. this fuckin swap is frustrating


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 19 2011, 03:04 PM~20374008
> *where did u get ur alternator? is it off a certain vehical? wut mounts did u use 4 the block it self? sorry if i asked the same question. this fuckin swap is frustrating
> *


just a small block chevy 100 amp chrome alternator on ebay, they are like 70 or 80 bucks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/350-400-454...sQ5fAccessories
these are the mounts on the engine. just the stock style mounts with stock mounts on the frame for a caprice monte camaro whatever


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 20 2011, 12:31 AM~20378801
> *just a small block chevy 100 amp chrome alternator on ebay, they are like 70 or 80 bucks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/350-400-454...sQ5fAccessories
> these are the mounts on the engine.  just the stock style mounts with stock mounts on the frame for a caprice monte camaro whatever
> *


THANKS COUPEDTS U A BAD MOFO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983

DO U USE THE ORIGINAL 4100 HARMONIC BALENCER PULLEY? N THE ORIGINAL 4100 WATER PUMP PULLEY? WUT TYPE OF EXHAUST MANIFOLDS DID U GUYS USE ON THIS SWAP RAM MANIFOLDS OR ORIGINAL 4100 MANIFOLDS


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 20 2011, 09:04 PM~20384899
> *DO U USE THE ORIGINAL 4100 HARMONIC BALENCER PULLEY? N THE ORIGINAL 4100 WATER PUMP PULLEY? WUT TYPE OF EXHAUST MANIFOLDS DID U GUYS USE ON THIS SWAP RAM MANIFOLDS OR ORIGINAL 4100 MANIFOLDS
> *


anything 4100 has to go. Nothing can be used. Use headers or manifolds for a small block chevy 80s monte carlo/ camaro


----------



## .TODD

my 4100 starts knocking and loosing power cant even put it on the highway .after about 20 to 30 minutes of driving it does this ?


----------



## CoupeDTS

maybe o2 sensor, ther only 20 bucks but kind a bitch to change. Id say timing but if it runs fine otherwise then its not timing. Or fuel pump is getting too hot and not pumping right. Would have to check fuel pressure when it starts doing that.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 3 2011, 08:30 AM~20474351
> *maybe o2 sensor, ther only 20 bucks but kind a bitch to change.  Id say timing but if it runs fine otherwise then its not timing.  Or fuel pump is getting too hot and not pumping right.  Would have to check fuel pressure when it starts doing that.
> *



had the same problem with my fleetwood i want a caprice


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 20 2011, 12:31 AM~20378801
> *just a small block chevy 100 amp chrome alternator on ebay, they are like 70 or 80 bucks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/350-400-454...sQ5fAccessories
> these are the mounts on the engine.  just the stock style mounts with stock mounts on the frame for a caprice monte camaro whatever
> *


 thanks 4 the link coupedts u really know this shit thanks 4 all the info was all most gonna sell my fleet :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983

jus got my motor mounts 2 day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks 2 COUPEDTS


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@May 4 2011, 01:41 PM~20483501
> *thanks 4 the link coupedts u really know this shit thanks 4 all the info was all most gonna sell my fleet :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


the best cadillacs are ones with chevy motors i say lol. Caddy didnt do too good on motors.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 4 2011, 12:14 PM~20483680
> *the best cadillacs are ones with chevy motors i say lol.  Caddy didnt do too good on motors.
> *


x83


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 20 2011, 01:31 AM~20378801
> *just a small block chevy 100 amp chrome alternator on ebay, they are like 70 or 80 bucks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/350-400-454...sQ5fAccessories
> these are the mounts on the engine.  just the stock style mounts with stock mounts on the frame for a caprice monte camaro whatever
> *


what did you do about the in tank fuel pump?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 5 2011, 01:12 AM~20488063
> *what did you do about the in tank fuel pump?
> *


cut the power to it and used a universal 4-6psi electric $30 pump on the frame rail where the old fuel filter used to be.


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 5 2011, 01:40 AM~20488185
> *cut the power to it and used a universal 4-6psi electric $30 pump on the frame rail where the old fuel filter used to be.
> *


so a block mounted mechanical pump will pull fuel thru the stock in tank electric pump?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 5 2011, 11:44 AM~20489983
> *so a block mounted mechanical pump will pull fuel thru the stock in tank electric pump?
> *


yep lol. I thought about taking that pump out but it works with it sitting in there so oh well. If you want the correct in tank sending unit you would have to buy one for a late 70s or 80-81 deville with a carburated engine. But they are $100+ so its whatever.


----------



## .TODD

this for trade for a 350


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 5 2011, 11:06 AM~20490130
> *yep lol.  I thought about taking that pump out but it works with it sitting in there so oh well.  If you want the correct in tank sending unit you would have to buy one for a late 70s or 80-81 deville with a carburated engine.  But they are $100+ so its whatever.
> *


coupe wut tranny u running n ur ride i got a metric tranny n my 83 fleet is that a good tranny? wut did u do wit all the wireing? wut did u keep n wut has 2 go? how did u wire the 350? i used hooker headers on my 350 bout they dont fit flush 2 the block did u sand urs down? sorry bro 4 all the questions but im a rookie at kar building thanks 4 ur help n advance  :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 19 2009, 07:14 AM~15712375
> *yep, i noticed right away it didnt shift right.  And Ive heard the same things about burning it up.  I took it on a 400 mile trip and it never went into 4th.  It did for 1 mile right before i got home but thats it.  Still got 14mpg on the highway in 3rd tho :cheesy:  Well ive read alot about the lock up kits.  Theres ghetto ways of wiring one up for free off switches and stuff and theres a few different kits that work off computers or your brake lights or vacuum switches.  Some kits for 175 its a computer and does everything for you just plug it in and go.  The car has been sitting and will sit till spring so i gotta get SOMETHING in there and just hope its not burnt up.  Its probably not.  I didnt notice any changes in the tranny but i dont know how to notice a burnt up lockup anyway...
> *


where does the lock up kit go?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ed1983+May 25 2011, 09:32 PM~20629302-->
> 
> 
> 
> coupe wut tranny u running n ur ride i got a metric tranny n my 83 fleet is that a good tranny? wut did u do wit all the wireing? wut did u keep n wut has 2 go? how did u wire the 350? i used hooker headers on my 350 bout they dont fit flush 2 the block did u sand urs down? sorry bro 4 all the questions but im a rookie at kar building thanks 4 ur help n advance   :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read pages back I explained all that Im pretty sure. if you still have questions let me know. That tranny is decent, they can be built up real strong like for grand nationals but its nothing special, just nice for overdrive.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ed1983_@May 25 2011, 09:48 PM~20629476
> *where does the lock up kit go?
> *


its just a pressure switch that screws onto the valve body you see when you take the tranny pan off. Then it comes with a new plug that goes on the side of the tranny to replace the old 1 that has 4 wires on it, this one has 1 wire and that 1 wire will go to positive. Instructions come with the kit or I can walk you through it.


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 25 2011, 09:39 PM~20629971
> *read pages back I explained all that Im pretty sure.  if you still have questions let me know.  That tranny is decent, they can be built up real strong like for grand nationals but its nothing special, just nice for overdrive.
> its just a pressure switch that screws onto the valve body you see when you take the tranny pan off.  Then it comes with a new plug that goes on the side of the tranny to replace the old 1 that has 4 wires on it, this one has 1 wire and that 1 wire will go to positive.  Instructions come with the kit or I can walk you through it.
> *


kool bro thanks 4 all the help :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

Gonna swap a 350 into an 83 coupe Seville. What all I need to do and change and what will interchange as far as mounts and transmission and what wires do I keep and get rid of?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

QUESTION, WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO IF I GO WITH ELECTRIC FUEL PUMP, DO I HAVE TO DO ANYTHING TO MY GAS TANK ON MY 85 FLEET? OR I COULD I JUST BOLT UP THE PUMP TO THE INSIDE OF MY FRAME RAILS NEXT TO THE TANK?? IM USING A 700R4 OUT OF MY 91 SHOULD I USE THE TRANNY SUPPORT BAR FROM THE 91 OR WILL THE TRANNY SUPPORT BAR IN MY 85 WORK??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CoupeDTS said:


> cut the power to it and used a universal 4-6psi electric $30 pump on the frame rail where the old fuel filter used to be.


HOW YOU CUT THE POWER? SO YOU DONT USE A FUEL FILTER?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IM TRYIN TO REFRESHIN MY MEMORY IT BEEN SO LONG SINCE I DID IT TO MY 90 BUT I USED THE 200R4, BUT NOW USING A 700R4 WITH A CARBED MOTOR, IF I USE A Q-JET OR A EDELBROCK DO I GOT TO USE A REGULATER?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> Gonna swap a 350 into an 83 coupe Seville. What all I need to do and change and what will interchange as far as mounts and transmission and what wires do I keep and get rid of?


Seville? WTF I thought you told me Deville? Ive been telling you everything for a deville, hope you didnt mean seville...



64 CRAWLING said:


> QUESTION, WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO IF I GO WITH ELECTRIC FUEL PUMP, DO I HAVE TO DO ANYTHING TO MY GAS TANK ON MY 85 FLEET? OR I COULD I JUST BOLT UP THE PUMP TO THE INSIDE OF MY FRAME RAILS NEXT TO THE TANK?? IM USING A 700R4 OUT OF MY 91 SHOULD I USE THE TRANNY SUPPORT BAR FROM THE 91 OR WILL THE TRANNY SUPPORT BAR IN MY 85 WORK??


Yea the pump should be close to the tank and below it. So the place where the old fuel filter was makes a great place. The gas will suck through the old pump just fine. 



64 CRAWLING said:


> HOW YOU CUT THE POWER? SO YOU DONT USE A FUEL FILTER?


My little electric pump came with a screw on filter that is made for that pump, thats all I use. And to cut the pump power to the stock pump its the blue wire going to the tank, you can cut it behind the bumper or in the trunk



64 CRAWLING said:


> IM TRYIN TO REFRESHIN MY MEMORY IT BEEN SO LONG SINCE I DID IT TO MY 90 BUT I USED THE 200R4, BUT NOW USING A 700R4 WITH A CARBED MOTOR, IF I USE A Q-JET OR A EDELBROCK DO I GOT TO USE A REGULATER?


DOnt need a regulator but i use a chrome one :biggrin: ther cheap


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THANKS,SO NOT USING A REGULATER WONT FLOOD MY Q-JET OR EDELBROCK? WHAT ABOUT THE TRANNY SUPPORT BAR? WILL I HAVE TO USE THE 91 BAR OR MY TRANNY SUPPORT BAR OFF MY 85 WILL WORK?


----------



## CoupeDTS

I dont think it would flood it, my pump is 4-8 psi and edelbrocks want 5-6 so a couple extra IF it got to that should be ok. I hooked up the stock pump at first which is 15psi and it would just start to seep out of the carb a little. Get a regulator if your worried about it. I put the regulator on and a gauge but never adjusted it because it works fine the way it is. I think i tried adjusting it and it didnt change anything. 

Not sure on the crossmember. Normally theres only 2 kinds of tranny mounts you can buy, straight down or offset. The 200r4 mount is straight down and not sure on the newer car you got. Im guessing it will be the same. If its a different length then the crossmember can be moved forward or back a bolt on the sides. Or just swap the mount too no big deal.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

COOL ILL THINK ILL JUST TRY IT WITH JUST A ELECTRIC FUEL PUMP AND SEE HOW IT ACTS


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> COOL ILL THINK ILL JUST TRY IT WITH JUST A ELECTRIC FUEL PUMP AND SEE HOW IT ACTS


i got an extra chrome regulator ill sell you for less than whatever ebay charges if you want one, new never used, i got 2 on accident from a guy on ebay. 

From what I see on my gauge it just sends and takes enough fuel that it wants, no more no less. It bounces around a little but its supposed to for different throttle positions.


----------



## pink63impala

CoupeDTS said:


> Seville? WTF I thought you told me Deville? Ive been telling you everything for a deville, hope you didnt mean seville...
> 
> 
> Yea the pump should be close to the tank and below it. So the place where the old fuel filter was makes a great place. The gas will suck through the old pump just fine.
> 
> 
> My little electric pump came with a screw on filter that is made for that pump, thats all I use. And to cut the pump power to the stock pump its the blue wire going to the tank, you can cut it behind the bumper or in the trunk
> 
> 
> DOnt need a regulator but i use a chrome one :biggrin: ther cheap


 No I meant deville it autochanged and I didn't see it til now


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> No I meant deville it autochanged and I didn't see it til now


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CoupeDTS said:


> i got an extra chrome regulator ill sell you for less than whatever ebay charges if you want one, new never used, i got 2 on accident from a guy on ebay.
> 
> From what I see on my gauge it just sends and takes enough fuel that it wants, no more no less. It bounces around a little but its supposed to for different throttle positions.


 SOME 1 SAID THERES A ELECTRIC FUEL PUMP IN THE CARS THAT GOT THE 4.1.SO ITS STILL GOOD TO LEAVE IT IN THERE? OR TAKE OUT OR CUT THE POWER WIRE LIKE YOU SAID, BUT IF THERES A ELECTRIC PUMP IN THE TANK COULDNT REPLACE THAT AND JUST USE THAT? OR YOU THINK THAT MIGHT BE TO MUCH PRESSURE?


----------



## CoupeDTS

that pump in there is 15psi, i tried using it like i said and it leaked out the carb. I dont know of any pump you could just plug right in there and be 5psi. The original sending unit sucks gas through the fuel pump in there so using an external pump it will suck it through the old pump, which is good cuz it has the strainer attached to it. This is how I run mine it works fine. If you wanted to take the pump out you would need to buy a sending unit for a carbed cadillac and they are over $100. But its not necessary.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO IT BEING 15 PSI WOULDNT GETTING A REGULATER AND PUTTING IT DOWN TO 5 6 PSI SHOULD WORK? WAS JUST A THOUGHT THO,GOT A 3 DAY WEEKEND IME TRY TO MAKE SOME PROGRESS WITH THIS DAMN LAC LOL


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> SO IT BEING 15 PSI WOULDNT GETTING A REGULATER AND PUTTING IT DOWN TO 5 6 PSI SHOULD WORK? WAS JUST A THOUGHT THO,GOT A 3 DAY WEEKEND IME TRY TO MAKE SOME PROGRESS WITH THIS DAMN LAC LOL


nope tried that too. regulators will only regulate around a couple psi. i put the low psi regulator on it and it did absolutely nothing. Even talked to the tech guys at jegs and speedway and they said a low psi regulator will regulate 4-8psi or so and 15 is just too much for them to handle.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

EVEN IF YOU PUT A T SO GAS WOULD GO BACK INTO THE TANK?


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> EVEN IF YOU PUT A T SO GAS WOULD GO BACK INTO THE TANK?


interesting theory. But wouldnt gas just push into the line that has least resistance and that would be the return line cuz it just goes back into the tank. It would have to be regulated back too. Cars with return lines get the return from the throttle body or fuel rail, it doesnt just have a T on it. I remember seeing some fuel regulators with return lines on them so maybe something like that would work but cant guarantee it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

If the vehicle in question is HT4100 powered, then it has a very rudimentary form of throttle body fuel injection. That means it has an pump. The pump is located in the gas tank, and there is a feed and a return line going to and from the throttle body, respectively. Since it's OLD fuel injection, and throttle-body injection at that, the pump only puts out about 13psi. You should be able to get a fuel pressure regulator and install it before the carb you will be using to knock the pressure down to about 5 or 6 psi. Then run the fuel line from the regulator to a T-line, with one end going to the carb, and the other connecting to the return line to the tank.


----------



## Dylante63

your making it to hard and I doubt that would work. just run a electric external pump like coupe is saying, mine is mounted right before my bridge in the middle and I still use the factory filter.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

tru that sho will thanks guys


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> If the vehicle in question is HT4100 powered, then it has a very rudimentary form of throttle body fuel injection. That means it has an pump. The pump is located in the gas tank, and there is a feed and a return line going to and from the throttle body, respectively. Since it's OLD fuel injection, and throttle-body injection at that, the pump only puts out about 13psi. You should be able to get a fuel pressure regulator and install it before the carb you will be using to knock the pressure down to about 5 or 6 psi. Then run the fuel line from the regulator to a T-line, with one end going to the carb, and the other connecting to the return line to the tank.


i couldnt find any regulator that would drop it like that, tried it myself, and places told me it doesnt exist. Regulators are meant to keep a steady pressure, like if your pump does 4-8psi you can adjust it to be at 5psi, not bump up or down greatly the pressure that the pump puts out thats not what they are designed to do and they wont do it. 

And actually, if a pump wants to make 15psi and you have a regulator preventing it and only allowing a 1/3rd of that pressure I would assume that pump will be pushing gas that is blocked by the regulator and ruin the pump. Just like with hydros if you keep hitting the front to go up and and its already all the way up its really hard on the motor/pump.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Dylante63 said:


> your making it to hard and I doubt that would work. just run a electric external pump like coupe is saying, mine is mounted right before my bridge in the middle and I still use the factory filter.


so your not using a refulater to


----------



## Dylante63

no just a external electric fuel pump for a carb engine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

does it matter if i put it before or after the fuel filter


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> does it matter if i put it before or after the fuel filter


doesnt matter much since theres a strainer in the tank


----------



## HARDLUCK88

boy, im glad i decided to replace my 307 with an olds 350 instead of an sbc, it sounds like there is a lot of bullshit to deal with...


----------



## CoupeDTS

HARDLUCK88 said:


> boy, im glad i decided to replace my 307 with an olds 350 instead of an sbc, it sounds like there is a lot of bullshit to deal with...












But your olds doesnt look like this :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> But your olds doesnt look like this :biggrin:


:0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CoupeDTS

lol just fuckin wit ya. olds can look pretty good too. Theres not as much aftermarket out there but i know a guy in our club that had everything chromed on one and it looks real good.


----------



## pink63impala

Got this 83 coupe fixin to swap it out.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i heard if i used a lock up kit for my 700r4 it will just improve gas milage so it aint a must to hook it up?


----------



## jayoldschool

It will run cooler and last longer, too. Get the lockup.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CAN I JUST RUN A OIL COOLER?


----------



## jayoldschool

Sure, but it is just as easy to make it lock up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT ALL I NEED IM NEW TO THIS LOCK UP SHIT LOL WHATS RECOMENDED


----------



## CoupeDTS

you will NEED a tranny cooler no matter what. without a lockup kit it WILL burn up 4th gear pretty quick no matter how cool the fluid is. If you buy that $20 kit on ebay I can walk you through installing it. Otherwise there are others more complicated and can cost up to $300 for computer controlled kits.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CAN U POST UP THE LINK TO IT IF YOU DONT MIND PLEASE SIR


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/700-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

then I put in a new lock up solenoid while I was in there, real easy to do too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW THANKS HOMIE IMA BUY THEM BOTH AND LET YOU KNOW WHEN I RECIEVE THEM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO DO I STILL NEED A TRANNY COOLER?


----------



## wetneck

My 88 brougham with a 350 swap i just finished putting it in this weekend more work ahead in the morning.


----------



## wetneck

wow pic is big imma clean it up with more chrome i just got it set in & mocked up im just getn started on this. I have a ? I have a th200r in it from factory it was good so im using it why is it i have to run a lock up if i never unplugged anything on tranny im still using stock comp I just am using less wires to the motor?


----------



## jayoldschool

You have a trans cooler in the rad. For most cars, this is sufficient. You can also run an external if needed.


----------



## CoupeDTS

wetneck said:


> wow pic is big imma clean it up with more chrome i just got it set in & mocked up im just getn started on this. I have a ? I have a th200r in it from factory it was good so im using it why is it i have to run a lock up if i never unplugged anything on tranny im still using stock comp I just am using less wires to the motor?


the tranny got information from the original computer that got info from vacuum switches and probably the brake switches as to when to lockup the converter. Since you got rid of the motor and everything on it now the tranny wont get that signal. The aftermarket kits will recognize when you are in 4th gear and tell the solenoid in there to lock up the converter. 

Install looks good by the way


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NICE SWAP WETNECK,COOL NAME TOO LOL BUT KEEP US POSTED


----------



## wetneck

Thanks for the info CoupeDTS looks like imma have to order that kit tonight. 64 crawling, my ******* bosses came up with that name cause im mexican american & they say my sbc chevy luv has some ******* shit done to it. I got alot of info from this thread i couldnt of done it so easy without it. ill keep ya updated with more pics & progress.


----------



## wetneck

heres a pic of my lac a year ago ive owned this car 7 years now its my first car & everybody said i would tear it up since i was only 17 but i love this car. I clean it up everytime i drive it & before i put it up.heres a pic of my lil toy 1976 chevy luv 350/th350


----------



## CoupeDTS

wetneck said:


> heres a pic of my lac a year ago ive owned this car 7 years now its my first car & everybody said i would tear it up since i was only 17 but i love this car. I clean it up everytime i drive it & before i put it up.heres a pic of my lil toy 1976 chevy luv 350/th350


nice 4 door. I like them stock looking I dont really like 4 doors with hydros and all. Cool u got a sbc in that luv


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

these the only electric fuel pumps they carry in stores around my way, yall using these? mite grab 1


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> these the only electric fuel pumps they carry in stores around my way, yall using these? mite grab 1


how much pressure is that and how much money?

I use this one
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Universal-Electric-4-7-PSI-Fuel-Pump,1638.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

not sure on pressure but ima double check but they go arounf 45-50 bucks i think


----------



## wetneck

64 CRAWLING said:


> these the only electric fuel pumps they carry in stores around my way, yall using these? mite grab 1



I used that pump on my luv when i first got it done biggest mistake, when i would cruise down highway then try & punch it to blow by them hondas it would starve my carb & die. IMO those are junk pumps.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup wetneck,damn really that sucks so what are you using or about to use


----------



## wetneck

Right now on my luv i run a holley blue pump with a regulator but that was pricey. When i go to buy one for my lac imma go with one that CoupeDTS recommends cause it fits in the stock fuel filter location & its cheap plus i already buy from Speedway.


----------



## CoupeDTS

wetneck said:


> Right now on my luv i run a holley blue pump with a regulator but that was pricey. When i go to buy one for my lac imma go with one that CoupeDTS recommends cause it fits in the stock fuel filter location & its cheap plus i already buy from Speedway.


shit i didnt notice ur in KC, we go down there a couple times a year for shows. Speedways just down the street from me so I buy ALOT of stuff there :biggrin:


----------



## wetneck

Yeah i go to all shows around here if i can, have been for years. Do you put your car in shows around here?


----------



## CoupeDTS

wetneck said:


> Yeah i go to all shows around here if i can, have been for years. Do you put your car in shows around here?


yea i went to LRM show last year, got 1st in my class, went to hoptoberfest the past couple years


----------



## wetneck

Ive went to hoptoberfest but i missed LRM show. Lookin thru your build you got a clean ass lac i like how you built it yourself.


----------



## CoupeDTS

wetneck said:


> Ive went to hoptoberfest but i missed LRM show. Lookin thru your build you got a clean ass lac i like how you built it yourself.


thanks. yea we dont have shops up here like you do so its all do it yourself. Damn interstates are flooded all summer to get to KC we got to take the long way if we want to come down there :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wetneck said:


> Right now on my luv i run a holley blue pump with a regulator but that was pricey. When i go to buy one for my lac imma go with one that CoupeDTS recommends cause it fits in the stock fuel filter location & its cheap plus i already buy from Speedway.


yea i think ima give that 1 a try that the homie dts posted up,and those lock up kit stuff,dts the homie sup boy


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> yea i think ima give that 1 a try that the homie dts posted up,and those lock up kit stuff,dts the homie sup boy


heeeey, just goin with what I know works :biggrin: Some people go around thinkin their knowledge is worth money or dont wanna share what they know but I dont give a fuck I would want others to help me out too and Id rather see somebody do it right then watch them fail. I know theres other ways to do things, I admit that, but Im just sayin the way Ive got mine put together works so I share it. You are all free to give other things a try if you feel like it, ive been down that route too like with the regulators but it turned out a waste of time and just had to get the right fuel pump. 

Oh well get em up and runnin guys, then post pics! I LOVE mine that its a rebuilt motor and everythings new and I can take it on 400 mile trips a couple times a year no problem. Doesnt get the best gas mileage but its better than anyone I know with the same shit and a turbo 350 tranny. Shit I guarantee its more reliable than my daily driver fleetwood but it dont have a/c so gotta set priorities :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thats right and i appriciae that homie,your advise helps alot when im stuck on sumthin


----------



## wetneck

coupeDTS i see your running a aluminum radiator, what size & brand all the ones ive seen are 2" taller than stock?


----------



## CoupeDTS

wetneck said:


> coupeDTS i see your running a aluminum radiator, what size & brand all the ones ive seen are 2" taller than stock?





















I got mine from speedwaymotors. Its just a universal GM radiator. They sell them under the trukool name or just speedway brand but its the same thing. I get the biggest one they have its 31" wide by 19 tall. All their universal radiators are 19 tall you just pick your length. They are actually more than 31" but thats the finned area. They are $120 there. Me and lots of my homies here have the same radiator. 

Then just use the stock rubber mounts on the bottom of the radiator support and modify the top support a little. Hoses I use universal flex hoses black or chrome, but you can use hoses from a 80s caprice they will fit the same.


----------



## wetneck

Thanks wasnt sure how a 19" would fit didnt wanna spend the money & it be too tall.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

what guages yall using?? and any 1 using ac?


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> what guages yall using?? and any 1 using ac?


no gauges, no a/c. I may someday but theres no good spot to put any gauges.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WAS THINKING AC BECAUSE I GOT A GOOD COMPRESSOR THAT COME OFF MY 91 PARTS CAR I WATED TO USE IT , I WAS THINKING ABOUT GETTIN THEM 3 GAUGE KIT FROM THE PARTS STORE AND MOUND IT UNDER THE ASH TRAY TO TO KEEP A EYE ON THINGS YA KNOW


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> I WAS THINKING AC BECAUSE I GOT A GOOD COMPRESSOR THAT COME OFF MY 91 PARTS CAR I WATED TO USE IT , I WAS THINKING ABOUT GETTIN THEM 3 GAUGE KIT FROM THE PARTS STORE AND MOUND IT UNDER THE ASH TRAY TO TO KEEP A EYE ON THINGS YA KNOW


i agree its a good idea. definately oil pressure and coolant temp, then maybe voltage. I would just remove the ash tray and mount it under there if it were me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA IM TRYIN TO STOP SMOKIN SO GETTIN RID OF THE TRAY WILL HELP LOL BUT COULD MODIFY SOMETHING DOWN THERE TO MAKE IT FIT AND BLEND IN, I HAD WENT AND GOT A SUNPRO 3 GAUGE KIT TODAY THAT HAS TEMP,VOLTS AND OIL PSI


----------



## Dylante63

i got the ghetto little 3 gauge cluster mounted under the dash center below the steering wheel.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the chrome 1 huh lol i didnt want to get the chrome i got the black 1 so i can paint it to match my dash or woodgrain


----------



## wetneck

Been short on cash cant buy much to finish it right now so i been doin some wiring which i hate doing & tryin to clean things up under the hood. I have a ? what does the black & red plug in behind my distributer go to cant seem to find it in the book.


----------



## pink63impala

About to pull the 4100 out. Anyone need Chrome valve covers or any other parts?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> About to pull the 4100 out. Anyone need Chrome valve covers or any other parts?


i saved some parts and sold them a year or so later. Go on the 80-92 fleetwood topic in the parts section and ask around if anyone needs anything. I sold the throttle body and kept the coolant and washer tanks cuz people want those things sometimes. Valve covers aint worth nothing, the distributor parts are all the same as HEI besides the distributor base and cap cuz of the mounting. Hard to save everything, sometimes people look for power steering pumps and shit but its hard to save all that and not really worth it. I tore down the whole motor and took the block and intake and a/c condenser to the scrap yard and got good money for all that aluminum. I think it was 50lbs or more. The pistons are also aluminum but the steel rods are hard to get off the pistons.


----------



## pink63impala

Ya I'm going to scrap it all,just figured is throw it out there before I did


----------



## pink63impala

The trans in it is metric. The bolt pattern on the bellhousing is different,so I guess ill need a trans to go with the 350.


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala

So your saying I have to change these mounts also?


----------



## pink63impala

So your saying I have to change these mounts also?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW YOU TOOK THE MOTOR OUT THEN THE TRANNY??? WHY U AINT TAKE IT OUT IN 1? I THINK WHEN YOU PUT THE SM IN THERE THE MOTOR MOUNTS GO BACK SOME BUT YOU WOULD HAVE TO GET CHEVY MOUNTS


----------



## pink63impala

Well I was planning to leave it in there. I thought it was supposed to bolt up to the sbc? So will those frame mounts work I just have to relocate them?


----------



## Dylante63

that trans looks like it has a BOP and a chevy bell housing, are you sure it wont bolt up? I think I used mounts for a 80/90 caprice chevy 350 then line it up, drill or weld


----------



## pink63impala

I'll double check. I was measuring the back of the block


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GET NEW 1S THEY ONLY LIKE 18-20 BUCKS GET THEM FOR A SBC


----------



## jayoldschool

The TH200-4R that is in the car has dual bolt patterns. It will bolt to the Chevy.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YUP THATS WHAT I DID TO MY 90 LAC


----------



## CoupeDTS

yea that tranny will work. I did the same, just pull the motor and leave the trans where its at, then set the new motor in with the motor mounts attached and tack weld the mounts in then pull that motor back up out and either bolt the mounts in or weld them in


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IM FINALLY ABOUT TO PULL OUT MY 4100 TO, THE REASON IT TOOK SO LONG WAS BECAUSE I COMPLETLY TORE DOWN MY 91 PARTS CAR NOW ITS TIME TO REALLY GET DOWN


----------



## pink63impala

CoupeDTS said:


> yea that tranny will work. I did the same, just pull the motor and leave the trans where its at, then set the new motor in with the motor mounts attached and tack weld the mounts in then pull that motor back up out and either bolt the mounts in or weld them in


That was the plan


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> That was the plan


its kind of difficult when you put the motor back in tho. Cuz it has to line up and sit right on the motor mounts, but it also has to be tipped just right to have the guide pins line up on the tranny. Took awhile to get all that lined up. Would be easier to loosen the tranny mount and move the tranny back 1" then set the motor in, then push the tranny up to the motor. But I left the tranny where it was so that it was where it was originally so the driveshaft lined up the best and the linkages.


----------



## pink63impala

Ya I took the crossmember down to tilt the engine back so I could reach the upper bellhousing bolts.


----------



## pink63impala

So ill have to go to the junk yard and find the mount that bolts to the block and the frame mount is the new one you sent me the part number for,correct?


----------



## pink63impala

Guess I fucked out.the 350 I got to Ho in it already has the mounts on it.saved me some time and trouble


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> Guess I fucked out.the 350 I got to Ho in it already has the mounts on it.saved me some time and trouble


the clam shell mounts that are on the block yes just use the used ones, but the ones that mount to the frame just get new ones they are $8 a piece just get em for a 85 monte or caprice with a 305


----------



## pink63impala

Ya I just picked a set up at vatozone. Did u use a tv cable for a 700r4 or what u use?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> Ya I just picked a set up at vatozone. Did u use a tv cable for a 700r4 or what u use?


i bought a universal one from the parts store. They are adjustable in length and can cut the cable to length. But I had to modify it alot by the tranny. The hook that goes in the tranny was too big so I had to make it more narrow. Then the base of the cable wasnt big enough to seal on the tranny so I used a rubber washer then bolted the base down to the tranny to seal it. Not sure what other route you can go because they dont sell original ones. If a monte or caprice small block chevy ever came with the overdrive tranny then maybe one of those cables could work?


----------



## pink63impala

Got the heart transplanted


----------



## pink63impala

Is this about where your mount is? If I go back as far as I can will I have trouble with the dizzy cap?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> Is this about where your mount is? If I go back as far as I can will I have trouble with the dizzy cap?












if you need me to check for sure i can take a close up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## wetneck

Well i got some work done on the lac this weekend got it fired up & running, still have more cleaning up under the hood to come i was just anxious to hear it start & run again. Ill share a few pics, priming the carb & then one more complete running.


----------



## pink63impala

IS THERE Any specific wires I need to keep besides the alt and dist wires?


----------



## CoupeDTS

alt, distributor and starter. I think one goes over to the heater box too? That hexagon plug i took all those wires completely out, i just unbolted that harness and sprayed it black. That rectangle box some of the wires go behind that into another harness, so I figured out which wire was what and then cut them to proper length cuz some were really long, then just ran them off that other harness and got rid of that rectangle one you are showing. Cleans it up alot and makes more room for the distributor.


----------



## pink63impala

Ya that shit all in the way. What's the part number on some cheap headers that cit from summit or jegs


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> Ya that shit all in the way. What's the part number on some cheap headers that cit from summit or jegs


i got the ceramic ones from ebay, they are like 170 or 180 shipped. Thats a great deal. I found mine for 100 they were listed for the wrong car  Ceramic is the way to go


----------



## pink63impala

Ya that's a good price for ceramic. Have you got them hot yet though? I'm thinking if buying them for my 63


----------



## CoupeDTS

Hell yea i got em hot. Had em on a couple years now and for awhile I had overheating issues cuz of my old stock radiator and not using my electric fans like I should. I even had that stupid oil leak out of that bolt hole for the fuel pump that ragtop ted has a topic on and it sprayed and cooked oil onto the headers for a 400 mile trip. Took forever to get that crap off but they are still good today. Theres tons of them on ebay, they come with collectors and gaskets.


----------



## pink63impala

Cool.good to know. Just wondered cause they look fresh in that pic above..


----------



## pink63impala

CoupeDTS said:


> i got the ceramic ones from ebay, they are like 170 or 180 shipped. Thats a great deal. I found mine for 100 they were listed for the wrong car  Ceramic is the way to go


are they for any g body or what they specific for?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> are they for any g body or what they specific for?


yep g body. It will say monte carlo and I think caprice or el camino. If you cant find them let me know ill show you a link. just look up sbc ceramic headers and arrange by price, you will see a bunch around that price range and they will list one of them cars or more. 

That picture was when everything was brand new










this was a few months ago, you can see they arent shiny silver anymore pretty much just silver, but i had to sand them down quite a bit to get that burnt oil off of them. But they certainly havent rusted like regular black ones would have by now. Black ones burn the paint off within a couple days and begin to rust quick. These still look great I think.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DID YOU HAVE TO RUN THE SHORTER STYLE SPARK PLUGS TO RUN THEM HEADERS? SO WILL MY MOTOR OVER HEAT IF I USED THE STOCK RADIATER AND FAN?


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> DID YOU HAVE TO RUN THE SHORTER STYLE SPARK PLUGS TO RUN THEM HEADERS? SO WILL MY MOTOR OVER HEAT IF I USED THE STOCK RADIATER AND FAN?


nope full length plugs all around, just use 90 ends on the plug wires. 

Stock radiator is fine. Youll have to plug one of the ports on the passenger side and use some custom hoses. At first I just had a flex fan and stock radiator and no shroud so that big distance between the 2 wasnt pulling air too well so I got an electric fan, i zip tied it to the radiator and after a couple hops that quickly broke that radiator. Then I got an aluminum one and created brackets for the fan. One trip I didnt turn the fan on for 200 miles and the engine got super hot, always run the fan even when on the interstate!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> DID YOU HAVE TO RUN THE SHORTER STYLE SPARK PLUGS TO RUN THEM HEADERS? SO WILL MY MOTOR OVER HEAT IF I USED THE STOCK RADIATER AND FAN?


nope full length plugs all around, just use 90 ends on the plug wires. 

Stock radiator is fine. Youll have to plug one of the ports on the passenger side and use some custom hoses. At first I just had a flex fan and stock radiator and no shroud so that big distance between the 2 wasnt pulling air too well so I got an electric fan, i zip tied it to the radiator and after a couple hops that quickly broke that radiator. Then I got an aluminum one and created brackets for the fan. One trip I didnt turn the fan on for 200 miles and the engine got super hot, always run the fan even when on the interstate!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WAS REALLY LOOKING INTO ELECTRIC FANS NEVER DELT WITH THEM, SO HOW DOES IT KNOW WHEN TO COME ON?? OR THEY JUST STAY ON?


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> I WAS REALLY LOOKING INTO ELECTRIC FANS NEVER DELT WITH THEM, SO HOW DOES IT KNOW WHEN TO COME ON?? OR THEY JUST STAY ON?


for $10 you can buy a sensor that screws into your intake or head that will tell it when to kick on. The relay kit is another $20 i think. I have that sensor but dont trust it too much so I just have a switch attached to that relay to turn the fan on all the time. Its pretty much going to be on all the time anyway so why not. And its not my daily driver so I dont have to remember everyday to turn the fan on, just an occasional drive. Nothing wrong with the sensor way though it works.


----------



## Dylante63

I have a cheap flex fan an cut the shroud down works fine, doesnt run hot


----------



## CoupeDTS

I just didnt want a shroud blocking all my chrome


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Dylante63 said:


> I have a cheap flex fan an cut the shroud down works fine, doesnt run hot


COOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CoupeDTS said:


> I just didnt want a shroud blocking all my chrome


LOL GOOD EXCUSE


----------



## Dylante63

CoupeDTS said:


> I just didnt want a shroud blocking all my chrome


Oh your engine bay is the shit lol yours is the way to go. I didn't realize people had responded to his fan and radiator question.


----------



## pink63impala

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380352744897&index=13&nav=SEARCH&nid=64973332444

Will these fit?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380352744897&index=13&nav=SEARCH&nid=64973332444
> 
> Will these fit?


yep thats them.

im gonna try to get a pic today of where your motor mounts should be, if you still need to know. you dont want clearance issues


----------



## pink63impala

I welded em on yesterday...


----------



## pink63impala

Im gonna move that connector . Itooks like the cap will go in hopefully


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

get it out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!







[


----------



## pink63impala

Kinda looks like the sbc fan is up high? It don't look like it'll fit under the shroud...
Anyways motors in.hoods on pushed it out the shop til this fella brings some parts and.money...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOULD THESE FIT?? BLOCK HUGGERS WOULNT FIT WOULD THEY??http://images.craigslist.org/3nb3m43l05Q65X55S2b7bbf3b1e2c4cbc10c8.jpg


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> WOULD THESE FIT?? BLOCK HUGGERS WOULNT FIT WOULD THEY??http://images.craigslist.org/3nb3m43l05Q65X55S2b7bbf3b1e2c4cbc10c8.jpg


nope, where those come down is where the motor mount and frame is


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KINDA THOUGHT SO,COOL


----------



## CoupeDTS

heres my wiring harness. See I deleted the one mounted up by the wiper arm motor and just used the one in the firewall


----------



## CoupeDTS

heres where my motor mounts are


----------



## ed1983

how did u level the motor out? n how do u know wen the motor is as far bac as its gonna go?


----------



## CoupeDTS

ed1983 said:


> how did u level the motor out? n how do u know wen the motor is as far bac as its gonna go?


to level it out I put a 2x4 on across the motor sitting on the fenders and measured down to the valve covers and heads in the same places, just a bunch of places to make sure it was level.

To see how far back to go I just left the tranny where it was originally and never moved it, just slid the engine in. See where my mounts were welded in and thats prob bout as far back as you want to go


----------



## ed1983

ku thats tight im gonna do that my motords already ther but jus wanted 2 know wer 2 mount tewm any info is appriciated


----------



## juiced84caddy

Could someone post a picture of what you did about the vacuum system? Or at least explain it? I know the Brake Booster, Transmission and ignition need a vacuum line, anything else I am missing? Thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

juiced84caddy said:


> Could someone post a picture of what you did about the vacuum system? Or at least explain it? I know the Brake Booster, Transmission and ignition need a vacuum line, anything else I am missing? Thanks


brake booster can get vacuum from the back of a edelbrock carb or a vacuum fitting on the intake.

the 200r4 tranny doesnt need a vacuum line

the distributor needs a vacuum that you can get from the front of an edelbrock carb or any other carb. Only use the vacuum advance port that creates vacuum above ~1000 rpm. You can use Y or T vacuum fittings to also get vacuum to the 2 hoses that come under the heater box to the climate controls inside to control where air comes out of the vents. 

The PCV can get vacuum from the big port on front of the edelbrock carb. 

Plug any other vacuum ports


----------



## ed1983

kool thanks coupedts bolted the tranny already now im gonna level it out thanks 4 all ur info bro greatly appriciated:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## CoupeDTS

goooood time to sandblast or wire wheel or grind down everything you can and reinforce and paint!


----------



## juiced84caddy

CoupeDTS said:


> brake booster can get vacuum from the back of a edelbrock carb or a vacuum fitting on the intake.
> 
> the 200r4 tranny doesnt need a vacuum line
> 
> the distributor needs a vacuum that you can get from the front of an edelbrock carb or any other carb. Only use the vacuum advance port that creates vacuum above ~1000 rpm. You can use Y or T vacuum fittings to also get vacuum to the 2 hoses that come under the heater box to the climate controls inside to control where air comes out of the vents.
> 
> The PCV can get vacuum from the big port on front of the edelbrock carb.
> 
> Plug any other vacuum ports


I am gong to run a TBI so I guess I will have to look into that somewhere, I didn't even think about the heater control vacuum, thanks for the info.


----------



## ed1983

do u take the bolt out that holds the tranny underneath the kar then push the motor back?


----------



## CoupeDTS

no i left the tranny exactly where it was originally. i slid the motor onto the tranny then welded the mounts on the frame then took the motor up and out and welded in the mounts better then put the motor in and attached to tranny. Once the engine mounts are bolted/welded to the place you want them then you can move the tranny wherever you want because the motor has a set place now.


----------



## ed1983

CoupeDTS said:


> no i left the tranny exactly where it was originally. i slid the motor onto the tranny then welded the mounts on the frame then took the motor up and out and welded in the mounts better then put the motor in and attached to tranny. Once the engine mounts are bolted/welded to the place you want them then you can move the tranny wherever you want because the motor has a set place now.


 thanks coupe ur fuckin awesome


----------



## dropped81

what trannys do 84 coupe devilles come with i got the 4100?


----------



## CoupeDTS

dropped81 said:


> what trannys do 84 coupe devilles come with i got the 4100?


200 4r


----------



## pink63impala

Got some headers to put on if it ain't 110 degrees out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GRADE 8 BOLTS SHOULD WORK FOR THE MOTOR MOUNTS RIGHT? GOT MY MOUNTS THE OTHER DAY


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> GRADE 8 BOLTS SHOULD WORK FOR THE MOTOR MOUNTS RIGHT? GOT MY MOUNTS THE OTHER DAY


the long bolt through them or the bolts to bolt the mount to the frame?

Either way is ok but its best to use the original long bolts (1 on each side) that go through the mounts because they are pointed at the end and it will save you a big headache not having to try a million times to get that bolt through the holes when setting the motor in :yes: And the nut on the end is tapered and wont back out. Hopefully you saved the bolts from your original motor


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fuck! lol i cut them off the lil short 1s that hold the monts to frame


----------



## Dylante63

why would you cut them off? easy to find a replacements though


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> fuck! lol i cut them off the lil short 1s that hold the monts to frame


thats ok, those just get new grade 8s with nylon lock nuts. You just want the original long bolts that go through both motor mounts to hold the engine in.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the bolts wasnt long they where real short??


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> the bolts wasnt long they where real short??


hmmm, wonder where i got mine then. Maybe i grabbed em from the junkyard


----------



## pink63impala

The original long bolts are long enuff.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i dont get what long bolts yall talking about??? i had 3 bolts on each mount and was real short


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> i dont get what long bolts yall talking about??? i had 3 bolts on each mount and was real short


the bolt that connects the motor mount on the frame to the motor mount on the engine.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

my bolt was like 2 inches or less big


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> my bolt was like 2 inches or less big


oh wait, you werent swapping out a 4100 youre swapping out a TPI or something right?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

was a 4100 in my 85 im replacing it with a chevy


----------



## CoupeDTS

must be thinking of a different bolt or something


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

nah not me cuz i just grinded them off an they were real small


----------



## CoupeDTS

I dont even know how you would grind them off or why. Which means were still talking bout different bolts. These ones hold the motor in. They sit horizontal facing forwards. Theres only 2. When you set the motor in you slide these bolts in and that holds it in there. Not the bolts that hold the motor mount to the frame.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

o shit lol my bad guys yea i was talking about the bolts that holds the motor mounts to the frame lol


----------



## pink63impala

Ya thems a bitch to get off .I just cut them off


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA I WAS WRENCHING THE BOLT OFF BUT THE OTHER SIDE WAS KEEP TURNING WITH THE BOLT SO I SAID FUCK IT AND GRINDED THEM HOES OFF LOL SO I GRADE 8 BOLT WILL WORK RIGHT


----------



## pink63impala

Ya .I just welded mine in


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea,dont got a welder but going to bolt them up


----------



## ed1983

COUPE DTS CAN YOU CLICK THE LINK TO SEE IF MY MOTOR MOUNTS ARE WHERE YOUR MOTOR MOUNTS ARE?


----------



## ed1983

IT LOOKS A LITTLE CROOKED TO ME, WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## Dylante63

you need to put a level on it, a pic isnt gonna tell you


----------



## ed1983

LOOKS KIND OF CROOKED HUH?


----------



## ed1983




----------



## ed1983




----------



## CoupeDTS

CoupeDTS said:


> heres where my motor mounts are





ed1983 said:


> COUPE DTS CAN YOU CLICK THE LINK TO SEE IF MY MOTOR MOUNTS ARE WHERE YOUR MOTOR MOUNTS ARE?


compare those pics

the other pic looks ok, your water pump bolts look about even. Stick a 2x4 across fender to fender and measure down to those water pump bolts. It may not LOOK level but you know it is. The cylinder banks are offset on a sbc so one is further out than the other and makes things look different. But line up something on the block or water pump bolts and it should be right


----------



## CoupeDTS

make sure your gear shifter can select all the gears so you arent too far out of whack but it looks pretty close to me


----------



## ed1983




----------



## ed1983




----------



## ed1983

CoupeDTS said:


> make sure your gear shifter can select all the gears so you arent too far out of whack but it looks pretty close to me


 Thanks coupedts you have been very helpful dog


----------



## CoupeDTS

looks like ur doin a good job. Looks clean too


----------



## jak89

ed1983 said:


>



IS THAT A CHEVY 350? 
IM BOUT TO DO THE 4100 TO CHEVY 350 SWAP MYSELF AND IM TRYIN TO GET AS MUCH INFO AS I CAN BEFORE I START. I GOT A FEW MOTORS LINED UP JUST WAITIN FOR THE BEST DEAL


----------



## CoupeDTS

jak89 said:


> IS THAT A CHEVY 350?
> IM BOUT TO DO THE 4100 TO CHEVY 350 SWAP MYSELF AND IM TRYIN TO GET AS MUCH INFO AS I CAN BEFORE I START. I GOT A FEW MOTORS LINED UP JUST WAITIN FOR THE BEST DEAL


read this topic it has everything you need to know


----------



## ed1983

CoupeDTS said:


> looks like ur doin a good job. Looks clean too


 THANKS COUPEDTS COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WIT OUT U N THIS TOPIC HOMIE


----------



## ed1983

CoupeDTS said:


> read this topic it has everything you need to know


 X1983:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## jak89

I have read it twice. 

I was wondering if thats a chevy motor because of the color I saw somewhere else where that color is for a 350 rocket I think it was a buick motor or somethin, just curious?


----------



## CoupeDTS

not puttin you down but if you cant tell right away thats a small block chevy you havent seen many engines. Olds and buick motors have wider intakes and alot of times oil fill tubes in the front of the motor sticking up. All the brackets are different in front and pretty much looks all different. Once you see enough of them you know right away. Small block chevys all look the same about 69-85 no matter if they are 283 305 350 383 400 same with olds motors the 307 350 all look the same just different inside bores. Doesnt matter what color you paint em, you dont have to paint a chevy motor orange and a buick motor teal or a olds motor blue


----------



## jak89

Your right, I havent seen many v8 motors. I know you dont have to paint them a specific color was just wonderin. I just came from the 240sx world ask me anything about them and ill know. 

Anyway I just got a 85 fleetwood broughham d'elegance coupe and i cant wait to get that 4100 outta there I hate it and I've only had it for a week. 

You think its reasonable to think that you can do this swap in 2 days if your 90% prepared?


----------



## CoupeDTS

jak89 said:


> Your right, I havent seen many v8 motors. I know you dont have to paint them a specific color was just wonderin. I just came from the 240sx world ask me anything about them and ill know.
> 
> Anyway I just got a 85 fleetwood broughham d'elegance coupe and i cant wait to get that 4100 outta there I hate it and I've only had it for a week.
> 
> You think its reasonable to think that you can do this swap in 2 days if your 90% prepared?


took me a month and a half and I thought I did it pretty fast. Other cars Ive done in a week or so but any swap you will run into alot of issues. Anytime you put together a motor you figure all the big costs but there are TONS of little things to buy that really add up and you end up going to the parts store 20 times for. 

Maybe now that I know EVERYTHING needed to do the swap I could do it in a few days with some help and working all day into the night. Theres just so many details youre almost sure to get something wrong. Takes awhile to work all the bugs out and get it running good and not leaking and all that. 

I hear you on the new to V8 world, I was there once too lol. Just dont build too big of an engine because the stock motor was only 140hp or something so the tranny isnt built too strong. I know my tranny doesnt like when I floor it so I try to take er easy.


----------



## ed1983

jak89 said:


> I have read it twice.
> 
> I was wondering if thats a chevy motor because of the color I saw somewhere else where that color is for a 350 rocket I think it was a buick motor or somethin, just curious?


ITS A CHEVY BRO I JUS PAINTED RED


----------



## jak89

I got a question about leveling out the motor, If you leave the tranny in and drop the motor in with the mounts and let it sit on its own weight and bolt the tranny up wont it be pretty much level?


----------



## CoupeDTS

all that weight it can shift anyway it wants easily. The tranny is only held on by one mount on the tailshaft, up by the motor it can twist. I sat mine in and it needed some adjustment. Its not hard ya just gotta do it if you want it done right.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

CoupeDTS said:


> make sure your gear shifter can select all the gears so you arent too far out of whack but it looks pretty close to me


this is why i converted to a floor shifter...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

CoupeDTS said:


> heres my wiring harness. See I deleted the one mounted up by the wiper arm motor and just used the one in the firewall


yo, they make those dist caps for olds hei too :wow: ?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

64 CRAWLING said:


> YEA I WAS WRENCHING THE BOLT OFF BUT THE OTHER SIDE WAS KEEP TURNING WITH THE BOLT SO I SAID FUCK IT AND GRINDED THEM HOES OFF LOL SO I GRADE 8 BOLT WILL WORK RIGHT


i wouldnt have fucked with them either... i did an olds 350 instead so i got to keep my motor mounts from the 307. lucky me


----------



## HARDLUCK88

jak89 said:


> Your right, I havent seen many v8 motors. I know you dont have to paint them a specific color was just wonderin. I just came from the 240sx world ask me anything about them and ill know.
> 
> Anyway I just got a 85 fleetwood broughham d'elegance coupe and i cant wait to get that 4100 outta there I hate it and I've only had it for a week.
> 
> You think its reasonable to think that you can do this swap in 2 days if your 90% prepared?


if you can find an olds 350 it will go a lot smoother. preferably a pre 1977 350 block.


----------



## CoupeDTS

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yo, they make those dist caps for olds hei too :wow: ?


i dont know if they are the same. On my 4100 the caps looked the same but the only difference was it screwed down instead of those hooks that are in HEI caps. So I had to melt out the hooks to make it work on my 4100. Then it make it around the block before the engine blew  So it was a waste


----------



## HARDLUCK88

CoupeDTS said:


> i dont know if they are the same. On my 4100 the caps looked the same but the only difference was it screwed down instead of those hooks that are in HEI caps. So I had to melt out the hooks to make it work on my 4100. Then it make it around the block before the engine blew  So it was a waste


 that shit would match my cadi perfect...


----------



## jak89

I got my motor its a 1978 chevy 4 bolt main. it was recently went through and freshened up it has the quadrajet carb and got to hear it run before i got it for 300 gonna be swappin em out here in a lil bit....gonna see how tough or weak the 4100 really is.


----------



## CoupeDTS

jak89 said:


> I got my motor its a 1978 chevy 4 bolt main. it was recently went through and freshened up it has the quadrajet carb and got to hear it run before i got it for 300 gonna be swappin em out here in a lil bit....gonna see how tough or weak the 4100 really is.


4100 was only 140 hp, decent torque tho


----------



## ed1983

A COUPEDTS WUT KIND OF POWER STEERING PUMP DID U USE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

U CAN USE THE CHEVY 1


----------



## CoupeDTS

yep whatever bolts on to the motor (chevy)


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> U CAN USE THE CHEVY 1


nice grille :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hey thanks hope it will be going on the 2dr when painted


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## juiced84caddy

*My 350 Swap I wanted to share*

Just wanted to thank everyone that contributed to this thread, especially CoupeDTS. You all taught me a lot and saved me a ton of money. I just wanted to share my pics from the swap I just did. I used a brand new Chevy 350 4 bolt main, and a fuel injection kit from Howell EFI. I haven't seen anyone else do a fuel injection yet so if you have any questions I would be happy to answer them so I can contribute a little too.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ahh thats dope!! i still havent dropped mine yet! still a few things i need to do before i bolt up the 700r4


----------



## CoupeDTS

juiced84caddy said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone that contributed to this thread, especially CoupeDTS. You all taught me a lot and saved me a ton of money. I just wanted to share my pics from the swap I just did. I used a brand new Chevy 350 4 bolt main, and a fuel injection kit from Howell EFI. I haven't seen anyone else do a fuel injection yet so if you have any questions I would be happy to answer them so I can contribute a little too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 377426
> 
> 
> View attachment 377431
> 
> 
> View attachment 377433
> 
> 
> View attachment 377436
> 
> 
> View attachment 377441
> 
> 
> View attachment 377444
> 
> 
> View attachment 377450
> 
> 
> View attachment 377457
> 
> 
> View attachment 377466
> 
> 
> View attachment 377469


damn thats very nice. Didnt think FI and a/c can still look so good and clean :wow: Thats like the best setup to have! Definately report your gas mileage numbers Im curious what you get city and highway. If you have 175/70/14's you multiply your mileage by .85 to get actual mileage remember. Very clean i love that.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

juiced84caddy said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone that contributed to this thread, especially CoupeDTS. You all taught me a lot and saved me a ton of money. I just wanted to share my pics from the swap I just did. I used a brand new Chevy 350 4 bolt main, and a fuel injection kit from Howell EFI. I haven't seen anyone else do a fuel injection yet so if you have any questions I would be happy to answer them so I can contribute a little too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 377426
> 
> 
> View attachment 377431
> 
> 
> View attachment 377433
> 
> 
> View attachment 377436
> 
> 
> View attachment 377441
> 
> 
> View attachment 377444
> 
> 
> View attachment 377450
> 
> 
> View attachment 377457
> 
> 
> View attachment 377466
> 
> 
> View attachment 377469


sweet dude looks great!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

CoupeDTS said:


> damn thats very nice. Didnt think FI and a/c can still look so good and clean :wow: Thats like the best setup to have! Definately report your gas mileage numbers Im curious what you get city and highway. If you have 175/70/14's you multiply your mileage by .85 to get actual mileage remember. Very clean i love that.


how did you come up with this number? i have always been wondering how to calculate my mileage, i have that tire size as well. im going to take a 3 hour drive north to a car show tomorrow morning, and provided my car doesnt shit the bed i had planned on calculating my fuel economy using the odometer on my gps. i also just put exactly 20 gallons in my tank so we will see what an olds 350 with a 3 speed and a q-jet will do...


----------



## CoupeDTS

HARDLUCK88 said:


> how did you come up with this number? i have always been wondering how to calculate my mileage, i have that tire size as well. im going to take a 3 hour drive north to a car show tomorrow morning, and provided my car doesnt shit the bed i had planned on calculating my fuel economy using the odometer on my gps. i also just put exactly 20 gallons in my tank so we will see what an olds 350 with a 3 speed and a q-jet will do...


tire size calculator. difference is 14.6% so if you went 300 miles on your odometer multiply by .85 and thats your actual miles traveled 255 miles. If you are doing 70mph multiply by .85 and thats your actual speed 59.5mph


----------



## CoupeDTS

Last time i checked mine this year i got between 17 and 18 miles per gallon highway that aint too bad for a 5000lbs car, 355 carbed, RV cam


----------



## ed1983

that little tail hangin down does n e body know which way its supposed to turn oreillys said it kan go down to tha left or tha right? 4 tha swap?


----------



## CoupeDTS

from that angle it would be best to go left


----------



## HARDLUCK88

CoupeDTS said:


> tire size calculator. difference is 14.6% so if you went 300 miles on your odometer multiply by .85 and thats your actual miles traveled 255 miles. If you are doing 70mph multiply by .85 and thats your actual speed 59.5mph


hmm that doesnt agree with my data


----------



## CoupeDTS

HARDLUCK88 said:


> hmm that doesnt agree with my data


 stock tire size for 80s deville/fleetwood is 215/75/15, for a big body 235/70/15, basically same diameter, go from there


----------



## The12thMan

juiced84caddy said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone that contributed to this thread, especially CoupeDTS. You all taught me a lot and saved me a ton of money. I just wanted to share my pics from the swap I just did. I used a brand new Chevy 350 4 bolt main, and a fuel injection kit from Howell EFI. I haven't seen anyone else do a fuel injection yet so if you have any questions I would be happy to answer them so I can contribute a little too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 377426
> 
> 
> View attachment 377431
> 
> 
> View attachment 377433
> 
> 
> View attachment 377436
> 
> 
> View attachment 377441
> 
> 
> View attachment 377444
> 
> 
> View attachment 377450
> 
> 
> View attachment 377457
> 
> 
> View attachment 377466
> 
> 
> View attachment 377469


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!! I'm about to do the same thing in the next few months,I'll be definitely hitten you up for any advice u can give me


----------



## drunken86

love all the info but maybe i missed something the 4100 is fuel injected and mine is carbed wut do i do about the fuel pump situation this is my first time swappin a caddy motor to a chevy motor just tryin not to miss to much is all any info helps and thanks homies


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ELECTRIC FUEL PUMP


----------



## ed1983

Finally!!!! Bolted my motor mounts in!!!!!!!!! Post pics later it was a fuckin bitch tho


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i still aint do mine yet,i got to mount the tranny to the motor then hook the drive shaft and see where my mounts will sit


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> i still aint do mine yet,i got to mount the tranny to the motor then hook the drive shaft and see where my mounts will sit


Tranny is going to sit on the crossmember and only have a little bit of movement forward or back so that should get you in the ballpark. Definately dont put the driveshaft all the way in the tranny unless the back end is locked up on 14" strokes or it will jam in there if you do


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

good info so leave about 2 oe so inches of slip out??


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> good info so leave about 2 oe so inches of slip out??


hmmm, id have to measure mine for sure how far it is out of the tranny when slammed. I left my tranny exactly where it was stock so you could do it that way or I could get you those numbers


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THAT WILL WORK,WHEN EVER YOU GET TO IT BE COOL,:h5:


----------



## Blvd Beast

well we yanked the stock 4.1 out it had blown and hole thru the block and had corroded internally aswell, all i can say is wat a piece of shit of an engine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

CoupeDTS said:


> stock tire size for 80s deville/fleetwood is 215/75/15, for a big body 235/70/15, basically same diameter, go from there


yeah but i have a 3 speed with 3.08 gears too on the factory cluster its off by up to 35 i think


----------



## CoupeDTS

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yeah but i have a 3 speed with 3.08 gears too on the factory cluster its off by up to 35 i think


how you got 3.08 gears?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

fukcking server :mad


----------



## HARDLUCK88

dude i just typed a whole responce, and it got deleted. so fuck it, long story short, its a th350 trans, with a 3.08 gear, i had to gear it that way because the stok trans was mated to a 4 spd 3100 motor, rear end from a coupe. the original rear end from the th2004r was toasted and then when i put in the 350 olds with th350, the rearend had to get regeared to 3.08


----------



## CoupeDTS

gotcha


----------



## Blvd Beast

great topic real imformative, il be posting pics soon


----------



## Lowridingmike

Blvd Beast said:


> great topic real imformative, il be posting pics soon


x2 My 4100 just died of course (fuel injectors aren't spraying) so It'll be a 305 with my freshly rebuilt 200r4! 305 came out a 80's SS monte, just needs a gasket kit (has a small leak somewhere). Has aftermarket intake, Has headers on it but they have to go back to the guy the motor came from so dunno if I should find some old stock manifolds or what headers will fit. Haven't gotten that far yet. After I wire the new motor it may sound dumb but what do I give power to for all the lights and other crap to work? What I had in mind doing already was using the old chevy power steering/heat/ac stuff, running my own hots, ground, ignitions system but after that I'd be dumbfounded to how to wire anything else in w/o doing it manually via a chilton diagram which loaned out like a dummy and forgot who to. There's gotta be an easier way to tap into everythign and just give one thing power than re-doing what all you want to work?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Lowridingmike said:


> x2 My 4100 just died of course (fuel injectors aren't spraying) so It'll be a 305 with my freshly rebuilt 200r4! 305 came out a 80's SS monte, just needs a gasket kit (has a small leak somewhere). Has aftermarket intake, Has headers on it but they have to go back to the guy the motor came from so dunno if I should find some old stock manifolds or what headers will fit. Haven't gotten that far yet. After I wire the new motor it may sound dumb but what do I give power to for all the lights and other crap to work? What I had in mind doing already was using the old chevy power steering/heat/ac stuff, running my own hots, ground, ignitions system but after that I'd be dumbfounded to how to wire anything else in w/o doing it manually via a chilton diagram which loaned out like a dummy and forgot who to. There's gotta be an easier way to tap into everythign and just give one thing power than re-doing what all you want to work?


all your answers are probably in the last 10 pages or so


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Blvd Beast

my choice is a used LS1 with full running gear in good condition or a crate 290hp 350, crate bit dearer and prob less hassle coz i can bolt up 2 stock trans wat everyone think?


----------



## Blvd Beast




----------



## CoupeDTS

i would hate to wire up fuel injection but if you can tackle it then be different and do a ls1


----------



## Blvd Beast

CoupeDTS said:


> i would hate to wire up fuel injection but if you can tackle it then be different and do a ls1


allgood i know a wiring genious


----------



## Blvd Beast

Bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I FOUND SHORTY HEADERS FOR REL CHEAP FROM A GUY,HE SAID THEY WHERE FOR A S-10,WILL THEY FIT???


----------



## CoupeDTS

if they point straight down no


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HERE THEY ARE,WISHED THEY WERE THE KIND YOU HAD BUT FOR THE PRICE OF 40 BUCKS WHY NOT IF THEY WILL FIT ON MY BLOCK AND HAVE NO ISSUES GOING INTO THE LAC NOT HITTING ANYTHING


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> View attachment 407254
> HERE THEY ARE,WISHED THEY WERE THE KIND YOU HAD BUT FOR THE PRICE OF 40 BUCKS WHY NOT IF THEY WILL FIT ON MY BLOCK AND HAVE NO ISSUES GOING INTO THE LAC NOT HITTING ANYTHING


hmm, you could research if s10 headers work on G bodys then you would know for sure. From what i see that driver side one comes out a ways on the middle tubes and thats where your steering is from the firewall, I might be wrong or it might clear but thats what I can see from that. If you got them cheap take them to a powdercoater and have them ceramic coat them and they will be like new.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING ABOUT THE DRIVER SIDE HITTING THE STEERING SHAFT ???


----------



## Mr California

ttt


----------



## 512Dogg

So if I'm correct I can just drop a olds 350 in my 80 coupe and motor will bolt up with no problems.


----------



## CoupeDTS

It would go in the 85 and later I'm sure cuz they put olds 307s in some of them, not sure on the early 80s


----------



## Blvd Beast

64 CRAWLING said:


> View attachment 407254
> HERE THEY ARE,WISHED THEY WERE THE KIND YOU HAD BUT FOR THE PRICE OF 40 BUCKS WHY NOT IF THEY WILL FIT ON MY BLOCK AND HAVE NO ISSUES GOING INTO THE LAC NOT HITTING ANYTHING


did they hit?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THEY GOT SOLD, FROM WHAT I UNDERSTANDING NOT ALL SHORTY HEADERS WILL WORK ONLY CERTAIN KINDS CORRECT?


----------



## IMPALA863

64 CRAWLING said:


> View attachment 407254
> HERE THEY ARE,WISHED THEY WERE THE KIND YOU HAD BUT FOR THE PRICE OF 40 BUCKS WHY NOT IF THEY WILL FIT ON MY BLOCK AND HAVE NO ISSUES GOING INTO THE LAC NOT HITTING ANYTHING





CoupeDTS said:


> hmm, you could research if s10 headers work on G bodys then you would know for sure. From what i see that driver side one comes out a ways on the middle tubes and thats where your steering is from the firewall, I might be wrong or it might clear but thats what I can see from that. If you got them cheap take them to a powdercoater and have them ceramic coat them and they will be like new.





64 CRAWLING said:


> I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING ABOUT THE DRIVER SIDE HITTING THE STEERING SHAFT ???


THEY WILL FIT A GBODY,,HAD THOSE ON MY CUTLASS


----------



## IMPALA863

512Dogg said:


> So if I'm correct I can just drop a olds 350 in my 80 coupe and motor will bolt up with no problems.


:yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IMPALA863 said:


> THEY WILL FIT A GBODY,,HAD THOSE ON MY CUTLASS


BUT I THOUGHT IF I FIT A G BODY IT FIT A LAC FROM WAT THEY SAID??


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> BUT I THOUGHT IF I FIT A G BODY IT FIT A LAC FROM WAT THEY SAID??


:yes:


----------



## IMPALA863

64 CRAWLING said:


> BUT I THOUGHT IF I FIT A G BODY IT FIT A LAC FROM WAT THEY SAID??


I DONT C Y THEY WUDNT,,I TRYED SUM ON MY 63 BUT THEY HIT ON THE PASSENGER SIDE SO I HADA EXCHANGE FOR BLOCK HUGGERS,,BUT DAZ CUZ ITS A X FRAME


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

we talkin bout cadillacs not impalas homie


----------



## IMPALA863

64 CRAWLING said:


> we talkin bout cadillacs not impalas homie


I KNOW BUT I FIGURED TO THROW THAT IN JUZ IN CASE IF NEEDED


----------



## Blvd Beast

ttt


----------



## ed1983

A COUPE DTS WUT KIND OF FUEL PUMP R U USING? LEARNED THA HARD WAY THA ORIGINAL 1 2 THA ENGINE AINT GONNA WORK:facepalm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ed1983 said:


> A COUPE DTS WUT KIND OF FUEL PUMP R U USING? LEARNED THA HARD WAY THA ORIGINAL 1 2 THA ENGINE AINT GONNA WORK:facepalm:


prolly gona have to get an electric fuel pump, better prolly to get an external tank one, one of the downs of using a SBC instead of a SBO...


----------



## ed1983

HARDLUCK88 said:


> prolly gona have to get an electric fuel pump, better prolly to get an external tank one, one of the downs of using a SBC instead of a SBO...


kool thanks hardluck88 appriciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## 512Dogg

CoupeDTS said:


> It would go in the 85 and later I'm sure cuz they put olds 307s in some of them, not sure on the early 80s


 since i dont weld can i drop the motor in make sure its lined up and jb weld the mounts(temp) in place, take out the 350 then drill in the mount bolts in place and be done???


----------



## IMPALA863

512Dogg said:


> since i dont weld can i drop the motor in make sure its lined up and jb weld the mounts(temp) in place, take out the 350 then drill in the mount bolts in place and be done???


YEA AS LONG AS ITS TEMP AND DONT RUN IT LIKE THAT,,BUT ONLY PROBLEM *MAYBE* IS GET A WRENCH ON DA BOTTOM TO HOLD DA NUT WHILE U TIGHTEN DA BOLT,,CUZ IT ALREADY IS A TIGHT FIT,,BUT TRY IT,,IT WNT HURT


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ed1983 said:


> kool thanks hardluck88 appriciate it:thumbsup:


post pics if u get a chance :420:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

HARDLUCK88 said:


> post pics if u get a chance :420:


also if you are staying carb your prolly going to need a fuel regulator


----------



## 512Dogg

IMPALA863 said:


> YEA AS LONG AS ITS TEMP AND DONT RUN IT LIKE THAT,,BUT ONLY PROBLEM *MAYBE* IS GET A WRENCH ON DA BOTTOM TO HOLD DA NUT WHILE U TIGHTEN DA BOLT,,CUZ IT ALREADY IS A TIGHT FIT,,BUT TRY IT,,IT WNT HURT


Ok thanks, gotta take finish taking out this 368


----------



## CoupeDTS

ed1983 said:


> A COUPE DTS WUT KIND OF FUEL PUMP R U USING? LEARNED THA HARD WAY THA ORIGINAL 1 2 THA ENGINE AINT GONNA WORK:facepalm:


Its the $30 one at speedway motors.com its lasted 4 years now no problems. Its like a 4-8psi or something. Mount it on the frame by your old fuel filter. Wire it through an oil pressure sender if possible, diagrams come with it. Otherwise if wired 2 come on when key is on don't keep your key on with the engine off.

I have a new chrome pressure regulator if ur interested


----------



## CoupeDTS

512Dogg said:


> since i dont weld can i drop the motor in make sure its lined up and jb weld the mounts(temp) in place, take out the 350 then drill in the mount bolts in place and be done???


Just mark on the frame where they were at no need to glue them on. And they are right your biggest obstacle will be getting a wrench inside the frame. If you have a lot of tools you can usually find something that will work. Level the motor out good and make sure its not too far back or forward for the tranny to have all its connections made. Best 2 keep the tranny exactly where it was then put the motor in.


----------



## 512Dogg

CoupeDTS said:


> Just mark on the frame where they were at no need to glue them on. And they are right your biggest obstacle will be getting a wrench inside the frame. If you have a lot of tools you can usually find something that will work. Level the motor out good and make sure its not too far back or forward for the tranny to have all its connections made. Best 2 keep the tranny exactly where it was then put the motor in.


 so i should take out my 368,leave the tranny exactly were it is and when i go to put the 350 in bolt the motor up to the tranny the make my marks, level it out sounds easy,,,:dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn that sounds like a lot of work


----------



## IMPALA863

512Dogg said:


> so i should take out my 368,leave the tranny exactly were it is and when i go to put the 350 in bolt the motor up to the tranny the make my marks, level it out sounds easy,,,:dunno:


IT WUD BE BEST/EASIER IF U TAKE IT OUT WIT DA MOTOR AND PUT IT IN BOLTED TO THE MOTOR ALREADY AND MAKE SURE U BOLT THE TRANSMISSION FIRST TO DA CROSSMEMBER THEN U CAN GO FROM THERE


----------



## CoupeDTS

512Dogg said:


> so i should take out my 368,leave the tranny exactly were it is and when i go to put the 350 in bolt the motor up to the tranny the make my marks, level it out sounds easy,,,:dunno:


that's what I did. U don't have to bolt the tranny up when u drop the motor in to make marks, it has guides it will slip into then u could put 1 or 2 bolts in if u want. If this was a g body I wouldn't recommend separating the tranny and motor but caddys have a lot more room and the bolts are easy to get to. I just put a board under the tranny with a jackstand under it to hold the tranny in place.

If u do keep the two attached, a way to mark exactly where the tranny was is right before u pull it measure the gap the driveshaft yoke is coming out of the tailshaft, then when u put the new motor in adjust it forward or back til that same gap of driveshaft is sticking out of the tailshaft. Just don't raise or lower the back end when doing this because that throws it all off


----------



## ARE

ed1983 said:


> kool thanks hardluck88 appriciate it:thumbsup:


Sup Ed1983! Gotta go with that $30 doller fuel pump. Smokin deal compared to others out there. Grab a fuel pump cover plate too! Oh and dont forget your mechanic gloves!! :roflmao:


----------



## pink63impala

Dts did u ever find ant better options for the throttle and tv cable
?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> Dts did u ever find ant better options for the throttle and tv cable
> ?


hmmm what problem did we have? 

Universal throttle cables work fine, steel braided or just black ones. Also work best with the lokar type carb bracket, otherwise you have to rig up some washers for the normal style brackets.

TV cable i got a universal and the only problem was where it meets the tranny it was too small and didnt seal. I used big rubber washers to solve that, maybe a 700r4 tv cable would work out for people better. The stainless ones are nice.


----------



## pink63impala

ya the tv cable was the one i was wondering if anyone had used a different cable that sealed up properly.. gotta pick up the cable soon,dont want to fiddle with a leak forever...


----------



## hearse

i have a 400 sbc that came with a car i bought. i was told its basically a 350 bored so i'd be golden followin gall these pages to put it in my 81 right?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> ya the tv cable was the one i was wondering if anyone had used a different cable that sealed up properly.. gotta pick up the cable soon,dont want to fiddle with a leak forever...


I remember at the time I was trying to find a caprice or some car that came with a 2004r or 700r4 and a sbc and get the replacement cable for one of those cuz it would fit the tranny and be long enough to get up to the carb of a sbc


----------



## CoupeDTS

hearse said:


> i have a 400 sbc that came with a car i bought. i was told its basically a 350 bored so i'd be golden followin gall these pages to put it in my 81 right?


Yep


----------



## Blvd Beast

puttin in work on mine on saturday


----------



## CoupeDTS

Love to see work


----------



## pink63impala

COUPE do you have any directins for hooking the lockup up?


----------



## CoupeDTS

ya... have to dig em up...

but if you can follow what im saying it goes like this

you have 1 12v wire that comes into the driverside of the tranny through the new plug, that wire goes to the red wire on the lockup solenoid inside the tranny towards the converter, then the black wire of the lockup solenoid goes to that pressure switch inside the tranny, the kit comes with one of these, these are the only 2 parts that have wires going to them also. So the 12v flows through the lockup solenoid but the pressure switch grounds itself out when it detects a line pressure in the tranny that means you are in 4th gear and so it completes the circuit for the lockup solenoid to kick on.


----------



## CoupeDTS

this is what the 2004r valve body looks like and the pressure sensor










this is a 700r4 but the wiring is the same you can see the wiring like I explained

I replaced the lockup solenoid when i did this, they were only like $20 so why not


----------



## Blvd Beast

coupe, could u post a pic of the hedders u used homie?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i heard box caprice shorty headers work to


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SBC-Cer...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5887212dd3

Search ceramic monte carlo headers on ebay that's what I got, they've actually came down in price a bit


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> i heard box caprice shorty headers work to


Yep should be same thing same headers


----------



## Blvd Beast

koo


----------



## Kadillac G

I keep getting mixed info. Some say that the olds 307 I'll drop in and bolt up to the tranny just fine. And others say no. Which is it cuz my engine locked up and need to replace it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

my 90 had a 307 with a 200r4 droped the 350 right inplace so it should fit


----------



## Kadillac G

Sorry forgot to say its a ht4100 engine that's in there now


----------



## KAKALAK

Kadillac G said:


> I keep getting mixed info. Some say that the olds 307 I'll drop in and bolt up to the tranny just fine. And others say no. Which is it cuz my engine locked up and need to replace it


:burn: :burn: could just take the motor out and find outs whats seized and then emory paper it off, lube with grease and put back together. I could see the pistons seizing up in the cylinders but not the rods or cam bearings causing your motor not to turn. :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Just get the junk motor out that's step 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

KAKALAK said:


> :burn: :burn: could just take the motor out and find outs whats seized and then emory paper it off, lube with grease and put back together. I could see the pistons seizing up in the cylinders but not the rods or cam bearings causing your motor not to turn. :dunno:


But wOuldnt it be easier just to take out the motor and replace it with the 307 that doesn't have problems? When I bought this car I had every intention on replacing the motor. I wanted it to get me to NC then I would junk the motor. My options here in Florida are limited.


----------



## Kadillac G

CoupeDTS said:


> Just get the junk motor out that's step 1 :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Kadillac G said:


> But wOuldnt it be easier just to take out the motor and replace it with the 307 that doesn't have problems? When I bought this car I had every intention on replacing the motor. I wanted it to get me to NC then I would junk the motor. My options here in Florida are limited.


yeah but do you have a 307?


----------



## Kadillac G

KAKALAK said:


> yeah but do you have a 307?


There's one for sale in cocoa for $200. But before I buy it I wanted to make sure cuz I don't think he has the transmission. I remember my 87 fleetwood having a 307. Would that mean I don't have to relocate the motor mounts?


----------



## Kadillac G

Ok come to find out the caddys and cuttys had the exact same transmission ( at least the 5.0 307 did anyways) anybody know if I have to move MOTOR mounts? I'm trying to replace this bullshit 4100 without having to relocate the motor mounts. Just drop in and bolt


----------



## CoupeDTS

Kadillac G said:


> Ok come to find out the caddys and cuttys had the exact same transmission ( at least the 5.0 307 did anyways) anybody know if I have to move MOTOR mounts? I'm trying to replace this bullshit 4100 without having to relocate the motor mounts. Just drop in and bolt


apaaaaarantly, they both share the same part number on the motor mount. That right there blows my mind. I would be even more shocked if the mount was in the same bolt holes on the frame. :wow:


----------



## dj kurse 1

I had an 80 brougham coupe and it had a 307 olds engine in it that replaced the og diesel engine it had. Then the 307 went bad and got what I was told another 307 and turns out I bought a smaller v8 olds engine but everything bolted up fine...till that smaller v8 gave out as well due to using the harmonic balancer off of the 307 to the smaller v8 think it was a 252???? Eventually sold the brougham coupe, which I still regret cause I could have used the frame for my current 80 coupe...oh well
Good luck to ya on your engine swap


----------



## Kadillac G

CoupeDTS said:


> apaaaaarantly, they both share the same part number on the motor mount. That right there blows my mind. I would be even more shocked if the mount was in the same bolt holes on the frame. :wow:


I did a search on motor mounts for 82 fleet and 84 olds and two different motor mounts came up for each :dunno: what year did you cross ref DTS? Your giving me hope !!!!!!


----------



## Kadillac G

dj kurse 1 said:


> I had an 80 brougham coupe and it had a 307 olds engine in it that replaced the og diesel engine it had. Then the 307 went bad and got what I was told another 307 and turns out I bought a smaller v8 olds engine but everything bolted up fine...till that smaller v8 gave out as well due to using the harmonic balancer off of the 307 to the smaller v8 think it was a 252???? Eventually sold the brougham coupe, which I still regret cause I could have used the frame for my current 80 coupe...oh well
> Good luck to ya on your engine swap


Thanks bro. Good luck on your transmission quest!


----------



## KAKALAK

Kadillac G said:


> There's one for sale in cocoa for $200. But before I buy it I wanted to make sure cuz I don't think he has the transmission. I remember my 87 fleetwood having a 307. Would that mean I don't have to relocate the motor mounts?


I just sold my tranny to the junkyard :burn: along with the 307 :burn: Maybe I can get it back :dunno: LMK if you are interested and I'll go by and see if they still got it. :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Kadillac G said:


> I did a search on motor mounts for 82 fleet and 84 olds and two different motor mounts came up for each :dunno: what year did you cross ref DTS? Your giving me hope !!!!!!


83 lac with 4100 and a 89 brougham with 307


----------



## Kadillac G

Ok I see. The 307 would have to come from a Cadillac , not from an olds if I want a straight up drop in the engine bay without moving motor mount positions


----------



## 512Dogg

so is their anything i absolutely need to keep from the 368(1980) as far as engine parts that would be essential to the 350 swap ??? don't wanna throw anything away that i will need later my garage is so small,


----------



## CoupeDTS

not that i can think of


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Kadillac G

KAKALAK said:


>


:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Kadillac G said:


> :uh:


dont look at me with that tone of smiley :scrutinize:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

512Dogg said:


> so is their anything i absolutely need to keep from the 368(1980) as far as engine parts that would be essential to the 350 swap ??? don't wanna throw anything away that i will need later my garage is so small,


NOTHING!!


----------



## ed1983

PICS OF MY 350 SWAP BOLTED IN


----------



## CoupeDTS

good pics, should be helpful for others wanting to bolt theirs in. better grab a fuel pump block off plate. And those 2 bolt holes around the corner of the fuel pump spot, the top bolt hole get a bolt for that and use teflon or sealer on it because that hole will leak out oil pretty bad.


----------



## ed1983

CoupeDTS said:


> good pics, should be helpful for others wanting to bolt theirs in. better grab a fuel pump block off plate. And those 2 bolt holes around the corner of the fuel pump spot, the top bolt hole get a bolt for that and use teflon or sealer on it because that hole will leak out oil pretty bad.


kool thanks 4 tha info coupe dts it was a bitch bolting it in last bolt on passenger side had 2 put thread around n pull it through the bolt hole fuckin sucked!!!!!!!!!!!! but its in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

ed1983 said:


> kool thanks 4 tha info coupe dts it was a bitch bolting it in last bolt on passenger side had 2 put thread around n pull it through the bolt hole fuckin sucked!!!!!!!!!!!! but its in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


if theyre lock nuts on there youll never have to take them out anyway


----------



## CoupeDTS

TTT


----------



## everett

will 96 vortex block be the same as the ten 1 small block installs?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

if its a sb it will


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## everett

i meant gen 1. thanks
ttt


----------



## dropped81

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT IS NEEDDED TO PUT A CHEVY 350 IN A 79 COUPE DEVILLE?


----------



## CoupeDTS

pretty much all the same but you have a different tranny then the early mid 80s


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT TOPIC!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER




----------



## DJ Englewood

okay don't beat me up too bad but tell me which engines will bolt right in i have an 84 coupe wit the 4100


----------



## CoupeDTS

350 olds diesel for sure. Maybe olds 307/350. Caddy 368 and maybe 425/472/500


----------



## pink63impala

Coupe what wires do I keep and get rid of.about to het back on this..


----------



## CoupeDTS

I've detailed that somewhere on this topic. Takes awhile to write up so try to find it 1st then I can help


----------



## mr83lac

i wanna know if i could get some help. just did my enine swap on my 83 lac.i replace my 4100 whit a 92 5.7 engine but my question is do i have to replace my old harness whit the 92 harness or how do i hook up the power wires from the 92 harness to my old harness.thats the only thing holding back from gething my car started its all i got left.


----------



## Lowridingmike

TTT I'm doing this swap now on a 77. Except I'mma try to raise the motor in order to keep mechanical fuel pump. Stay tuned..


----------



## Mr California

TTT


----------



## Beast3636

New to the forum, but wanted to shout this topic out. Been working on this swap in my 86 fleet bro. Recently came up on a 84 coupe I couldn't pass up. Time to start over!  glad to so many others to reference from.......keep it low!!


----------



## Mr California

What up guys.
I have 84 coupe Deville I swap my motor to 350 chevy engine. Have here a question. which holes do I have to weld?
Thank you for your help
View attachment 527139


----------



## CoupeDTS

Mr California said:


> What up guys.
> I have 84 coupe Deville I swap my motor to 350 chevy engine. Have here a question. which holes do I have to weld?
> Thank you for your help
> View attachment 527139


with some work you could make all wires go through one of the bigger square ports. But it would require rewiring. I know for sure you can cover the round one on the left side but those square ones have a few wires you will need attached to the harness.


----------



## Mr California

ok. So just weld the round hole and the other square to leave open. Have here a topic here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...llac-fleetwood-brougham-coupe-project-66.html He has welded everything. the square hole on the right side is open.


----------



## Mr California

ok. So just weld the round hole and the other square to leave open. Have here a topic here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/253451-82-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham-coupe-project-66.html He has welded everything. the square hole on the right side is open


----------



## CoupeDTS

There's a few wires you need from that square one on the left for the engine, the stuff on the right is lighting and horns and stuff like that wires. Like I said you could rewire things so everything goes through 1 port but its more work so its up to you


----------



## Mr California

ok. thanks for the tip. can I use my original transmission for the 350 small block chevy engine? i think i have the th200r4 transmission


----------



## CoupeDTS

yes, theres some things you will have to do to make it work right, they are listed on this topic a lil ways back probably


----------



## Mr California

Thank you man. the topic is very helpful to me. can you tell me what size I need the radiator for 350 small block?


----------



## pink63impala

Coupe what fuel pump setup did u use


----------



## Lowridingmike

pink63impala said:


> Coupe what fuel pump setup did u use


Read back, he's posted th elink a million times, its from speedway motors. But if you lift the motor it'll clear w/ the old one. look at my avatar pic.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Yea id recommend a mechanical one if u can fit one, more good sides to them. Mines from speedway it was the $32 one or somethin. 

Radiator I got from speedway too its universal aluminum gm it was the widest one they had. It was tru kool brand about $120. They sell them on ebay too same dimensions maybe a lil cheaper but I don't pay shipping at speedway so I use their stuff.


----------



## CAPONE79

:drama: *Good Info..*


----------



## Mr California

Oh nice man thanks for info. I will look on ebay. Do you used the orginal starter th400r4 or a new starter for 350 engine? 
I found it on eBay. TRU-KOOL brand the biggest or the widest is 31"

The smallest begins with 22" than 24" 26" 28" 31"


----------



## CoupeDTS

Yep 31". That's actually the right size for g body and could be wider for the caddy but its still fine. 

Starter doesn't have anything to do with tranny, should be for the 350 engine. might not fit the flywheel cover but oh well


----------



## Mr California

ok. thank you bro. the topic is very good for my project. i will order the 31" tru kool and a mini chrome starter for sb´s on ebay.


----------



## Mr California

which flywheel should i use? the orginal or another?


----------



## CoupeDTS

original is fine, make sure the starter is made for the right number of teeth on the flexplate you use.


----------



## Mr California

ok. I'm going to count how many teeth are there.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Okay... Here we go. I've had hell with this thing!

First I pulled the old 425and dropped my tranny, shit was cake, just a few headache bolts of course it's 35 yrs old w/0 any air tools, all 140lbs of me went into truning wrenches.. Overall sucked really.









picked up the new motor, couldn't clean an dpaint it the way I wanted, We had IPL issues (environmental police) w/ a few cars w/ expired tags hanging aroudn plus mine all disassembled so I had to put on the hurry up offense and ge tthis thing done b4 the weekend was over! I'll degrease whats hasn't already been, and will semigloss black everything, add chrome breahter ,alt bracket, valve covers, and power steering cap. Not much just so it looks clean..









Now here came the hard part.. Picking that 350 up, getting it sitting just right with the transmission installed, mating it w/ the b.o.p. 400 that was already in it (the adapter plate from speedway sucked balls, had to fab alot of my own shit to get it to wokr just right. Dman thing called for only 4 of the 6 bolts to actually be used and onlt 2 going through the block into the bell housing, th eother two olnly through the plate? Fuck dat, looked and sounded shady, I fabed my own damn seup.. lolz then sat it donw in there knowing it had to be raise about a 1/2" to clean the mechanical fuel pump in but fucked around and accidently tacked a mount in w/o compensation. SO I ended up spending bout $50 on a Mr. Gasket setup and block off plate, mounted it right before the tank and didn't need a regulator, it's already rated 4-7 psi, grounded it and ran tha power off my distributor wire..

















Then I finally got it all togehter wired and plumbed (actually a pretty relaxing process compared to th rest of the job it was cake... Til I pulled the damn upper sleeve out of te radiator. I still gotta get a new one but patched it up for time being... Still need to hang exhaust and the asshole who sold me a used battery sold me a dead p.o.s. so gott aget ahold of a battery and it should be time to start it up.. I got to crank it and it almost started b4 this pos battery croaked..









So bout $500+ and a whole weekend sun-up to sundown workign on this thing and I still haven't started and drove it yet.. lolz damn.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lowriding even when we arent. lolz


----------



## CoupeDTS

Only problem with fuel pump wired like that is when u turn the key it will be pumping wether the engine is on or not. Like if u want to roll up ur windows or play the stereo with the engine off then its pumping and without the engine using gas its pumping to a blocked off area and can blow seals in the carb, something I did lol. Its supposed to be wired into a oil pressure sensor and relay is the proper way. But I still have mine ghetto rigged so oh well lol.


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> Only problem with fuel pump wired like that is when u turn the key it will be pumping wether the engine is on or not. Like if u want to roll up ur windows or play the stereo with the engine off then its pumping and without the engine using gas its pumping to a blocked off area and can blow seals in the carb, something I did lol. Its supposed to be wired into a oil pressure sensor and relay is the proper way. But I still have mine ghetto rigged so oh well lol.


You're right but oh well. I'll fix it once its running. I can't wait to jump it when I get off work tonight. Hopefully lord willin it'll fire right up but ya never know.. WHen I pulled the motor out the 77 monte it was running perfect. it sat bout 3 months half the time under a tarp half the time with who knows what rain getting in it where the tarp had blown off.. Had a bit of water int he oil. I drained it, flushed it, put a new filteron and am going ot attempt tonight. I'll tell what happens!


----------



## CADI KID

I have mine weird off the distributor as well but i just added a cut off switch to turn the fuel pump on or off whenever i want. so key has to be forward and the switch (witch is hidden for extra security) has to be on to be able to get my Cadillac running.


----------



## Lowridingmike

CADI KID said:


> I have mine weird off the distributor as well but i just added a cut off switch to turn the fuel pump on or off whenever i want. so key has to be forward and the switch (witch is hidden for extra security) has to be on to be able to get my Cadillac running.


Yeah I got aplug on the hot wire under the car, thought about a switch too so it isn't so obvious what I'm doing whne I wanna kill my car but I figured as long as I have the trunk key they'd have to lift to car to ge under anywayz. Just drop it unplug my disconnect and I'm good lolz.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Got my wire pushed into a fuse that wasn't being used so I just pull that fuse under the dash and nobody would know how to get it running. That's kinda a plus with electric pumps the security since these 80s cars are so easy to steal


----------



## warning

CoupeDTS said:


> Got my wire pushed into a fuse that wasn't being used so I just pull that fuse under the dash and nobody would know how to get it running. That's kinda a plus with electric pumps the security since these 80s cars are so easy to steal


did you use a relay or just the fuse?


----------



## CoupeDTS

just a fuse, that pump probably draws 5 amps or less


----------



## warning

i used a engine from a 94 chevy truck in a 73 impala years ago, the engine didnt have a mechanical fuel pump so i used a carter electric fuel pump, at the time there was a article in car craft that recommended using a relay, i never had any trouble with the pump or car. i got the relay at radio shack


----------



## CoupeDTS

supposed to wire the relay into a oil pressure switch, thats probably what it was talking about


----------



## 512Dogg

I going to get a SBC 350 bare block i should be able to mate up to tranny and install mounts on front cross member in 80 Lac right?


----------



## CoupeDTS

You have to weld them in or drill holes. Which means there's no set place for a 350, you need to mark where the tranny originally sits so when you set the motor in the tranny is atleast in the same position


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> You have to weld them in or drill holes. Which means there's no set place for a 350, you need to mark where the tranny originally sits so when you set the motor in the tranny is atleast in the same position


yup or leave it in. you'll need a chevy motor-to-bop tranny adapter as well... along w/ 350 mounts, fuel pump (electric), blockoff plate, and your wheaties.


----------



## warning

i would just use a th350 with a chevy bolt pattern unless the caddy already has a 200r4 with a universal bellhousing, if it has that bellhousing then no adapter plate should be needed


----------



## NorthWestRider

got a question for da caddy pros.... i have a 81 caddy wit a 4100 that im replace n wit a 89 caddy olds 307 my wuestion is the ditributer has that plug with 4 wires that controls the advance would the stock computer that ran the 4100 run the dist from 307? or do i need to replace it with a vacum advance dist


----------



## CoupeDTS

i know for sure the 4100 computer wont work. Otherwise i dont know how them distributors work so Id say you would have to get a 307 computer or just go vacuum advance


----------



## Dylante63

Vacuum advance distributor.


----------



## everett

Anybody mounted a 350 w/ long tube headers yet? Im thinking of using hooker longs on my coupe and need clearance advise. Thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

I had some on a cutty and one side sat low enough it would bottom out when I hit a big dip (non lowrider) and g bodys are similar so hard to say


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

everett said:


> Anybody mounted a 350 w/ long tube headers yet? Im thinking of using hooker longs on my coupe and need clearance advise. Thanks


they should clear easily ...not sure about cylinder clearance though someone might be able to chime in and help u out


----------



## everett

cylinder clearance? A hydro term?


----------



## CoupeDTS

yea, not even close to the cylinder so i wouldnt worry about that. its the length they come down under the car thats the issue


----------



## everett

For me, I think my 28" od on my wheels keeps me pretty high. Even "slammed" its only -2 stock height. I can not drive comfortably that low. I have to be lifted to cruise anyway. Seems the longs are a good choice then, right?


----------



## mysweet63

Uncle had an 65 impala, long tube hookers on the 283 and they would hit when he'd hit a bump....he was rolling in 13s


----------



## CoupeDTS

Longer tubes you lose some torque, maybe sound a lil different, that's all. Go for it


----------



## everett

CoupeDTS said:


> Longer tubes you lose some torque, maybe sound a lil different, that's all. Go for it


I understood that i'll be sacrificing top end torque for low end gain. Perhaps a -4 lb/ft complete loss and a shift of power from top to bottom. That 1 5/8 " is my best bet. Smaller ,longer tubes promote scavaging more due to the long primaries. this is where I the low end power. I also understand/thought that for these same characteristics, my engine may not have enough volume to efficiently take advantage of my high revving power. I am willing to make that sacrafice because of the enormous load my setup faces. By load I mean the inertia of 28's on the big ass ol coupe. loaded with me, family, sound and air systems.


----------



## everett

Actually DTS, your mid length? headers look hella fresh being so symmetrical . Im trying to get all my proiorties straight with these headers, Im thinking there is possibly a 15-20 hp difference respectively between your design,(choice B) or the hooker expensive units Ive already chosen(choice A)


----------



## everett

Hey guys what are we using to de-grime under hood before paint and what not? Im building in my garage of course , My car is painted outside, Ive got some air power(140psi). no pressure washer though...


----------



## CoupeDTS

everett said:


> Actually DTS, your mid length? headers look hella fresh being so symmetrical . Im trying to get all my proiorties straight with these headers, Im thinking there is possibly a 15-20 hp difference respectively between your design,(choice B) or the hooker expensive units Ive already chosen(choice A)


i think mine are just called shortys, then next smaller are block huggers. Just pop for the ceramic coat, the painted ones will wear the paint off very quickly and start to rust in no time. My headers I got for $100 on ebay, theres tons of them on there for about $180 shipped


----------



## CoupeDTS

everett said:


> Hey guys what are we using to de-grime under hood before paint and what not? Im building in my garage of course , My car is painted outside, Ive got some air power(140psi). no pressure washer though...


get a wire brush and degreaser and have at it. Brake cleaner works fast at loosining grease. Then sand everywhere you can for the paint to hold a little better. I degreased like that in the garage then rolled it outside to powerwash off and then sanded and painted.


----------



## everett

CoupeDTS said:


> i think mine are just called shortys, then next smaller are block huggers. Just pop for the ceramic coat, the painted ones will wear the paint off very quickly and start to rust in no time. My headers I got for $100 on ebay, theres tons of them on there for about $180 shipped


so you think it wont be a large difference in power? im willing to pay 300 more for 20 more ponies on the low end , does the ceramic coat help hp?


----------



## pink63impala

everett said:


> so you think it wont be a large difference in power? im willing to pay 300 more for 20 more ponies on the low end , does the ceramic coat help hp?


Is the engine stock?.


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> get a wire brush and degreaser and have at it. Brake cleaner works fast at loosining grease. Then sand everywhere you can for the paint to hold a little better. I degreased like that in the garage then rolled it outside to powerwash off and then sanded and painted.


What this guy said, just don't do it in your driveway if its nice, you'll make a nice mess.. Purple power is awesome.


----------



## everett

No engine is not stock. Aluminum heads, forged internals, 530' lift cam, roller everything. Output @ 400hp, 420 tq. The horses are valuable to me. I need to keep up w / less built big blocks.


----------



## Mr.Brown

A lot of good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWestRider

On da caddys wit 4100 wich one is the hard line for fuel pressure is it the one with the valve on it?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Yea, the one that follows the driverside frame rail is the sending fuel, the return and vent are on the passenger side. Plug the return back by the tank (remove the rest of the line for cleanliness) if you do the swap cuz gas can siphon back out of it


----------



## NorthWestRider

K heres the wierd thing mine has both lines run n on drivers side just one has the valve on it as long as i use that one i should get pressure and the other just cap it?


----------



## CoupeDTS

sounds right, they wouldnt ever need a valve on the return to check pressures


----------



## NorthWestRider

k i put in a fuel pressure reg and a gauge i turn key and i can hear the pump for like 2 seconds but doesnt make pressure any ideas? oh and im running the stock in tank pump for 4100 i replace 4100 with olds 307


----------



## CoupeDTS

It will eventually build pressure, since theres air in the lines and it only pumps for a couple seconds you would need it to do that a number of times to build pressure. But...

that in-tank pump is 15psi, that is way too much for any carb, I tried it with my edelbrock carb and it was seeping out of the sides after the bowl was full. Carbs need 4-7psi, I tried using a regulator to regulate it down but thats not what regulators do, they regulate a 4-7psi pump to exactly 5psi or stuff like that. I tried different regulators, the only regulator you can use is the ones that have a return line and you need the return line hooked up and then maybe it will get down to 5psi. If you did a 307 then you should have room for a mechanical pump, since those motors came in caddys some years. I would go with one of those. 

Also, if the pump is still wired through the computer then the computer is looking for a signal from the oil pressure sensor to see if the engine is running or not. Without that hooked up you will need to to bypass that sensor and wire it through the ignition. 

Easiest solution is do the mechanical pump.


----------



## NorthWestRider

I still have the original mech pump will i be able to pull fuel threw the electric pump or am i gonna have to change the sending unit in the tank?


----------



## CoupeDTS

NorthWestRider said:


> I still have the original mech pump will i be able to pull fuel threw the electric pump or am i gonna have to change the sending unit in the tank?


It will pull through :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWestRider

Thanks for all the help gonna give it a try


----------



## Flaco712

Can you make this whole process on a DVD for me I retain a lot more from the TV than I do from reading or do you make house calls I'm not too far from ya cuz I looking to do all this work you've already done ....lol it does seem like a lot of work but I would say after seeing your caddy it was well worth it


----------



## CoupeDTS

:biggrin:

alot of other guys on here have accomplished it too, they dont come back on here to help or report how it went i guess. 
All trial and error. And believe me i went through it all for ya


----------



## Dylante63

I don't have your patience lol you do give good advice on this swap !


----------



## Mr.Brown

Lowridingmike said:


> Okay... Here we go. I've had hell with this thing!
> 
> First I pulled the old 425and dropped my tranny, shit was cake, just a few headache bolts of course it's 35 yrs old w/0 any air tools, all 140lbs of me went into truning wrenches.. Overall sucked really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up the new motor, couldn't clean an dpaint it the way I wanted, We had IPL issues (environmental police) w/ a few cars w/ expired tags hanging aroudn plus mine all disassembled so I had to put on the hurry up offense and ge tthis thing done b4 the weekend was over! I'll degrease whats hasn't already been, and will semigloss black everything, add chrome breahter ,alt bracket, valve covers, and power steering cap. Not much just so it looks clean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here came the hard part.. Picking that 350 up, getting it sitting just right with the transmission installed, mating it w/ the b.o.p. 400 that was already in it (the adapter plate from speedway sucked balls, had to fab alot of my own shit to get it to wokr just right. Dman thing called for only 4 of the 6 bolts to actually be used and onlt 2 going through the block into the bell housing, th eother two olnly through the plate? Fuck dat, looked and sounded shady, I fabed my own damn seup.. lolz then sat it donw in there knowing it had to be raise about a 1/2" to clean the mechanical fuel pump in but fucked around and accidently tacked a mount in w/o compensation. SO I ended up spending bout $50 on a Mr. Gasket setup and block off plate, mounted it right before the tank and didn't need a regulator, it's already rated 4-7 psi, grounded it and ran tha power off my distributor wire..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I finally got it all togehter wired and plumbed (actually a pretty relaxing process compared to th rest of the job it was cake... Til I pulled the damn upper sleeve out of te radiator. I still gotta get a new one but patched it up for time being... Still need to hang exhaust and the asshole who sold me a used battery sold me a dead p.o.s. so gott aget ahold of a battery and it should be time to start it up.. I got to crank it and it almost started b4 this pos battery croaked..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bout $500+ and a whole weekend sun-up to sundown workign on this thing and I still haven't started and drove it yet.. lolz damn.


Do you have a picture of the adapter plate you speak of? So the tranny does not bolt right up to the small block? Any info you could give is greatly appreciated. As I will be doing this same swap.


----------



## 512Dogg

good info on the speedway adapter plate.Do you think the one from summit is any better??


----------



## CoupeDTS

Mr.Brown said:


> Do you have a picture of the adapter plate you speak of? So the tranny does not bolt right up to the small block? Any info you could give is greatly appreciated. As I will be doing this same swap.


to be clear, The tranny that came with the 4100 the 2004r will bolt up to a small block, that swap above was a 70s caddy and not sure what tranny it had, prob th400? Apparently that one won't bolt up to a small block


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> It will pull through :thumbsup:


Sure will! Just did the same on my old 84 coupe thats now vortect 350 sbc powered.


NorthWestRider said:


> Thanks for all the help gonna give it a try


DOn't be scared. Once you do it and get thing sin motion, you'll be ready to put another on ein a nother caddy.. lolz


CoupeDTS said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> alot of other guys on here have accomplished it too, they dont come back on here to help or report how it went i guess.
> All trial and error. And believe me i went through it all for ya


I'm just now gettign time to ge tmine running right but wasn't so bad just alot of stupid crap on my end.. Had to replace some stuff wher eI let the motor sit outside for a lil min w/ no dist cap! :0



Mr.Brown said:


> Do you have a picture of the adapter plate you speak of? So the tranny does not bolt right up to the small block? Any info you could give is greatly appreciated. As I will be doing this same swap.


I can copy/paste a link but I'm here to tell ya it sucked ass. Wasn't really sturdy and only like 4 of the 6 bolts are used and only two actually go through the bellhousing into the motor the other two jus tsorta hold the plate on, I fabbed up my own shit to adapt, wish I would did a Jegs or summit one, I got to see theirs and it looked way better quality and had been told the same by other guys..



512Dogg said:


> good info on the speedway adapter plate.Do you think the one from summit is any better??


I'd sure hope so..



CoupeDTS said:


> to be clear, The tranny that came with the 4100 the 2004r will bolt up to a small block, that swap above was a 70s caddy and not sure what tranny it had, prob th400? Apparently that one won't bolt up to a small block


Bingo! we have a winner! Mine is a 77 so it had a 425/400 combo in it. I kept the 400 so I had to adapt my chevy motor to my b.o.p. tranny..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Okay here's Speedway's








Jeg's design is a BUNCH better and has nuts already welded on em..










But yea b/c of being sat outside w/ no dist cap on I had to replace coil and ignition module to get my spark back, at first wasn't gettign any spark..... Then after that headache (oh had to buy battery and radiator as well) Look at what happened to my radiator









Some bullshit right? Oh well, but finally got that crap all fixed and found out I was gettign any fuel now? WTF? I thought th ebox said the Mr/ Gasket pump didn't need any priming? BULLSHIT. I had to undo the clamp from the tank, syphon the hose so gas would come out then hook it back up and let my pump run for about half a minute til fuel started pouring out of my line by the carb, but apparently I lost the spring that goes behind the fuel filter right there so it has no thing to hold it tight and keep th epressure so now it s just POURING gas into the carb I mean pouring it off the carb's wall over the bevel and back into the other barrl its pretty interesting to watch but once I get the pressure sorted (get that spring back in there), it'll be perfect. Sounds mean too. Was hella discourgin all the dead ends and bullshit I ran into doing this swap but as long as you're patient and not a dummy, it can be done rather simply!
Now it's time to ride!









Ain't dat right stinky gurl? This my wingman, she helps pop alot on the whips..


----------



## Mr.Brown

Lowridingmike said:


> Okay here's Speedway's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeg's design is a BUNCH better and has nuts already welded on em..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yea b/c of being sat outside w/ no dist cap on I had to replace coil and ignition module to get my spark back, at first wasn't gettign any spark..... Then after that headache (oh had to buy battery and radiator as well) Look at what happened to my radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some bullshit right? Oh well, but finally got that crap all fixed and found out I was gettign any fuel now? WTF? I thought th ebox said the Mr/ Gasket pump didn't need any priming? BULLSHIT. I had to undo the clamp from the tank, syphon the hose so gas would come out then hook it back up and let my pump run for about half a minute til fuel started pouring out of my line by the carb, but apparently I lost the spring that goes behind the fuel filter right there so it has no thing to hold it tight and keep th epressure so now it s just POURING gas into the carb I mean pouring it off the carb's wall over the bevel and back into the other barrl its pretty interesting to watch but once I get the pressure sorted (get that spring back in there), it'll be perfect. Sounds mean too. Was hella discourgin all the dead ends and bullshit I ran into doing this swap but as long as you're patient and not a dummy, it can be done rather simply!
> Now it's time to ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't dat right stinky gurl? This my wingman, she helps pop alot on the whips..


Thanks for the info. I'll look into the adapter plate or a different tranny.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Motivation :naughty:

mike post up that pic in your avatar


----------



## Mr.Brown

CoupeDTS said:


> Motivation :naughty:
> 
> mike post up that pic in your avatar


 the pic sure is motivating, except mine will look a lil different since its going to be a tpi. :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS

this was my motor when i bought it. A guy built it and had a tpi setup on it in a junk caddy. He broke it in with 3,000 miles and decided to sell it minus intake and accessories. I just happened to be lookin for a fresh 350 and happened to have a caddy too. I was just surprised when i showed up in this little town of 100 people and the motor happened to be coming out of a caddy lol.


----------



## Mr.Brown

CoupeDTS said:


> this was my motor when i bought it. A guy built it and had a tpi setup on it in a junk caddy. He broke it in with 3,000 miles and decided to sell it minus intake and accessories. I just happened to be lookin for a fresh 350 and happened to have a caddy too. I was just surprised when i showed up in this little town of 100 people and the motor happened to be coming out of a caddy lol.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cruizin8duece

5.7 350 in 82 coupe deville. Has shorty headers, edelbrock intake, edelbrock 1406 carb, edelbrock 2204 cam, and for the tran its a 2004r


----------



## cruizin8duece




----------



## CoupeDTS

cruizin8duece said:


> 5.7 350 in 82 coupe deville. Has shorty headers, edelbrock intake, edelbrock 1406 carb, edelbrock 2204 cam, and for the tran its a 2004r
> View attachment 568877
> View attachment 568878


nice serpentine and a/c


----------



## warning

when you swap a tbi system into a coupe that orignally had a 4.1 what all wiring works from the old system to the new? i know the computer has to be swapped but what else?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Wouldn't be able to use anything I wouldn't think. Everything was made to work with that other computer, even sensor wires would be different for a different computer. If u do a tbi with a new computer id get all wiring with it and make it work


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> Motivation :naughty:
> 
> mike post up that pic in your avatar

















cruizin8duece said:


> 5.7 350 in 82 coupe deville. Has shorty headers, edelbrock intake, edelbrock 1406 carb, edelbrock 2204 cam, and for the tran its a 2004r
> View attachment 568877
> View attachment 568878


nice!


----------



## Mr California

on the pictures I could not see this parts here.
You have not installed it? it does not fit when u swap a 350?
View attachment 576082


----------



## Mr California

CoupeDTS said:


> Motivation :naughty:
> 
> mike post up that pic in your avatar


i mean here.. please help


----------



## CoupeDTS

They have to be notched for your hydro cylinders and I just hated them being there, same with those 6 bars that go around the top on the original engine compartment. All that stuff was just there so if u got in a wreck it was more support. Gbodys don't have any of that crap so I took it all out and I still hop and all and my front clip is still holding together just fine


----------



## Mr California

Looks very nice. Which size is your heater hose? respectful as you did it


----------



## jak89

juiced84caddy said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone that contributed to this thread, especially CoupeDTS. You all taught me a lot and saved me a ton of money. I just wanted to share my pics from the swap I just did. I used a brand new Chevy 350 4 bolt main, and a fuel injection kit from Howell EFI. I haven't seen anyone else do a fuel injection yet so if you have any questions I would be happy to answer them so I can contribute a little too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 377426
> 
> 
> View attachment 377431
> 
> 
> View attachment 377433
> 
> 
> View attachment 377436
> 
> 
> View attachment 377441
> 
> 
> View attachment 377444
> 
> 
> View attachment 377450
> 
> 
> View attachment 377457
> 
> 
> View attachment 377466
> 
> 
> View attachment 377469





I noticed your mounts are bolted in I was wondering if you drilled holes or did it some other way? I started on this swap about two years ago but had to do some big boy time out....I'll post some pics of my progress in a couple days.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Man I got mine runnin pretty nice but now I think my tranny is tryn ashit. It leaked alot of tranny fluid out while sitting an dnow goes nowhere.


----------



## Mr.Brown

What headers are you guys using for the swap? I have a 79 Coupe Deville, not sure if it would be different than the 80's caddy.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Look up ceramic sbc monte headers on ebay there's tons of them for around 160 shipped, they will fit on ur 79 too


----------



## Mr.Brown

CoupeDTS said:


> Look up ceramic sbc monte headers on ebay there's tons of them for around 160 shipped, they will fit on ur 79 too


Thanks Coupe DTS for the info, ill check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> Look up ceramic sbc monte headers on ebay there's tons of them for around 160 shipped, they will fit on ur 79 too


Exactly, Monte SS headers. Just used em on a freinds project. Minre still has stock manifolds I'm using from 77.. Right how'd he get those bolts out? I'mma bad mofo.. lolz


----------



## Brow~N~flunC

Hey need some help what all wire harnesses would I need to pull out of my 94 fleetwood lt1 to put it in my 82 coupe de ville?...


----------



## CoupeDTS

Everything if you want it to work right. There are lt1 swap topics on that stuff


----------



## Brow~N~flunC

Oh ok thanks


----------



## 512Dogg

can anybody post up pic of the transmission oil cooler you are using? not sure if i should use a stock radiator or a performance one from speedway,Thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

this is the 3 row one from speedway motors. Also speedway radiator. Transmission runs kinda hot on long trips 100 miles or more. If i did it again i would get the one with more rows.


----------



## trunkgotknock

i got a 82 coupe devill had the 4.1 and think 200r4 trans did the 350 motor and trans but want to change gears in back to ne anble to drop rpm some can i get some from a chevy or can i just go ask for some at auto parts thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

Its 3.42 now, you might go down to 2.73 or 2.41 something like that. You can get them from speed shops jegs speedway summit etc, just has to be the right number of axle splines and for a 7.5 gm rear end


----------



## trunkgotknock

ok cool ill look in to it i drive my low on the high way and she sounds pist lol maxed out at 50-60 dont mind but dont want to fuck some thing up with rpm so high


----------



## copone cad

i did this swap a few months ago.but i lost my power to the fuse block.i have no interior lights,power seats,dash lights,radio,or heater motor.dis i loose a wire somewhere?it all worked before.all the wires are hooked up @ the red box.the car is a 1983 coupe.


----------



## CoupeDTS

That red box on the driver inner fender is the power source for the inside stuff. Check for power there then follow it inside the cab to see where it loses power

Make sure the body is grounded also, should be a wire from the ground of battery to the fender, also the one from the back of the engine head to the firewall.


----------



## Lil Razo

I got a 1981 coupe deville with a 362 6.0 fuel injected what motor and trans combo would be good for this i wanna keep the fuel injection


----------



## CoupeDTS

LT1 setup or 350 with a fuel injection kit


----------



## heavyd40

What up fellas! My Homie pointed me to this Blog and Holy Sh!t this is a great blog with everything i have been trying to figure out for several months now. One question i do have is I am looking to get a Complete 1998 chevy LT1 motor to fit in my 83 2DR Fleetwood CPE. It had the 4.1L but it is completely out of the car. It still has the 200R4 trans which i believe is still good. Would this work with the trans and how much mods would i have to do for this to work? Looking forward to some answers!
























This is the LT1 im looking to get. Anybody let me know if this looks worth $500


----------



## CoupeDTS

yeah its worth 500 with all the electronics and stuff. Tho if just the distributor is bad youre looking at $500 in repair parts to fix it. Hopefully it runs good. The stock tranny will work I think, not sure how the TV kickdown cable will be hooked up though, youre better off getting a tranny that knows when to shift like a 350 or electronically controlled like the 4l60e that the lt1 came with.

its not a 98 LT1, they only made them from 92-97 then came the LS1. Depending what it came out of you could narrow down the year. 

Theres been people on here put the LT1 in a old caddy so someone can walk you through it.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Other little issues like your fuel pump in your tank is about 15psi and you'll need 40psi to run the lt1. There's some work to do to make it all work, but people have done it.


----------



## heavyd40

Thanks man! Good information. He is actually selling the 4l60e trans with it for an additional $300. He said it came out of the 1998 Classic Caprice.


----------



## heavyd40

So do you think it is just easier to go with a carbed 350. Im trying to budget with what i have because i will have to get it all done at a shop so dont know how much this is going to cost to complete. Let me know what you think!


----------



## CoupeDTS

heavyd40 said:


> Thanks man! Good information. He is actually selling the 4l60e trans with it for an additional $300. He said it came out of the 1998 Classic Caprice.


Caprice was only made til 96. It might also be the smaller brother of the LT1 350, the L99 260, they look the same ones just weaker. 

It will probably cost a lot more getting that motor working, since you'll have computer controls to mess with and more wiring. You can get a carbed 350 fairly cheap and external components are cheap you can get everything you'll need for under 1500 maybe under a 1000 if ur lucky


----------



## heavyd40

OK, Thanks i will go ahead with a carbed 350. I hope to have it complete by May. Good looking out Homie!! I will try and post after car is finished, until then here is a few pics of it now. Its all OG!!


----------



## 85eldoCE

I have completely gutted my 84 engine bay. Going with a 350 with double hump heads Holley intake and carb long tube headers with stock tranny for now sooner or later a 700r4. Anyways I got a couple questions. On the brake booster there's a wire that goes to it. I took all the wire harness out will my brakes still work and there's a wire that goes to the poportion valve also. Will my brakes be ok. Also the tranny will it be ok with out the wire harness.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Brake booster and proportion valve will be fine just leave the sensors in and unplug them, tranny will need a lockup kit installed, ebay about $25, along with a new tv cable and special brackets for that holley carb to make the tranny shift right, its all been discussed on here


----------



## 85eldoCE

Ok cool so since I'm doing away with all the wire harnesses except for header panel will the lights still work. that don't go threw the comp does it.


----------



## Kadillac G

Anyone know what kinda motor this is just by the pic? Dude said its a Cadillac 350 and came out of an 86 rwd deville. Last time I checked, 86 only had one motor option and that was the olds 307? Im ready to finally take that bullshit 4100 out of my fleet, even though I did get it running :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

85eldoCE said:


> Ok cool so since I'm doing away with all the wire harnesses except for header panel will the lights still work. that don't go threw the comp does it.


no, computer is useless. Everything inside the car gets its power from the red box on the driverside inner fender, run an 8 guage wire from the battery to that box, then it goes to the fuse box. Only need to keep a few wires to make the engine run and wires to the heater if you want them. 



Kadillac G said:


> Anyone know what kinda motor this is just by the pic? Dude said its a Cadillac 350 and came out of an 86 rwd deville. Last time I checked, 86 only had one motor option and that was the olds 307? Im ready to finally take that bullshit 4100 out of my fleet, even though I did get it running :biggrin:


looks like the chevy 305 or 350 they put in the early 90s maybe even in 89


----------



## 85eldoCE

Were us the oil filler neck


----------



## CoupeDTS

im just going by the valve covers, looks like the early 90s chevy valve covers.


----------



## Kadillac G

CoupeDTS said:


> im just going by the valve covers, looks like the early 90s chevy valve covers.


So I should be able to just drop it in with no problems in my 82 fleetwood?


----------



## CoupeDTS

wont bolt up but it will go in yeah


----------



## Kadillac G

Won't bolt up to the 200r4?


----------



## CoupeDTS

wont bolt up to the frame. need to drill holes or weld in mounts


----------



## Kadillac G

Oh ok. As usual, helping ppl out coupe!!! Thanks bro


----------



## CoupeDTS

Gave up on the 4100 huh? Hope this other used motor doesn't have problems


----------



## Kadillac G

I really dunno yet. I got it running and it runs strong might I add. Just changed the oil yesterday, NO WATER!!! So the intake gasket is still good. I'm just afraid riding one night and the motor blows up


----------



## CoupeDTS

most of the intake bolts are under the valve covers but if you can get to any then tighten them up


----------



## Kadillac G

So it's possible to ride on this 4100 for awhile?


----------



## CoupeDTS

just have a backup in mind, dont push it too hard, and dont take long trips


----------



## Kadillac G

CoupeDTS said:


> just have a backup in mind, dont push it too hard, and dont take long trips


Got it!


----------



## Mr California

what up guys find this here http://www.summitracing.com/parts/tci-376600/media/video and here a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-mXIikOeCU


----------



## Kadillac G

Mr California said:


> what up guys find this here http://www.summitracing.com/parts/tci-376600/media/video and here a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-mXIikOeCU


That's some good info. Good looking out


----------



## Mr California

Kadillac G said:


> That's some good info. Good looking out


Thank you. Here i have more links with many interesting information. How to build the lock up kit into 2004r or 7004r or what to do with the Tv cable etc. with Helpful installation plans.

http://www.rostratransmission.com/manuals/Form4741.pdf

http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/techarticles/49798_th200_4r_transmission_swap/photo_06.html

http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/LockupTCCWiring.htm

http://www.hemmings.com/hmn/stories/2011/01/01/hmn_feature26.html


----------



## Kadillac G

Mr California said:


> Thank you. Here i have more links with many interesting information. How to build the lock up kit into 2004r or 7004r or what to do with the Tv cable etc. with Helpful installation plans.
> 
> http://www.rostratransmission.com/manuals/Form4741.pdf
> 
> http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/techarticles/49798_th200_4r_transmission_swap/photo_06.html
> 
> http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/LockupTCCWiring.htm
> 
> http://www.hemmings.com/hmn/stories/2011/01/01/hmn_feature26.html


That's what's up!!!! I feel a lot more better about this swap


----------



## 85eldoCE




----------



## 85eldoCE

Pulled it last week completely gutted the engine bay
Just figured out how to post pics with this phone so more to come


----------



## 85eldoCE




----------



## 85eldoCE

CoupeDTS said:


> original is fine, make sure the starter is made for the right number of teeth on the flexplate you use.


How do u check that. Count the teeth on both then what


----------



## CoupeDTS

Not sure, prob google it. I just know when you buy a starter you can buy them for different tooth flexplates


----------



## 85eldoCE

Found this about flex plates and starters
http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/chevy-flexplate-starter-relationship-48166.html


----------



## 85eldoCE

Got a new starter that I painted last week and just seen this part about the flex plate. Think I got a newer style starter so don't think my flex plate will work. Going to check it out when u get home from work in a hour


----------



## heavyd40

Whats up fellas? I just purchased 92 Brougham which has the 5.0 and 700R4. Also will be converting my 83 2DR Cpe with the Euro Clip. The question i have is how hard will it be to swap out with the 4100 and trans?


----------



## Kadillac G

Look at what I found!!!! I know it's not a 350 but still


----------



## 85eldoCE

368^


----------



## Kadillac G

85eldoCE said:


> 368^


Yep :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE




----------



## 85eldoCE

Got my mock up ready for when I get off work today


----------



## 85eldoCE

Got the mock up in but it's about half inch off center. Don't have my fenders on right now so I set a bar across frame and measured back 21 1/2 inches from front of frame then took a strait piece of tubing and held it up to we're oil pan bolts up and had 1 7/16 on both sides. Will this be ok or will it cause my lac to somewhat pull to one side or have a lean to it


----------



## CoupeDTS

I think the block is off center like that because the cylinders aren't directly across from eachother, otherwise the connecting rods would be in the same spot on the crank, so one side of the block sits further forward if ur measuring it that way. The back bellhousing should be even. I would just sit it in there with the tranny bolted to the crossmember that will give you the front to back measurement of where it should sit, then just level the motor out.


----------



## 85eldoCE

Looking at the block from front if car it sits to the pass. Side a half inch. Got the tranny bolted to cross member and slid all the way foward on cross member. Measured off frame to level it. It sits level but off to the pass. Side


----------



## ZeroTolerance

they do that to clear the steering shaft... same in g-bodies... if you put a 350 with certain headers on a g-body you'll have to bend the pipe in and/or rim the a-arm on the pass side but not the driver...


----------



## CoupeDTS

All I know is shits not gonna line up perfect. I got mine in and leveled it out and it LOOKS like its facing the passenger side more if u look at it from the front of the car. And the motor mounts aren't in the exact same spot but I got it leveled off so that's all that mattered to me.


----------



## everett

Are there any tranny crossmember for duals that bolt up? Th200r 5.7 Chevy? I will cut mine but would like to just pick one up...


----------



## 85eldoCE

Ok cool guess I'm over analyzing this to much thanks for y'all's input


----------



## 85eldoCE

everett said:


> Are there any tranny crossmember for duals that bolt up? Th200r 5.7 Chevy? I will cut mine but would like to just pick one up...


X2


----------



## everett

I'm planning on just cutting my tranny crossmember Nd notching it, unless someone chimes in


----------



## CoupeDTS

Doubt one exists. If it did good luck on finding it. Even if it was on certain caprices it might be hard to find.


----------



## everett

Here's my progression


----------



## everett

I decided to remove core support for more room. Removed those frame supports too.


----------



## everett

Next I sat the engine in for the first time ever . The pulled it back out and began cutting shapes...


----------



## everett

More pieces welded in. Confident enough now to start the firewall. First had to remove the bumpy spots


----------



## everett

At this point it was almost all fit in except driver fender. Wish I could have just left it all bare


----------



## CoupeDTS

Damn that's a lot of work but its gonna look nice


----------



## everett

So I sat her in again, dying to see how it looked. Notice the frame coming from a flat wall


----------



## everett

Appreciate it dts. It's my first time so ...


----------



## everett

More shots during bondo. Didn't even learn about" filler until after


----------



## everett

And in it went again, then out . I painted it Chevy orange. Don't know yet if I like it. There are reasons I chose it involving carbon fiber


----------



## everett

Then I put it all together. Next I put it in for testing. Tighten everything all the way


----------



## everett

Now it runs. Don't move but engine runs fine. Now I'm rebuilding sudpension


----------



## Lowridingmike

NIce work Everett!


----------



## Hydrohype

cool topic, I know nothing about motor/tranny swap's ...I just got an impala only because it was the year I want in a 
convertible.. but absolutely positively cant not stand the fact that it has a 307 motor with a 2 speed transmission..
Tomorrow I am putting an edelbrock manifold with a holly carb on it just for the time being..

But as soon as i am able/ I want this shit motor and panzzy transmission out of hear!... I have a few friends with motor's that I can score of them,, a 350 purchased new, but missing parts, valve cover's , water pump, manifold, carb. ingnition for $350 another guy with a stoker motor for $800 but I dont know it's history? and my mechanic has a 400 sb with a mild cam. all complete with MSD or Mallory ignition, headers, totally complete that he will give me and drop it in my car for $1500... I am leaning towards the 400 sb mostly because to me it sounds like it's the most complete.. Now as far as transmission? I dont know what the fuck I am going to do? all I know is t350 t400 or 700r4 all sounds hell of alot better that the shit I got now.
I will eventually lowride this car. so I do want parts that dont stick down to low because I want the car to lay.. 

But as God as my witness, I want performance and some horse power.. I trust my mechanic but i dont think he is experienced if where going to have any welding, frame mod's and changing of motor and transmission mounts!...

and I still like the idea of carb's under the hood. I cant afford nor do i want all that LS or Lt enjection shit on a 60's car.. 

if you guys dont mind? I will check back from time to time with progress or my horror storys...


----------



## CoupeDTS

Hydrohype said:


> cool topic, I know nothing about motor/tranny swap's ...I just got an impala only because it was the year I want in a
> convertible.. but absolutely positively cant not stand the fact that it has a 307 motor with a 2 speed transmission..
> Tomorrow I am putting an edelbrock manifold with a holly carb on it just for the time being..
> 
> But as soon as i am able/ I want this shit motor and panzzy transmission out of hear!... I have a few friends with motor's that I can score of them,, a 350 purchased new, but missing parts, valve cover's , water pump, manifold, carb. ingnition for $350 another guy with a stoker motor for $800 but I dont know it's history? and my mechanic has a 400 sb with a mild cam. all complete with MSD or Mallory ignition, headers, totally complete that he will give me and drop it in my car for $1500... I am leaning towards the 400 sb mostly because to me it sounds like it's the most complete.. Now as far as transmission? I dont know what the fuck I am going to do? all I know is t350 t400 or 700r4 all sounds hell of alot better that the shit I got now.
> I will eventually lowride this car. so I do want parts that dont stick down to low because I want the car to lay..
> 
> But as God as my witness, I want performance and some horse power.. I trust my mechanic but i dont think he is experienced if where going to have any welding, frame mod's and changing of motor and transmission mounts!...
> 
> and I still like the idea of carb's under the hood. I cant afford nor do i want all that LS or Lt enjection shit on a 60's car..
> 
> if you guys dont mind? I will check back from time to time with progress or my horror storys...


the 350 sounds like a really good deal. The stroker will get you the most power and sounds like a good deal but you don't know the history. And the 400 sounds like a sorta fair price, no deal or overpriced and will probably have decent power. There's ways to make any tranny work I'm sure.


----------



## Hydrohype

yea I've known my mechanic for many year's. his 400 is going to cost me more than the other motors, but so far it's sounds like the less risky move... It's coming out of a hot ass el-camino, and he sware's the thing did not have 10,000 mile's on it.. I still want to get him to come with me to look at all the other blocks before i make that investment.. he adjusted my ratty 2 bbl today, after I decided against the manifold and 4 bbl that he brought down for me..


----------



## drunken86

I did the swap everything's great but I noticed if I'm at a stop light it shakes mildly but when I take off or its in park its great Wut could it be thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

Depends on your cam. Might have a little rougher idle cam, the lower the rpm the more it will shake. Or the idle is so low you are misfiring. Its hard to find the right idle and timing to make it idle not too low but not too high in park so it wont diesel when shut off


----------



## drunken86

It was dieseling off but now its not weird but thanks


----------



## Kadillac G

Hey guys, last you heard I had a 368 to put in and now I'm ready to put it in. This is my first time taking a motor out so I need some help. I have the tranny supported and the 4100 ready to be taken out. The problem is I can't reach the bolts (excluding the side ones) for the tranny to engine block! What's the best way to get to them, top or bottom??


----------



## CoupeDTS

caddys from the top, gbodys from the bottom with universal joints


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> caddys from the top, gbodys from the bottom with universal joints


 I put e-tape around the joint to keep em posed and use a bunch of extensions.. lolz BTW I finally got my car running half decent I hard bad carb issues. My new ones float still sticks ervery now and then, think it'll run a lil better when its not open header no exhaust too. Yesterday it was going up a hill and stalled, I had to hold th egas pedal to the ground to get it to start, like the electronic fuel pump had to refill the bowl or something I dunno.. lolz Plus I cooked my 2nd ignition module since putting this motor in.. I heard th epuckup coil/wires could be the issue I'll have to see how long this one lasts..


----------



## pink63impala

If u had to hold gas pedal to the floor,its getting too much fuel and flooding


----------



## Lowridingmike

pink63impala said:


> If u had to hold gas pedal to the floor,its getting too much fuel and flooding


Thanks I'll try turning the regulator down some anyone recommend a certain pressure? carbed?


----------



## CADI KID

5-7 psi for carburetors.


----------



## Kadillac G

CoupeDTS said:


> caddys from the top, gbodys from the bottom with universal joints


There doesn't seem to be a lot of room to get to the bolts?


----------



## Hydrohype

CoupeDTS said:


> the 350 sounds like a really good deal. The stroker will get you the most power and sounds like a good deal but you don't know the history. And the 400 sounds like a sorta fair price, no deal or overpriced and will probably have decent power. There's ways to make any tranny work I'm sure.


 Since my car is an old impala and not geared like a Caddy? I am hoping that a 350 or 400 tranny will be okay for me? 
Im hoping my rear end wont have the Highway/Rpm issues so I wont need the over drive benefit's of a 200 or 700 r4 as Much?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Lowridingmike said:


> I put e-tape around the joint to keep em posed and use a bunch of extensions.. lolz BTW I finally got my car running half decent I hard bad carb issues. My new ones float still sticks ervery now and then, think it'll run a lil better when its not open header no exhaust too. Yesterday it was going up a hill and stalled, I had to hold th egas pedal to the ground to get it to start, like the electronic fuel pump had to refill the bowl or something I dunno.. lolz Plus I cooked my 2nd ignition module since putting this motor in.. I heard th epuckup coil/wires could be the issue I'll have to see how long this one lasts..


I just went all new distributor when I did mine. Old ones have vacuum issues and pickup and bearing issues. They're 50 new for the whole thing just go new


----------



## Kadillac G

Ok I spent the entire day trying to get to these bolts and I can't seem to get to them. Am I missing something


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> I just went all new distributor when I did mine. Old ones have vacuum issues and pickup and bearing issues. They're 50 new for the whole thing just go new


That what I'mma have to do b/c I tried to driv eit yesterday, got out of my apt building and it did the same thing. Stalled except this time even when I put the pedal to the floor it didn't start. it wanted to at first but it was dead.. I turned it down to 3.5 psi though prolly should put it back to 5 wher eI had it and drop a new distributor in.. Any tips or advice before I start this ne wproject?


----------



## CoupeDTS

You'll be happy with a new distributor. Edelbrocks want 5psi if that's what u got.


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> You'll be happy with a new distributor. Edelbrocks want 5psi if that's what u got.


 Well I hope so, I hope spark is still the issue it sur elooks and smells like its getting PLENTY of gas, just doesn't wanna fire.. I'm still messin with these 2brrl rochesters man this is my 4th one.. lolz But this is the best one I'v ehad its off a 76 caprice.. I've been getting em cheap and rebuilding em when I should've just saved my chips bought a new intake and a new 4brrl but that's like 4-5 hundred dollars I just ain't had at any given one time.. I traded some stuff for this one and its been running awesome til this whole spark thing. If I get home crank it and it has spark I dunno what I'mma do... lolz pretty sure it don't though.. Did the EXACT same thing b4 and I replaced the ignition module BOOM fired righ tup drove it round a while now its doing something like that again however I had my new module checked and its still hella good! I dunno wtf . lolz


----------



## CoupeDTS

U can get used 1406 edelbrocks for $75 to $100 and clean em out and they're like new


----------



## Hydrohype

This is the 350 that i can get for $300 buck's... my friend has it tucked away in his garage wrapped in all this plastic.. I took some of the plastic off so i could try to snap some pic's of what is actually there.. I am told the block has zero miles on it. but all I see is a block. No distributor, no manifold, no headers, no carb, no cover for the timing chain, no fan clutch no fan, no fuel pump, no water pump. no valve covers. no spark plugs, no pully's, no power steering.. it seams to me this route will put me back about $2,500 when it's all said and done... Im not Mr fuckin Goodwrench.. I dont enjoy looking for parts and then trying to put them on.. Im willing to pay 2k or more if I can get a complete motor ready to go with some hp that i can me and my mechanic can just drop in.

please chime in?


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> U can get used 1406 edelbrocks for $75 to $100 and clean em out and they're like new


How bout I pay you to send me a nice cleaned out one that works like new after I buy this distributor and see what it does? Would you be interested? I need something dependable I'm tired of playing with this car for reals. lolz


----------



## CoupeDTS

they pop up cheap like that every once and awhile


----------



## Lowridingmike

CoupeDTS said:


> they pop up cheap like that every once and awhile


Well I think that's actually my problem. WHole time thoguth I was getting gas b/c it was getting to th ecarb ut its not getting THROUGH the carb. I went outside and tinkered with it, found out I'm getting spark, I smacked the top of th ecarb a couple of times just on a hunch and I'll b edamned if it started and ran great so I'll take it out and see what it does!


----------



## Lowridingmike

I figured it out finally. The hotwire for the electric fuel pump was pinched where it goes through the body and was grounding out. Fixed the wire, car fired righ tup and took off.


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## flako

Question... I have a 80 coupe frame it had the 368 engine with I beleive the 400 tranny I took all that out to wrap the frame I junked the 368 but keeping the tranny to bolt up to a 350 engine for my swap now my question is is where the hell does the tranny mount bolt up to the crossmember cuz throughout the wrap of the frame and time I forgot if the tranny mout was bolted all the way to the front or all the way to the back on the crossmember(I'm trying to mock up the holes for the motor mounts) I have bare frame and I don't wana get to the point where I go and place body back on the frame and the engine hits the firewall so if anybody has some input ill appreciate it


----------



## CoupeDTS

flako said:


> Question... I have a 80 coupe frame it had the 368 engine with I beleive the 400 tranny I took all that out to wrap the frame I junked the 368 but keeping the tranny to bolt up to a 350 engine for my swap now my question is is where the hell does the tranny mount bolt up to the crossmember cuz throughout the wrap of the frame and time I forgot if the tranny mout was bolted all the way to the front or all the way to the back on the crossmember(I'm trying to mock up the holes for the motor mounts) I have bare frame and I don't wana get to the point where I go and place body back on the frame and the engine hits the firewall so if anybody has some input ill appreciate it


maybe someone knows exactly which hole, if not then put the driveshaft in and with the suspension sitting about ride height the driveshaft should be about 1/2 to 1" out of the tranny


----------



## flako

I'm talking about the slot on the crossmember where the tranny mount bolts up to on the cross member it's a slot and I know it was either all d way back to the rear of the car or all d way to the front of the car I'm just wondering if anyone knows off the bat where the tranny mount bolts up to on the crossmember slot


----------



## CoupeDTS

The bolt faces forward


----------



## flako

CoupeDTS said:


> The bolt faces forward


So the tranny mount goes bolted all d way to the front on the crossmember slot and ill be safe with the 350 swap when the body goes back on and there is perfect clearance between firewall and the 350(distributor and stuff)


----------



## CoupeDTS

Oh I see what ur saying. There's no exact spot where it should be in that slot. You'll just have to set the motor in and put a couple bolts in the tranny to the motor and move it forward or back til the driveshaft isn't jammed, then you'll also see where the distributor will be


----------



## flako

CoupeDTS said:


> Oh I see what ur saying. There's no exact spot where it should be in that slot. You'll just have to set the motor in and put a couple bolts in the tranny to the motor and move it forward or back til the driveshaft isn't jammed, then you'll also see where the distributor will be


So considering I don't have rearend bolted on to the frame so that I could use the driveshaft in place and the body is not on the frame either is there a certain rule of thumb I could go by on the crossmember slot wether to place the tranny all the way forward or all the way to the rear? Any other advice other than that? I'm trying to mock up the engine mounts so I can drill out the holes for the motor mounts and then send the frame off to powder coat


----------



## CoupeDTS

Gonna have to find someone with a late 70s early 80s caddy with that tranny and ask them to look that's the only way to know for sure. Look for someone in the for sale section maybe


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Can u do a 350 in a big body. Jus a thought.


----------



## Lowridingmike

flako said:


> So considering I don't have rearend bolted on to the frame so that I could use the driveshaft in place and the body is not on the frame either is there a certain rule of thumb I could go by on the crossmember slot wether to place the tranny all the way forward or all the way to the rear? Any other advice other than that? I'm trying to mock up the engine mounts so I can drill out the holes for the motor mounts and then send the frame off to powder coat


 Damn I'd have to look and measure. I had my rearend in place and driveshaft and tranny as well, just bolted the motor to it and tacked my mounts there. they sit way towards the back of th ecrossmember just like coupedts's picture of his, if you go any further back they'll almost hang off th eframe and I STILL got a good2-3 inches between the distributor and the firewall..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hannibal Lector said:


> Can u do a 350 in a big body. Jus a thought.


 big bodys come with 350's. lmao


----------



## CoupeDTS

Lowridingmike said:


> Damn I'd have to look and measure. I had my rearend in place and driveshaft and tranny as well, just bolted the motor to it and tacked my mounts there. they sit way towards the back of th ecrossmember just like coupedts's picture of his, if you go any further back they'll almost hang off th eframe and I STILL got a good2-3 inches between the distributor and the firewall..


id tell him where we have our motor mounted but since he's using a different tranny I don't wanna give him more issues of his longer or shorter tranny causing driveshaft issues.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Yeah I'm using a 400 turbo and there reall wasn't much difference in the location of our mounts if any at all on the crossmember. WIsh I still had pics..


----------



## flako

I'm going to instal a slip yoke on my drive shaft when I get to that point so the driveshaft is going to get cut either way, my concern Is the firewall and block clearance


----------



## 85eldoCE

Ok going a different route now on my build up. I have had a bare frame around back of house and it still has the engine mounts in it and they are at the back of belly. I know 4100 were up at the front of belly. When I did the mock up on old frame they ended up in the middle of the belly. But now I am not using a 200r4 and going with the 700r4 and a tru duel exhaust tranny crossmember out of a big body. But anyway what engine and tranny combo bolted up at the back of belly. If I can find that out I can crunch some numbers and figure out we're to redo mine at


----------



## Lowridingmike

Chevy 350 mounts toward the back. Doesn't sound factory.. Flako, you shouldn't have any trouble with firewall clearance.


----------



## flako

Lowridingmike said:


> Chevy 350 mounts toward the back. Doesn't sound factory.. Flako, you shouldn't have any trouble with firewall clearance.


Hopefully cuz I don't want to drill the holes then send off to powder coat the frame and end up with issues when the body goes back on the frame


----------



## flako

Is my 400 tranny good for a 350? It's the stock tranny my caddy came with


----------



## CoupeDTS

Turbo 350 trannys were universal so the 400 prob is too. Look on the gm transmission stickied topic. I don't know how many 10s of pages back it is but me and others posted where on the frame we mounted our engines. I would just do the same place and the tranny should fit right on the crossmember that came with that tranny and you can mock up the driveshaft at the end


----------



## drunken86

I put a 305 in my lac runs great but gets a lil hot is it OK to use the radiator from the 4100 or is that my problem I already did a fan still got toasty if it is my issue Wut do u recommend also did lower temp thermostat thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

Get a gm universal aluminum radiator they are about 150 shipped. Then an electric fan or a shroud around a mechanical fan


----------



## drunken86

CoupeDTS said:


> Get a gm universal aluminum radiator they are about 150 shipped. Then an electric fan or a shroud around a mechanical fan


Do u know why it won't work and can I get one from summit or which place is best I already have an electrical fan Cause without it the mechanical fan was to far back


----------



## CoupeDTS

I ran the 4100 radiator for a short time, it worked but it was chilly outside. I can't imagine the stock radiator is more than 1 or 2 core since the 4100 was an aluminum block cool engine. Speedwaymotors or ebay have those radiators I know. A few others in here have used them.


----------



## drunken86

CoupeDTS said:


> I ran the 4100 radiator for a short time, it worked but it was chilly outside. I can't imagine the stock radiator is more than 1 or 2 core since the 4100 was an aluminum block cool engine. Speedwaymotors or ebay have those radiators I know. A few others in here have used them.


You wouldn't happen to know the part number if not I'll look into it .I'm not sure What going on it only gets hot sitting in traffic when I'm driving it is fine .but thanks for your help again homie


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Speed...+$199.99!r*Make*Chevy!r*Manufacturer*Speedway

The 31" is $129. Can search on ebay for the same thing. Universal gm radiator 31" wide


----------



## Lowridingmike

Mine had a 425 in it but I use my old radiator and so far so good. bu tI can't ell how warm it runs b/c I have no temp gauge. Mechanical fan from the 77 monte I pulled the 350 from.. I've ran it for hours in the 100 degree heat, in traffic idling, hauling ass on 13's with 8 batts 3 pumps, with low coolant and open headers (nowhere to disapate exhaust heat) and it still no overheating issues so I dunno if theres a difference or not!


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

I swapped out a 305 for a 350 in my 82 I had the info written down of what yr my 350 but misplaced it the oil stick is on the driver side what yr could it be also bought a dipstick and tube but tube wont fit in hole. my theory is tube got broken off in the hole Suggestions please!!!!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

Id use a bolt extractor to get it out if its in there. Its like a reverse thread drill bit with different grooves. I cant remember what years the dipstick is on which side. Sometimes its through the block and some are even right into the oil pan i think. MInes on driverside and i think its a 80s pickup truck motor.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

CoupeDTS said:


> Id use a bolt extractor to get it out if its in there. Its like a reverse thread drill bit with different grooves. I cant remember what years the dipstick is on which side. Sometimes its through the block and some are even right into the oil pan i think. MInes on driverside and i think its a 80s pickup truck motor.


thanks found out its a 79 I think it is becuz ive bought a replacement oil dipstick and tube but tube wont fight


----------



## *83coupe*

Is a 1980 Cadillac deville Doing a 350 swap The 350 that I'm putting in my car is in 1974 block Which a/c compressor do I use The compressor the originally came on to 368 Or the older 350 style I'm just confused don't know which one you use


----------



## 85eldoCE

*83coupe* said:


> Is a 1980 Cadillac deville Doing a 350 swap The 350 that I'm putting in my car is in 1974 block Which a/c compressor do I use The compressor the originally came on to 368 Or the older 350 style I'm just confused don't know which one you use


:finger: u got to have the 06 frame swap to do that homie text me ill get u going


----------



## Lowridingmike

You can make either compressor work. And yes depending on which generation 350 it is the dips stick is DEFINATELY on opposite sides of the motor. Had to learn that the hard way. BOught 3 chrome pans tryna get my homie's motor chromed out. Speaking of which, I'll have to get some pics b/c just when I thought I was done with this swap, my club member has me weld in a sbc 350 all chromed out into my old 84 coupe I sold him. Gotta remount pulleys, drop distributor in, wire, plumb and it should be good to go! Prettiest motor I've ever had anything to do with, nice build he took his time cleaned erthign and chromed erthing., something gI wish I would've done..


----------



## pel0n82

Sup everyone I've got a situation with my 82 fleet 2dr - it came with original 4100 n trans all the crap I been hearing bout the engine first thing I did was take it out n drop in a 350 and turbo 350 out of a 72 chevelle original ( supposedly) lol now after months of shimming n trying to figure out why my starter would make a horrible grinding noise eating up my flexplate I figured out block had a chunk missing on outter starter bolt hole right before the thread start where the knurl is supposed to tighten into ( starter kept loosening up after a few food ) n my trans would top out at 55-60 mph n engine would scream but wouldn't go faster so I rip both out n drop in the 305 I salvaged from my totaled caprice ( after completely resealing it) n put in a 700r4 cuz I plan on driving on highway a lot - NOW... engine runs badass but the new trans tops out at 55-60 also n scratch in my head as a joke my guy asked if my e brake was engaged n I checked n sure as shit was lmao drove it like that 200 miles lol I know I gotta check my back brakes but would you guys think that maybe that prevented it from going into overdrive ( turbo 350 is 3 speed from my understanding so I don't making sense since both topped out at same speed) question 2 is my guy said rear end gears could affect it which would make some sense cuz it was hell trying to find gasket for diff cover when lookin up 82 Fleetwood the one I got to work was like for a truck so any thoughts or tops would be appreciated I'm only 22 barely got my toe in the water but I get it in boii  thanks in advance sorry bout long post but its so you guys no the situation lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

Trannys go into overdrive at 45mph. So if you were going 60 it should be in overdrive. Things that prevent that are the lockup. If you don't have any electronics running to your 700r4 it probably needs a lockup kit. The TV cable if not adjusted right it will shift weird and have a really hard time getting into 4th gear. TV cables are easy to adjust just google it. 

Do you have wire rims?

How many bolt holes on the rear end? Take a pic of it.


----------



## 85eldoCE

82 fleet has a gm7.5 10 bolt rear axle forgot the gear it has think 2.73 could be wrong I try and find the rear end page that I found


----------



## pel0n82

Thanks for the replies - I have 13" Ching Chang spokes lol if I remember right its 10 bolts on diff cover I'll take pic when I get home the cable I adjusted at wot I can recheck it I've got no electronics I have my whole dash out ( including computer) n was drovin it round drive way haven't taken it on road bumpers are off getting ready for paint so if it is a lockup kit aretheyare they hard to install? I'm pretty mechanically inclined so far all work on my car was done by me cept welding of engine mounts ;D


----------



## CoupeDTS

82 fleet had 2.41 or 2.93 rear. If you had the v8 i would say you had the 2.93 then. My 83 has 3.42 gears and with the stock tranny and a 350 and 14s i get 17mpg highway not bad.


----------



## 85eldoCE

Yea rear end gear will be different for pre 81 since those had 3 speeds and 82 up had 4 speed


----------



## 85eldoCE

Lock up kit shouldn't be to bad for ya to do if ur inclined. YouTube how to put it in not that hard they got a female explaining it while putting it in lol


----------



## pel0n82

Lol thanks guys appreciate the help will let you know if it fixed it lol I still can't believe I was driving it with e brake on whole time.... Wonder if that had any side effects cept brakes lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

really hard on the engine, like pulling a trailer all the time, hard on the tranny and engine actually


----------



## heavyd40

What's Up fellow Cadillac Owners? Ok I didn't have time to read and see if anybody has already posted what im about to ask due to being deployed. So my dads friend took on the project of converting my 92 Fleetwood Brougham D'Elegence 5.0L and 700R4 trans and putting it into my 84 2DR Fleetwood Brougham. He has put everything in that should be to start. He still hasnt been able to have it turn over. I dont know exactly what he is missing or needing to do. I know it is a shot in the dark for a broad question and answer but if anybody can give me some advise or knowledge of what it could possibly be!! Thanks Homies and if you are in the San Antonio Tx area be on the look out next summer for our Texas Chapter Car Club called "CITYWIDE" orginated from LA now have Chapters in Colorado Springs and Denver Colorado and eventually UTAH!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

if it wont turn over you need to find the ignition wire that triggers the starter solenoid. If it cranks but wont start, see if you have gas or spark. What fuel pump are you using?


----------



## reynaldo

Theres alot of info about engine swaps in here but it seems like some run into problems with the same caddies and others don't when it comes to engine to tranny compatibility and/or mounts. Im comfused.


----------



## 85eldoCE

reynaldo said:


> Theres alot of info about engine swaps in here but it seems like some run into problems with the same caddies and others don't when it comes to engine to tranny compatibility and/or mounts. Im comfused.


Wut year and wut engine and tranny do u have for starters then we can clear things up for u


----------



## reynaldo

85eldoCE said:


> Wut year and wut engine and tranny do u have for starters then we can clear things up for u


Ok, I got a 1987 Cadillac Brougham with the 307 Olds engine and I wanted to swap it with a SBC 350 complete.
Thanks


----------



## 85eldoCE

reynaldo said:


> Ok, I got a 1987 Cadillac Brougham with the 307 Olds engine and I wanted to swap it with a SBC 350 complete.
> Thanks


It will drop right in with no problems. Olds engine 307 has the same engine mounts as a sbc and will bolt up to ur factory tranny. If its going to b a striped down sbc with a carb u can do away with 90% of ur wire harness. If its going to b fuel injected then u will need 90% of ur wire harness and u will have to do some splicing on the wire harness


----------



## reynaldo

85eldoCE said:


> It will drop right in with no problems. Olds engine 307 has the same engine mounts as a sbc and will bolt up to ur factory tranny. If its going to b a striped down sbc with a carb u can do away with 90% of ur wire harness. If its going to b fuel injected then u will need 90% of ur wire harness and u will have to do some splicing on the wire harness


What do u mean by stripped down sbc? The chevy 350 is coming out of a truck so its complete with all the accesories but Im still trying to decide wether to switch to carb or keep it fuel injected Do you have instructions on how to wire it up in case I decide to go FI?
Thanks brother!


----------



## reynaldo

85eldoCE said:


> It will drop right in with no problems. Olds engine 307 has the same engine mounts as a sbc and will bolt up to ur factory tranny. If its going to b a striped down sbc with a carb u can do away with 90% of ur wire harness. If its going to b fuel injected then u will need 90% of ur wire harness and u will have to do some splicing on the wire harness


So do I not have to worry about relocating or replacing engine mounts?


----------



## 85eldoCE

reynaldo said:


> What do u mean by stripped down sbc? The chevy 350 is coming out of a truck so its complete with all the accesories but Im still trying to decide wether to switch to carb or keep it fuel injected Do you have instructions on how to wire it up in case I decide to go FI?
> Thanks brother!


Stripped down prob the wrong word to use. just wut u need alt starter and power steering. 
There's about 5 people that check this topic that know there stuff. I got a big real deal cadillac shop manual if we need it. Just figure out what u want carb or fuel injection then get back to us. Either way no biggie


----------



## 85eldoCE

reynaldo said:


> So do I not have to worry about relocating or replacing engine mounts?


Replace ur mounts but don't have to be moved


----------



## CoupeDTS

I didnt know they were the same location. They werent the same in g bodies


----------



## reynaldo

85eldoCE said:


> Replace ur mounts but don't have to be moved


nts

I was told I can use late 80's caprice mounts for the 350, is this true?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Yes any monte or caprice with a 305 or 350. Parts like radiator hoses etc just tell the parts store its for a caprice 305


----------



## Lowrider19

And if you have the 4 spd auto with the 307,it's a 200-4r which has a Chevy and BOP bellhousing.....if it's a 3spd then you have a BOP only Turbo 350. 700-r4's were Chevy only patterns.


----------



## warning

85eldoCE said:


> It will drop right in with no problems. Olds engine 307 has the same engine mounts as a sbc and will bolt up to ur factory tranny. If its going to b a striped down sbc with a carb u can do away with 90% of ur wire harness. If its going to b fuel injected then u will need 90% of ur wire harness and u will have to do some splicing on the wire harness


Only way that sbc will bolt to the current transmission is if the current tranny has a universal bolt pattern. Otherwise a sbc does not bolt to a BOP pattern


----------



## 85eldoCE

87 came with a 200-4r tranny which will bolt up to a sbc.


----------



## TraviesoAZ

Hey brothas I am doing my motor swap and need to know of any issues with clearance by the harmonic balancer an crank pulleys if any I got a 350 carbed motor from 69-79 block goin into a 87 brougham with stock 200 trans. but have yet to drill holes for mounts any help would be awesome


----------



## CoupeDTS

TraviesoAZ said:


> Hey brothas I am doing my motor swap and need to know of any issues with clearance by the harmonic balancer an crank pulleys if any I got a 350 carbed motor from 69-79 block goin into a 87 brougham with stock 200 trans. but have yet to drill holes for mounts any help would be awesome


its all in this topic. I wouldnt worry about clearance in front of the motor, you can literally stand between the motor and radiator


----------



## warning

85eldoCE said:


> 87 came with a 200-4r tranny which will bolt up to a sbc.


Not all 200 r4s have the universal bolt pattern tho. I made that mistake when I was a kid swapping out drive trains in a cutty.


----------



## reynaldo

warning said:


> Not all 200 r4s have the universal bolt pattern tho. I made that mistake when I was a kid swapping out drive trains in a cutty.


Is there a way of finding out if the tranny on my 87 is universal or not? That's messed up for GM to make two different versions of the exact same trannies.


----------



## CoupeDTS

The gm tansmission fest in maintenance forum shows the bolt pattern for each tranny


----------



## 512Dogg

will this pump work on a olds 350 in a 84 coupe if i want to delete the mechanical pump


----------



## 512Dogg

this pump??

I use this one
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Universal-Electric-4-7-PSI-Fuel-Pump,1638.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## CoupeDTS

Ya thats what ive used since '08. They like those pumps there they stand by them.


----------



## 512Dogg

What catalytic converter do yall recommend for the caddys with a 350 swap?


----------



## CoupeDTS

I didnt run any. Dont need to in nebraska


----------



## 512Dogg

hey coupe your caddy don't smell like exhaust?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Inside? No


----------



## 512Dogg

512Dogg said:


> this pump??
> 
> I use this one
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Universal-Electric-4-7-PSI-Fuel-Pump,1638.html


[/QUOTE]

Do i Need a regulator with this pump?


----------



## CoupeDTS

No. Its 4-7psi or whatever and edelbrock carbs want 5 or 5.5 i believe so its in the ballpark and can handle it if its above or below. I put a gauge and regulator on mine just cuz the regulator added more chrome and the pressure is consistantly around 5. I have an extra brand new never used chrome regulator if yiu want to run one ill sell you. I mounted mine to the heater box by the firewall then the gas line goes right over to the passengerside of the carb


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## 512Dogg

CoupeDTS said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/700-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> then I put in a new lock up solenoid while I was in there, real easy to do too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


 So you need the both of these parts to make it lock up correctly?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Just the kit, but good idea and easy to change that solenoid whike ur in there


----------



## 512Dogg

So on the fuel lines you take out the return line what about the vapor line?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Take it out or leave it cut off somewhere that water and dirt wont get into it. If u wanna be fancy some people put little breathers on them.


----------



## Dylante63

I just cut and pinched mine shut where you can't see it on the inside of the frame.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Dylante63 said:


> I just cut and pinched mine shut where you can't see it on the inside of the frame.


Same here not completely shut but pinched.


----------



## 85eldoCE

Any difference with it pinched off or with a breather on there. 
Performance or fuel economy


----------



## CoupeDTS

85eldoCE said:


> Any difference with it pinched off or with a breather on there.
> Performance or fuel economy


Ur tank should be able to breathe a little. Or it will find a way by busting a hose or seal. If u hear a rush of air when opening the gas cap then its sealed off too good. New cars its fine cuz the evap system detects those pressures and re releases pressure into the intake


----------



## Flaco712

My cutlass tank built up so much pressure that it filled the engine with gas and over flowed the carb ....so after that I drilled a 1/8'' hole in the gas cap


----------



## 512Dogg

would it be safe to run regular rubber fuel line(autozone) from the tank to the carb ???


----------



## CADI KID

^^^ I would think so. new cars come with plastic ones now. I would use the rubber hose that was meant for fuel injected cars just to be safe.


----------



## 512Dogg

So Im finally putting in my elec fuel pump it's in the old fuel filter location need to know if its safe to run it how i have it sitting now it's prob 3/4 of a inch off the frame but the fit is really tight. I have it in place just haven't wired or clamped the hoses.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Looks fine to me. My muffler was real close to the gas lines so i covered them in aluminum tape. The fuel pump hammers kinda loud sometimes so if u can put some rubber washers between it and the frame. But make sure its still grounded good. I think i grounded mine to the bolt to tue frame.


----------



## 512Dogg

Thanks coupe!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

Subscribed.


----------



## USO562

*Wats up homies. Whats a fully detailed breakdown list of what parts i need to swap out my 4.1L for a 350?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I recommend fuel injection...TPI,Lt1 or LS
Strip a 77-96 Chevy Caprice or Impala SS...You can put Your Body on the Chevy frame they are the same....I GUTTED A IMPALA SS I used the DISC BRAKE REAREND TOO......Tech Rods harness $400 
, fuck Painless over priced shit......LT1 SWAP.COM REPROGRAMED MY ECM $75 GET 1990 CAPRICE FUEL SENDING UNIT ORDER 1996 LT1 FUEL PUMP ON EBAY $25.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

512Dogg said:


> would it be safe to run regular rubber fuel line(autozone) from the tank to the carb ???


 try to get a 10 to 12 foot piece of 3/8 steel line and run it along frame rail....use as little rubber hose as possible.


----------



## pink63impala

Coupe that fuel pump # was be16010 from oriellys..41$ or anyone looking for a electronic fuel pump..


----------



## CoupeDTS

pink63impala said:


> Coupe that fuel pump # was be16010 from oriellys..41$ or anyone looking for a electronic fuel pump..


Good to know


----------



## KAKALAK

Bump


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## 512Dogg

what wire from the harness is the correct wire for the alternator? my dummy light keeps coming on?


----------



## CoupeDTS

This is the plug from the original alternator i just used it on the new alternator and one of the wires goes inside the car amd the other went a few inches amd had a ring on it that i connected to the main post on the alternator


----------



## Kadillac G

Ok homies, it's been awhile but I'm back with exactly what I'll be using for my swap in the garage. To refresh you guys, I have an '82 fleetwood coupe with a 4100 with 200 4r tranny. I have a 368 from a 1980 cadillac and a 350 trans from an '84 Buick (I think). Will this combination work without much effort? I got that 350 trans on a great deal so I took it hoping not much would be needed for this swap. Any help will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## 512Dogg

is everybody using the factory fuel line for there swaps? i installed a elec fuel pump, My fuel line goes from the old fuel filter location thru the frame the comes out mid way across from the tranny then up and over the trans to the carb and i keep getting vapor lock I think. Car runs fine for 10 mins then dies i go check the glass fuel filter rite at the carb and its empty. Let it sit for 30 mins then fires rite up any ideas?


----------



## CoupeDTS

what did you do with the other 2 lines from the tank?


----------



## 512Dogg

CoupeDTS said:


> what did you do with the other 2 lines from the tank?


Yanked them out didnt think I needed them the are cutt back by the passenger rear wheel area


----------



## CoupeDTS

As long as the vent one isnt plugged. The return may need to be plugged for whatever reason, mine would leak gas somehow so i plugged it. Where are you getting power from to power the pump?


----------



## 512Dogg

CoupeDTS said:


> As long as the vent one isnt plugged. The return may need to be plugged for whatever reason, mine would leak gas somehow so i plugged it. Where are you getting power from to power the pump?


Im getting power from the lower fuse box just one of the plugs that get power when I turn the key, when the car stops I can still hear the pump humming


----------



## caddy83

has anyone installed an ls engine here on this forum?


----------



## caddy83

I have a 1983 2 door Cadillac deville d'elegance and would love to add an lsx engine? any help here


----------



## 512Dogg

this is were i have it hooked up at, sorry i tried turning this pic so many times.


----------



## CoupeDTS

K as long as it gets 12v then its ok. For some reason that power source might time out or something. When it locks up like you say just make sure its still gettin 12v. 

Thats some thick ass wire. A pump only draws like 5 amps i have 18 gauge to mine.


----------



## CoupeDTS

The reason i ask about the other fuek lines is if that tank is sealed up it might draw out gas for awhile but when the pressure isnt released it would quit pumping. See if driving without the gas cap helps.


----------



## Kadillac G

Why would you need an electric aftermarket pump? I thought the sending unit in the tank had to be changed and the fuel pump on the engine would do the rest??? Is this just for 350 sbc? Or will I have to do this for my 368 as well?


----------



## 512Dogg

I have a olds 350, I just wanted a elec fuel pump so i wouldnt have to pump the gas to start and give my carb the exact fuel pressure it need. alot of guys on here have sbc 350 in there Lacs and they dont have room with the front crossmember so they run elec fuel pump


----------



## CoupeDTS

a couple people have said they fit a fuel pump on their small block. Id like to know the exact placement of the engine and what pump works because i wouldnt mind going back to a mechanical pump someday.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

caddy83 said:


> I have a 1983 2 door Cadillac deville d'elegance and would love to add an lsx engine? any help here


I have a 82 Coupe with Lt1engine...I just started on a LS swap in a 86 Monte Carlo SS


----------



## Lowridingmike

If you're using an electronic one (I bet since you can hear it hum) I can almost bet you're losing suction if its a cheap one. and a $45 mr gasket one is a cheap one. maintain constant fuel pressure was a bitch to get figured out but even though they say " slef priming" I had to prime mine or let it run for a few ertime I start it and haven't driven it in a while. the fule pump makes a lower hum when it finally get gas constant I have to sit there and listen for it.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Hes using the same one i have and ive used mine for 5 years with no problems


----------



## 512Dogg

i just realized i have the inlet and output facing the wrong direction so ill see if that does it. speedway instruction says input of the pump is facing down and output of the pump goes up at a 45 degree angle . i do have the flow pointed the right way


----------



## CoupeDTS

I never paid attention to that stuff i just mounted it. Its below tank level and not up front so thats what matters most


----------



## 512Dogg

Hey coupe I pretty sure u fixed my peoblem it was my gas cap and I also tilted the pump the correct way. I was able to drive 16 miles with no problems.most ive been able to drive since I converted to elec , Guess I did pinch the vapor line too much, Thanks


----------



## caddy83

midwest ridaz do you have a right up on the lt1? do you recommend an lsx instead of a lt1? Do you have a write up for the coupe and monte carlo


----------



## CoupeDTS

Theres a site called ls1swap or something. Ls1 is alot better engine than the lt1

Good to hear 512 you should be good for a long time now


----------



## 85eldoCE

Go with a ls engine. There a lot easier to find and less expensive. Lsx are pricey but there the best small block chevy has to offer


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Heres a old pic of My Lt1 in My 82 Coupe De Ville.......I use TechRods harnesses,lt1Swap.com ,did My ECU .......Im doing a LS swap on a 1987 Monte Carlo SS now


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

The SS...and My daily,the Nissan


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

caddy83 said:


> midwest ridaz do you have a right up on the lt1? do you recommend an lsx instead of a lt1? Do you have a write up for the coupe and monte carlo


I need to compile all My pics and info and do a build topic.....I get into the work and zone out fuck a picture and a post....Im just playing with My toys.....


----------



## 85eldoCE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I need to compile all My pics and info and do a build topic.....I get into the work and zone out fuck a picture and a post....Im just playing with My toys.....


X2 forget stopping to take pics in the middle of it I get side track like hell.


----------



## flako

Can anybody show me what lockup kit they used on their 700R4 tranny?


----------



## CoupeDTS

flako said:


> Can anybody show me what lockup kit they used on their 700R4 tranny?


Lookup 2004r or 700r4 lockup on ebay i use the one that is about $20


----------



## CoupeDTS

CoupeDTS said:


> a couple people have said they fit a fuel pump on their small block. Id like to know the exact placement of the engine and what pump works because i wouldnt mind going back to a mechanical pump someday.


 Still looking for info on this if anyone has? I think ive had some issues lately cruising in the heat with the front up it seems like the pump overheats. I would really just like a mechanical pump


----------



## warning

CoupeDTS said:


> Still looking for info on this if anyone has? I think ive had some issues lately cruising in the heat with the front up it seems like the pump overheats. I would really just like a mechanical pump


Try a Holley pump, I had a 73 with a 96 small block and I had to use a electric pump, I used a Holley pump and had no problems with it. I wired it up with a relay I got at RadioShack


----------



## 85eldoCE

So mechanical fuel pumps are different sizes??????????


----------



## CoupeDTS

85eldoCE said:


> So mechanical fuel pumps are different sizes??????????


yeah a couple different sizes. Ive found dimensions on a couple, doesnt look like it will fit but im going to go to speedway motors here in town and grab one and hold it in place to see if it will clear just to be sure.


----------



## 85eldoCE

CoupeDTS said:


> yeah a couple different sizes. Ive found dimensions on a couple, doesnt look like it will fit but im going to go to speedway motors here in town and grab one and hold it in place to see if it will clear just to be sure.


Keep us posted. I don't like electric fuel pumps. Makes to much noise for me. But I guess my corvette engine and true duals will flood out the noise


----------



## 85eldoCE

Will a caddy 200-4r work with a lt1 engine wire harness. My boys got one he's going to give me just need to no wut to expect (will and won't work).


----------



## CoupeDTS

85eldoCE said:


> Keep us posted. I don't like electric fuel pumps. Makes to much noise for me. But I guess my corvette engine and true duals will flood out the noise


Tried a shorter holley and a stock pump, both not even close to clearing the frame. Im stuck with electric


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

85eldoCE said:


> Will a caddy 200-4r work with a lt1 engine wire harness. My boys got one he's going to give me just need to no wut to expect (will and won't work).


 200r4 will bolt up....get 90 Caprice fuel sender 96 Impala fuel pump....G bodys use 86 regal sender wirh Impala pump....Ebay™ has it all dirt cheap....


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

85eldoCE said:


> Will a caddy 200-4r work with a lt1 engine wire harness. My boys got one he's going to give me just need to no wut to expect (will and won't work).


 200r4 will bolt up....get 90 Caprice fuel sender 96 Impala fuel pump....G bodys use 86 regal sender with Impala pump....Ebay™ has it all dirt cheap....works on Lt1,and Ls,TPI....any injected engine...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

My Lt1 in a 1982 Coupe De.....


----------



## 85eldoCE

90 caprice sending unit fits in caddy gas tank?
How does dash hook up? I have complete wire harness and comp. 
if I cut some extra wires out were stuff was on the fender well will it start throwing codes?


----------



## 85eldoCE

Will the 200 4r hold up to the tourke of the lt1


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

85eldoCE said:


> Will the 200 4r hold up to the tourke of the lt1


Are You putting together a race car or a low low ???? If You drive it like You stole it ...it wont last long......if You cruise low and slow,You will be ok.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

85eldoCE said:


> 90 caprice sending unit fits in caddy gas tank?
> How does dash hook up? I have complete wire harness and comp.
> if I cut some extra wires out were stuff was on the fender well will it start throwing codes?


77-96 B-Body fullsize GM cars Caprice,Cadillac,Buick,Olds same fuel tank so 90 Caprice sending unit works and hold pump in tank.
78-87 G-Body Cutlass,Monte Carlo,Regal,Grand Prix,Malibu are same and use 85 Regal sending unit.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I got My harness from these folks...if You have a complete OEM harness send it to Lt1 Swap.com to rework it...You also need to have the ECU reflashed its $75 at Lt1Swap.com talk to Brendan.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Thats a G Body sending unit,and fuel pump






,Always use good hardware..I prefer stainless bolt kits...like My Dayton spokes..


----------



## flako

You can always use a mechanical fuel pump just have to notch a little bit off the cross member and then box it in..it's not much have to mock up my 350 block with my 700r4 currently to make mechanical pump fit.ill try and take a few pics if I remember


----------



## flako

What radiator are you guys going with for the swap?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Your stock Radiator should be ok....


----------



## CoupeDTS

stock radiator does work, youll have to plug that one big port on the top passenger side. If you want something new, look up 31" wide 19" tall aluminum GM universal radiators on ebay. They are around $125-150, also work just fine.


----------



## caddy_mac

My alternator went out. Do i use the alternator for my swapped motor or the alternator that came with the orignal car as far as amps ? (76olds 350 in a 84 coupe deville).


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

caddy_mac said:


> My alternator went out. Do i use the alternator for my swapped motor or the alternator that came with the orignal car as far as amps ? (76olds 350 in a 84 coupe deville).


The alternator that came on the Engine should be replaced with same thing..I try to get 140 AMP atleast...alternator shops here build them up to 200 AMP for massive BEATSin da trunk


----------



## 512Dogg

can the stock catalytic converter from a 4100 handle a 350 motor? my coupe just has a straight pipe and im not sure if i should get the 4100 cat or a cat from a 91 fleetwood brougham that came with a 350. i would like to make my car quiet as possible.


----------



## CoupeDTS

its restricting the flow quite a bit but itll work i suppose. We dont have emissions so we get rid of em. Get big ass quiet mufflers and even resonators if needed


----------



## 512Dogg

Any body know why my lac would pour out 10 gallons of fuel from the fuel return line from the tank? my line is cut right above the passenger side rear wheel. Its a olds 350 with a edlebrock 1406 carb with a speedway low pressure elec fuel pump. Thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

You gotta plug the return coming from the tank. It siphons out of there for some reason. I learned that right away. Leave the vent line open still


----------



## 512Dogg

thanks coupe. I was like WOW all that gas spilled out. It was a first for me.


----------



## 512Dogg

So ive been having issues with my electric pump working and fuel pouring out my return line and when i did cap the return line i wouldn't get any fuel at all. So I reinstalled a mechanical fuel pump and my question is do i just need a fuel line and a vapor line for my car to run with a mechanical pump? I recently pulled my sending unit and am using my return line for a fuel line since it went almost as far as the fuel pump strainer originally sat in the tank and cut the fuel pump line a littler higher to use as a vapor line. The original vapor line was hard to breath into so i just capped it. I can get the car to run off of a cup of fuel but it wont off of the fuel tank, any ideas as why this happens or did i just screw up my sending unit?


----------



## CoupeDTS

U screwed it up. It works as designed for a reason


----------



## americanmusclecars

I have an 87 deville as well, now i was wonder from what year should I purchase the chevy 350 engine and will i need to do more changes


----------



## CHUKO 204

There is some really good information in this topic I found some helpful information 

Thanks

I'm going to be swapping my 368 for a 350sbc this spring


----------



## CHUKO 204

Chris said:


> 350 in an 84 sedan deville


:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Its all in here :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

CoupeDTS said:


> Its all in here :thumbsup:


Looks like man

Good topic 

I'm hopefully going to have my motor in a month I'll post some pics then


----------



## NIMSTER64

is it possible to do the swap and still keep the ac?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Of course. Can probably use Caprice or Monte Carlo brackets for the compressor, keep all the same dryer and condenser, maybe some different length hoses to the compressor


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thanks 


CoupeDTS said:


> Of course. Can probably use Caprice or Monte Carlo brackets for the compressor, keep all the same dryer and condenser, maybe some different length hoses to the compressor


----------



## CHUKO 204

My 368 is out


----------



## CHUKO 204

Done for now, running good 
Still going to clean it up more and more chrome in the future but I'm cruising with it

Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread there is very good information in here

Thanks alot


----------



## CoupeDTS

So everything works OK? If you want to clean up more engine bay you can get rid of those braces from the frame up to the rad support and the little crash bars up top


----------



## CHUKO 204

CoupeDTS said:


> So everything works OK? If you want to clean up more engine bay you can get rid of those braces from the frame up to the rad support and the little crash bars up top


Everything is running good bro

I have a very small power steering leak but other than that it runs nice

I was thinking of getting those bars chromed but if I don't need them maybe it is best to just get rid of them


----------



## ILLVILLE

The homie Rick at Unlimited Suspension http://www.layitlow.com/forums/1010-unlimited-hustle.html made me a nice transmission cross member to accommodate the Chevy 350/700r4 combo with dual exhaust. This along with his slip yoke driveline makes drop in easy with the engine mounts in the factory location.


----------



## Jonathanpolo92

So if I'm understanding correctly do I take the fuel filter from back of the car and put the electric pump in its place. I'm doing a sbc 350 swap in a 89 Cadillac brougham


----------



## Jonathanpolo92

Can someone let me know where to place the electric pump on a 1989 Cadillac brougham. I don't see a old fuel filter. Thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

pm sent.

most electric pumps come with a screw in filter you can use.


----------



## ANDRES*1983

Ulysses 2 said:


> 82-85 use a Small block Chevy engine, and the original tranny if it is still good, if not use a 2004r or a 700r4, the 350 turbo wont work bad but the overdrive tranny will work bettter on the highway and the car will take off better.
> 
> In the 80 and 81 the Small block Chevy will work but you will need to switch to a Chevy bellhousing tranny or use an adapter plate. The dealership used to replace bad motors with 350 Olds engines, and they will bolt up to the stock turbo 400 tranny. If you are replacing the tranny a 2004r, 350 turbo, or 400 will work but use the 400 for the most straight forward install, and a 368, 425, 472 or 500 Cadillac engine will drop back in with the least amount of trouble. If you use the Caddy engine the 425 will be the easiest to find.
> 
> There are no cheap fuel injection set-ups for the Caddy and Olds engines, but TBI isnt all that expensive. Carbed is the easy way but there are harnesses that make fuel injection easy too.
> 
> This is just a quick idea of what the swap takes, when you figure out what engine you are using I can give you more info about your particular swap.


Would an oldsmobile 455 be an easy swap ?


----------

